# I want to believe: Αγαπημένες σειρές



## Katerina_A (Jul 30, 2008)

Χτες βράδυ είδα την καινούρια (και πολυαναμενόμενη για εμένα) ταινία X-Files, I want to believe. Αν και τη θάβουν παντού, προσωπικά τη λάτρεψα.
Πολυαγαπημένη τηλεοπτική σειρά τα X-Files από τα μικράτα μου. Από καιρού εις καιρόν κάνω και τηλεοπτικούς μαραθώνιους, όπου βλέπω στο DVD ολόκληρες σεζόν σε μερικές μέρες. 
Πέρα από το προφανές, αν υπάρχει δηλαδή και κανένας άλλος X-Phile στο φόρουμ να κάνουμε (διαδικτυακή) παρέα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και το εξής:
Εντάξει, είμαι φαν των Χ-Files και έχω όλες τις σεζόν σε συλλεκτικές κασετίνες. Τώρα τελευταία όμως έχω πέσει στην παγίδα που λέγεται "τηλεοπτική σειρά σε DVD". Στην αρχή με βόλευε γιατί, νεταρισμένη από τη δουλειά, καθόμουνα κι έβλεπα ένα σαραντάλεπτο το πολύ επεισόδιο αντί για μία σχεδόν δίωρη ταινία. Μετά κόλλησα. Δε μου έφτανε Lost και το Prison Break (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως την έχει τραβήξει από τα μαλλιά την ιστορία), άντε και το Friends (που έχει τελειώσει βέβαια και βλέπω συγκεκριμένα επεισόδια). Έπρεπε να έχω εναλλακτικές μέχρι να βγει η καινούρια σεζόν στο DVD. Σε αναζήτηση μιας σειράς της προκοπής έχω δει απίστευτες αηδίες. Και ερωτώ: ξέρει κανείς ποιος την ξεκίνησε αυτήν τη μόδα με την παρακολούθηση των ξένων τηλεοπτικών σειρών στο DVD; Ωραία δεν ήμασταν με τις ταινίες μας;


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2008)

Ωραιότατα είμαστε με ό,τι μας βολεύει και μας αρέσει. Κι εγώ αυτόν τον καιρό (που δεν έχει πολλά καλά στο nova ούτε πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο στο ωράριο) κάνω διαλείμματα με _In Treatment_ (25λεπτα επεισόδια).

Έξφιλος δεν υπήρξα ποτέ (ούτε έκφυλος), αλλά τις δόσεις μου τις έχω πάρει. Συζητάω για Lost άμα λάχει, αλλά στο νήμα που άνοιξα (_Lost, or The story of Jack whose hair never grew_) δεν ανταποκρίθηκε κανείς.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 30, 2008)

Καλησπέρα, Προφέσορ.
Κι εμένα με βολεύει αυτή η ιστορία με τις τηλεοπτικές σειρές σε κονσέρβα, αλλά απορώ πώς έγινε ξαφνικά αυτό το μπαμ. Πριν από δυο τρία χρόνια οι τηλεοπτικές σειρές που έβγαιναν σε DVD ήταν μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού και τώρα το Seven της γειτονιάς μου έχει ολόκληρο τμήμα. Άσε που για να δεις ένα δισκάκι Lost πρέπει να σηκωθείς απ' τα χαράματα να πιάσεις στασίδι μπας και προλάβεις και το αρπάξεις μόλις επιστραφεί...

Άνοιξες τέτοιο νήμα και δε σου απάντησε κανείς; Πηγαίνω πάραυτα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2008)

Έγινε τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια, γιατί είδαν οι εταιρείες ότι υπάρχει κοινό. Κι εγώ είδα τα αγαπημένα μου εξ φάιλς αλλά δεν μου άρεσε η ταινία. Αντιθέτως, λάτρεψα τον Σκοτεινό Ιππότη. Και να μην πιάσουμε τώρα αγαπημένες σειρές σε ΝτιΒιΝτι γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 31, 2008)

Αγαπητή Κατερίναααα,

θα σου μιλήσω αποκλειστικά για τον εαυτό μου: όσο βλέπω τηλεόραση, η μεγαλύτερη απογοήτευσή μου ήταν η στιγμή που τελείωνε το αγαπημένο σίριαλ και έπρεπε να περιμένω μια βδομάδα. Χώρια που οι διαφημίσεις μου την έσπαγαν απίστευτα. Χώρια που σε μια βδομάδα μπορεί να'χες κάπου να πας (και τότε πάντα χάλαγε το βίντεο). Έχω σπάσει δάχτυλο στο πόδι τρέχοντας κάποια Κυριακή πρωί να προλάβω το Babylon 5. 'Εχω τσακωθεί με τη γυναίκα μου επειδή ήθελε να βγούμε κι εγώ ήθελα να δω τα Χ-files.

Ε, όταν εμφανίστηκαν οι σειρές σε ντιβιντί, δεν ήθελε ρώτημα. Δεν κόλλησα. Δεν ενέδωσα σε μια νέα μανία. Απλώς, *βρήκα επιτέλους την ευκαιρία να κάνω αυτό ακριβώς που ονειρευόμουν τόσα χρόνια*. Δηλαδή, τρία και τέσσερα επεισόδια στο καπάκι (ρεκόρ τα έξι, στην πρώτη σεζόν του 24, με δεύτερο ρεκόρ τα πέντε, στην πρώτη σεζόν του Γκαλάκτικα).

Πραγματικά απορώ με όσους αντέχουν να δουν ένα μόνο επεισόδιο. Αυτό θα πει αυτοσυγκράτηση!

Κάτι παρόμοιο είχα νιώσει όταν εμφανίστηκαν τα ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια. Μέχρι τότε έπαιζα με τα στρατιωτάκια μου, οπότε αφού έστηνα μιάμιση ώρα σκηνικό, μέσα σε ένα τέταρτο τα είχα κάνει όλα μαντάρα (ΝΑΙ, έπαιζα Πόλεμο!) Ε, όταν είδα ότι υπάρχει ένα παιχνίδι που τελειώνει και δεν χρειάζεται να το ξαναστήσεις απ' την αρχή, κόλλησα.


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 31, 2008)

Και εγώ φαν των X-files, όμως δεν μου άρεσε η ταινία. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ambrose για τον Σκοτεινό Ιππότη, παρόλο που πήγα με μισή καρδιά για χατήρι των παιδιών μου. 

Μαζί σου, κόντε μου, για το θέμα των σειρών σε ντι-βι-ντί. Ούτε εγώ μπορούσα να περιμένω μια βδομάδα για να δω τη συνέχεια. 

Ναι, κάποιες σειρές τις έχουν παρατραβήξει, αλλά δεν με χαλάει καθόλου. Όπως το Prison Break, όμως μόλις παρακολούθησα τον 3ο κύκλο και περιμένω εναγωνίως τον 4ο. 

Στο δικό μου βίντεο κλαμπ, παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και κάνεις κράτηση της αγαπημένης σου σειράς, κι έτσι είσαι καλυμμένος ανά πάσα στιγμή.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Κι εγώ είδα τα αγαπημένα μου εξ φάιλς αλλά δεν μου άρεσε η ταινία. Αντιθέτως, λάτρεψα τον Σκοτεινό Ιππότη. Και να μην πιάσουμε τώρα αγαπημένες σειρές σε ΝτιΒιΝτι γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε...



Αγαπητέ Αμβρόσιε, εμένα η ταινία των Χ-Files μου άρεσε όχι τόσο για το στόρι όσο για το ότι οι χαρακτήρες των δύο πρωταγωνιστών ήταν σεναριακά πολύ πιο προσγειωμένοι. Είχα την αίσθηση ότι μεγάλωσαν μαζί με μένα. Φαντάζεσαι να τους είχε (στα σαράντα τους πια) να τρέχουν πίσω από ΑΤΙΑ όπως κάνανε στη σειρά; Όχι ότι αποκλείεται να το κάνουν αργότερα. Κάτι άκουσα ότι ετοιμάζονται να βγάλουν ταινία το 2012, σημαδιακή χρονιά για τα X-Files. Εκτός από τη Δευτέρα Παρουσία (βλ. εκπομπές της Δρούζα) είναι και η ημερομηνία που έχει οριστεί για τον εποικισμό της γης από τους εξωγήινους (σοβαρολογώ, αυτό θα συμβεί σύμφωνα με τη μυθολογία της σειράς).
Όσο για τον Σκοτεινό ιππότη, ακόμα δεν το έχω δει, αλλά αν κρίνω από την αντίδραση όλων όσοι το έχουν δει μέχρι τώρα, πρέπει να είναι καταπληκτικό. Άσε που θεωρώ τον Κρίστιαν Μπέιλ τον πιο επιτυχημένο Μπάτμαν μετά τον Μάικλ Κίτον. Έχει βέβαια πολύ μεγάλη σημασία για μένα το ότι σκηνοθετεί ο Κρίστοφερ Νόλαν.

Κόμη Μπάλταρ, τα ίδια και χειρότερα μου συμβαίνουν και καταριέμαι θεούς και δαίμονες. Κάτσε να τελειώσω και να στείλω μια δουλειά που έχω και θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Ναι, κάποιες σειρές τις έχουν παρατραβήξει, αλλά δεν με χαλάει καθόλου. Όπως το Prison Break, όμως μόλις παρακολούθησα τον 3ο κύκλο και περιμένω εναγωνίως τον 4ο.


Θα βγει τέταρτος; Μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα!


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 31, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Θα βγει τέταρτος; Μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα!



Ναι, γυρίζεται τώρα και θα ξαναεμφανιστεί ένα πρόσωπο, που θα χαροποιήσει ιδιαίτερα τους φανς της σειράς...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2008)

Ο Κρίστοφερ Νόλαν έχει κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά από κάθε άποψη. Δεν το περίμενα κι ούτε είμαι φαν του Μπάτμαν. Τεσπα, μην λέω πολλά, γιατί άμα πας στο σινεμά με πολύ μεγάλο καλάθι, μπορεί και ν' απογοητευτείς (όπως το είχα πάθει εγώ καληώρα με την Πολίτικη Κουζίνα).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Ναι, γυρίζεται τώρα και θα ξαναεμφανιστεί ένα πρόσωπο, που θα χαροποιήσει ιδιαίτερα τους φανς της σειράς...


Μαρτυριάρα!  Πότε θα βγει;


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Ναι, γυρίζεται τώρα και θα ξαναεμφανιστεί ένα πρόσωπο, που θα χαροποιήσει ιδιαίτερα τους φανς της σειράς...



Δεν θα τελειώσω ποτέ τη δουλειά, μου φαίνεται. Παλάβρα και Παρασκευή, είσαστε σίγουρες ότι θέλετε να συνεχίσετε να παρακολουθείτε τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά μετά τον τρίτο κύκλο; Άντε να μην πω τι του κάνανε και ψόφησε. Κάθε φορά που αναφέρεται ο συγκεκριμένος κύκλος, το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι ο Λίνκολν να φωνάζει με τη χοντρή του φωνή: "Μάικολλλλλ"!!!!!!!!!!!! Τι βλήτο!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

Ότι το ψόφησαν, το ψόφησαν. Αλλά κάτω τα χέρια από το Μάικολ αγαπητή!


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Αλλά κάτω τα χέρια από το Μάικολ αγαπητή!



Μπάααα, όλος δικός σου. Δε μου αρέσει καθόλου.
Με τα αφτιά του που εξέχουν και το κουρεμένο με την ψιλή μαλλί, σα σαγανάκι είναι το κεφάλι του.
Μάλλον θα πέσει ξύλο τώρα...


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 31, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Μαρτυριάρα!  Πότε θα βγει;



Δεν ξέρω. Μόλις μάθω κάτι, θα σε ειδοποιήσω!!!

Έλα, βρε Κατερίνα, όλες τις σειρές τις έχουν παρατραβήξει. Όσο βλέπουν ότι πουλάνε, τους βάζουν τόσα επεισόδια, όσα της Τόλμης και Γοητείας. Σε ό,τι αφορά το Prison Break, περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Με τα αφτιά του που εξέχουν και το κουρεμένο με την ψιλή μαλλί, σα σαγανάκι είναι το κεφάλι του.


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ!


----------



## curry (Jul 31, 2008)

Παιδιά, μία είναι η σειρά και παίζεται στον Άλφα! Έχω γυρίσει στην εφηβεία μου και στο σωτήριο 1991!


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Δεν ξέρω. Μόλις μάθω κάτι, θα σε ειδοποιήσω!!!
> 
> Έλα, βρε Κατερίνα, όλες τις σειρές τις έχουν παρατραβήξει. Όσο βλέπουν ότι πουλάνε, τους βάζουν τόσα επεισόδια, όσα της Τόλμης και Γοητείας. Σε ό,τι αφορά το Prison Break, περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα. :)



Όχι ότι έχεις άδικο, αλλά σε ορισμένες σειρές οι σεναριογράφοι (και δεν ξέρω και ποιοι άλλοι) είναι μαέστροι στη διατήρηση του ενδιαφέροντος του τηλεοπτικού κοινού. Έξι εξαιρετικές σεζόν έκαναν οι Σοπράνος και θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν άλλες έξι. Εξαρτάται και από το είδος της σειράς. Το Prison Break έχασε τη σημασία του μετά την απόδραση από τη φυλακή στον πρώτο κύκλο. Πες ότι κάποιο νόημα είχε και ο δεύτερος για να ξεφύγουνε από τους διώκτες τους και να αθωωθεί ο Λίνκολν. Από τη Σόνα και μετά χάλασε η μανέστρα.
Περί ορέξεως δεν λες τίποτα. Εμένα μου αρέσει ο Κρίστιαν Μπέιλ που κάνει το Μπάτμαν. What a hunk!


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

curry said:


> Παιδιά, μία είναι η σειρά και παίζεται στον Άλφα! Έχω γυρίσει στην εφηβεία μου και στο σωτήριο 1991!
> 
> Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία! Θυμήθηκα τώρα που πήγαινα γυμνάσιο και το πρωί μετά την προβολή του τελευταίου επεισοδίου τα κορίτσια φωνάζανε στο σχολείο η μία στην άλλη: "Είδες Μπέβερλι, είδες Μπέβερλι;". Τι μανία ήταν εκείνη;
> Μα τι κούρεμα είχε αυτός ο Μπράντον... Αίσχος!


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 31, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Από τη Σόνα και μετά χάλασε η μανέστρα.


Συμφωνώ. Αλλά, θέλω να δω πώς τελειώνει η σειρά (αν τελειώσει ποτέ!)


Katerina_A said:


> Περί ορέξεως δεν λες τίποτα. Εμένα μου αρέσει ο Κρίστιαν Μπέιλ που κάνει το Μπάτμαν. What a hunk!


Πρέπει, τότε, να σπεύσεις να δεις τον Σκοτεινό Ιππότη. Και το "The Prestige".


----------



## curry (Jul 31, 2008)

Δεν υπήρξε μεγαλύτερη μανία από το Μπέβερλι στην Ελλάδα του '90 (η Τόλμη και Γοητεία δεν μετράει, η υστερία άρχισε τέλη 80). Μιλάμε ότι το έβλεπαν όλοι! Πραγματικά, δείτε κανένα επεισόδιο τώρα στις επαναλήψεις, θα φτιάξετε καινούργιο συκώτι από τις ατάκες και τις στυλιστικές επιλογές! 

Πάντως τη ζωή μου μια Κάντι κι ένα Μπέβερλι τη στιγμάτισαν τηλεοπτικά σε τρυφερή ηλικία και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα!


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Πρέπει, τότε, να σπεύσεις να δεις τον Σκοτεινό Ιππότη. Και το "The Prestige".



Το πρίκουελ (Batman begins) το είδα και μου άρεσε πολύ, αν εξαιρέσουμε τη γλυκανάλατη σύζυγο του Τομ Κρούζ. Το Σκοτεινό Ιππότη θα πάω σίγουρα να το δω. Όσο για το Πρεστίζ, το έχω δει ίσαμε τέσσερις φορές και το ξαναβλέπω άνετα. Γενικώς, σπέυδω να δω όποια ταινία παίζει ο εν λόγω κύριος.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 31, 2008)

curry said:


> Δεν υπήρξε μεγαλύτερη μανία από το Μπέβερλι στην Ελλάδα του '90 (η Τόλμη και Γοητεία δεν μετράει, η υστερία άρχισε τέλη 80). Μιλάμε ότι το έβλεπαν όλοι! Πραγματικά, δείτε κανένα επεισόδιο τώρα στις επαναλήψεις, θα φτιάξετε καινούργιο συκώτι από τις ατάκες και τις στυλιστικές επιλογές!
> 
> Πάντως τη ζωή μου μια Κάντι κι ένα Μπέβερλι τη στιγμάτισαν τηλεοπτικά σε τρυφερή ηλικία και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα!



Αχ, το βλέπω! Στα επεισόδια αυτής της βδομάδας καλός είναι ο Μπράντον γιατί έχει κουρέψει τον λασπωτήρα στο μαλλί. Στα πρώτα επεισόδια ήταν άθλιος. Βέβαια, τότε τον βλέπαμε και λέγαμε "πω, πω τι γκόμενος"! Αμ, η Μπράντα; Μη μου πείτε τώρα, ότι αυτή δεν έκανε καμία πλαστική, που η μούρη της ήταν σαν καρπούζι και τώρα έχει 53405345 γωνίες, θα ανασκελωθώ! 
Όσο για τις ενδυματολογικές προτιμήσεις, τις βλέπω, δυστυχώς, και σε δικές μου φωτογραφίες, της εποχής εκείνης, και γελάω (για να μην κλαίω!).


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2008)

Να σας πω τον πόνο μου. Τα τελευταία χρόνια (με εξάρσεις) έχω μεγάλη ανάγκη να βλέπω ταινίες με vigilantes. Μου λείπει ο Τσαρλς Μπρόνσον. Έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο σε σειρά, να βγάλω τώρα το άχτι μου;


----------



## curry (Jul 31, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Αχ, το βλέπω! Στα επεισόδια αυτής της βδομάδας καλός είναι ο Μπράντον γιατί έχει κουρέψει τον λασπωτήρα στο μαλλί. Στα πρώτα επεισόδια ήταν άθλιος. Βέβαια, τότε τον βλέπαμε και λέγαμε "πω, πω τι γκόμενος"! Αμ, η Μπράντα; Μη μου πείτε τώρα, ότι αυτή δεν έκανε καμία πλαστική, που η μούρη της ήταν σαν καρπούζι και τώρα έχει 53405345 γωνίες, θα ανασκελωθώ!
> Όσο για τις ενδυματολογικές προτιμήσεις, τις βλέπω, δυστυχώς, και σε δικές μου φωτογραφίες, της εποχής εκείνης, και γελάω (για να μην κλαίω!).



Καλά, δες τις Μάγισσες στο Star πριν αρχίσει το Μπέβερλι στον Άλφα (εντάξει παιδιά, είμαι τζάνκι, μην το κάνουμε θέμα) και κάνε συγκρίσεις Μπρέντας (sic). Έχει και μπλε μάτια στις Μάγισσες η κυρία!

Πάντως, ο Μπράντον πάντα σάχλας μού φαινόταν, δηλώνω Ντιλανική!


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Να σας πω τον πόνο μου. Τα τελευταία χρόνια (με εξάρσεις) έχω μεγάλη ανάγκη να βλέπω ταινίες με vigilantes. Μου λείπει ο Τσαρλς Μπρόνσον. Έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο σε σειρά, να βγάλω τώρα το άχτι μου;



Το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό είναι το Ντέξτερ. Εναλλακτικός Τσαρλς Μπρόνσον, με απωθημένα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε κάτι τέτοιο σε σειρά, να βγάλω τώρα το άχτι μου;



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vigilante#In_television

Και φυσικά τα Χελωνονιντζάκια! Και αυτό για μεγάλα παιδάκια.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 31, 2008)

curry said:


> Καλά, δες τις Μάγισσες στο Star πριν αρχίσει το Μπέβερλι στον Άλφα (εντάξει παιδιά, είμαι τζάνκι, μην το κάνουμε θέμα) και κάνε συγκρίσεις Μπρέντας (sic). Έχει και μπλε μάτια στις Μάγισσες η κυρία!
> 
> Πάντως, ο Μπράντον πάντα σάχλας μού φαινόταν, δηλώνω Ντιλανική!



Μα ακριβώς αυτές τις δύο εκδόσεις της Μπρέντα συγκρίνω!!!  Τι νομίζεις ότι θα μου ξέφευγαν οι Μάγισσες;


----------



## curry (Jul 31, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Τι νομίζεις ότι θα μου ξέφευγαν οι Μάγισσες;



Μας βλέπω αγκαλίτσα στην απεξάρτηση!


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 31, 2008)

H καλύτερη στιγμή στην καριέρα της Shannen Μπρέντας ήταν στα 17 της, μαζί με τη συνομήλική της Winona Ryder. Τέλος.


----------



## curry (Jul 31, 2008)

Μα βέβαια, ξεχνιούνται οι Χέδερ; Δεν παίζει κι ο Κρίστιαν Σλέιτερ εκεί;


----------



## curry (Jul 31, 2008)

Πάντως, κρίμα που οι υπότιτλοι είναι καινούργιοι στο Μπέβερλι. Θα χάσουμε αμίμητες μεταφράσεις όπως "μα βρε Ντόνα μου" και "πού είσαι Στιβάκο".


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

curry said:


> "πού είσαι Στιβάκο"



Σοβαρολογείς; Στιβάκο; Μήπως και Ντιλανάκο, Ντονούλα, Μπραντονάκο, Μπρεντούλα και τα λοιπά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2008)

Όντως, εκείνοι οι υπότιτλοι είχαν αφήσει εποχή. Και για την ικανότητά τους να αποδίδουν πενήντα αγγλικές λέξεις με μία ελληνική.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Αγαπητή Κατερίναααα,
> 
> θα σου μιλήσω αποκλειστικά για τον εαυτό μου: όσο βλέπω τηλεόραση, η μεγαλύτερη απογοήτευσή μου ήταν η στιγμή που τελείωνε το αγαπημένο σίριαλ και έπρεπε να περιμένω μια βδομάδα. Χώρια που οι διαφημίσεις μου την έσπαγαν απίστευτα. Χώρια που σε μια βδομάδα μπορεί να'χες κάπου να πας (και τότε πάντα χάλαγε το βίντεο). Έχω σπάσει δάχτυλο στο πόδι τρέχοντας κάποια Κυριακή πρωί να προλάβω το Babylon 5. 'Εχω τσακωθεί με τη γυναίκα μου επειδή ήθελε να βγούμε κι εγώ ήθελα να δω τα Χ-files.
> Ε, όταν εμφανίστηκαν οι σειρές σε ντιβιντί, δεν ήθελε ρώτημα. Δεν κόλλησα. Δεν ενέδωσα σε μια νέα μανία. Απλώς, *βρήκα επιτέλους την ευκαιρία να κάνω αυτό ακριβώς που ονειρευόμουν τόσα χρόνια*. Δηλαδή, τρία και τέσσερα επεισόδια στο καπάκι (ρεκόρ τα έξι, στην πρώτη σεζόν του 24, με δεύτερο ρεκόρ τα πέντε, στην πρώτη σεζόν του Γκαλάκτικα).
> Πραγματικά απορώ με όσους αντέχουν να δουν ένα μόνο επεισόδιο. Αυτό θα πει αυτοσυγκράτηση!



Ήρθε η ώρα να απαντήσω στον Κόμη Μπάλταρ, αφού παρέδωσα το έργο που είχα.
Τα λεγόμενά σου, αγαπητέ, με άγγιξαν βαθύτατα, βρήκα μια αδελφή ψυχή που λένε. Ήθελα και να 'ξερα ποιος το ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό με τις σειρές σε DVD και στοίχειωσε τα βράδια μου. Διότι πάσχω. 
Μανιώδης με τις ελληνικές και ξένες σειρές όταν προβάλλονται στην τηλεόραση δεν είμαι τόσο πολύ πλέον. Στην εφηβεία, βέβαια, έβλεπα διάφορα (συμπεριλαμβανόμενου του προαναφερθέντος Μπέβερλι Χιλς), αλλά μετά μου πέρασε η πολλή η πρεμούρα. Όταν οι άλλοι πετούσαν ατάκες της Ντάλιας από το σήριαλ Στο Παρά Πέντε, εγώ τους κοίταζα με απορία. 
Μέχρι που πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου (ή και λιγότερο) έφερε ο αδερφός μου στο σπίτι ένα μάτσο δισκάκια δηλώνοντας ότι μας έφερε να δούμε το Lost. Ήξερα περί τίνος επρόκειτο, είχα πετύχει και κάνα δυο επεισόδια στην κρατική τηλεόραση, αλλά μέχρις εκεί. Αρχίσανε οι υπόλοιποι να το βλέπουνε, στην αρχή δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα. Κάπου στα μέσα της πρώτης σεζόν (στα δισκάκια εννοείται) κόλλησα κι εγώ την αρρώστια. Κι από τότε έχω καταντήσει τζάνκι. 
Έχω καθαρίσει ήδη καμιά δεκαπενταριά σίριαλ και πλέον δεν γίνεται να μη δω τα επεισόδιά μου κάθε βράδυ. Μα μία, μα δύο η ώρα, εγώ πρέπει να τα δω αλλιώς δεν κοιμάμαι.
Αφού τελείωσα το *Lost*, έπιασα το *Prison Break*, μετά το *Heroes*, μετά τους *Sopranos *(καταπληκτική σειρά, τόσο πειστική και καλογυρισμένη που φορές πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να σκέφτεται τι να κάνει ο Τόνι Σοπράνο και να αναρωτιέμαι αν μαλώνει με την Καρμέλα στην κουζίνα του σπιτιού τους), μετά το *Sex and the City*, μετά βρήκα όλες τις σεζόν του *ER* από μια φίλη και την καταβρήκα γιατί είναι δέκα-έντεκα στο σύνολο και είχα πολύ πράμα να δω οπότε δεν θα τελείωνε γρήγορα, μετά το *Six Feet Under*, μετά το *Closer *(νομίζω το παίζει στο Star), το *The Wire* (άλλη καταπληκτική κατ' εμέ σειρά του HBO), το *4400*, μετά ξαναείδα το *Twin Peaks*, τα *Yes, Minister* και *Yes, Prime Minister* και διάφορα άλλα. Πριν από μερικές μέρες τέλειωσα και το *House MD* (αυτό το παίζει σίγουρα το Star).
Μία φορά έβλεπα Lost από τις 10 το βράδυ της μιας μέρας μέχρι τις 5 το πρωί της επομένης. Αρρώστια...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2008)

Αυτό το είχα πάθει εγώ πέρυσι. Λοιπόν, νομίζω ήρθε ο καιρός να ψηφίσουμε τις αγαπημένες μας σειρές:

- Nip/Tuck
-The Closer (τι μορφή)
- Sex and the City (τι απόλαυση οι διάλογοι, τι κόλαση για τον υποτιτλιστή!)
- Six Feet Under
- Desperate Housewives (ο δεύτερος κύκλος)
- 24 (αυτά κι αν τα βλέπεις μονορούφι)
- Prison Break (εμένα μ' άρεσε μόνο ο 2ος κύκλος)
- Big Love

και φυσικά πρώτα και καλύτερα ΟΛΑ τα Star Trek The Next Generation και το Voyager.
Τα X-Files δεν τα βρίσκω σε DVD μόνο τα πιο νέα επεισόδια.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

Αυτό το Big Love δεν το ήξερα. Κοίταξα λίγο στον επίσημο ιστότοπο του HBO. Πολυγαμικοί μορμόνοι;! Καλό είναι;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2008)

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και περίεργο. Εμένα μου άρεσε. Είναι ένας τύπος Μορμόνος, σύγχρονος Αμερικάνος επιχειρηματίας που έχει 3 γυναίκες σε τρία διαφορετικά σπίτια, το ένα πλάι στο άλλο!!! Και κάθε βράδυ, από το ένα σπίτι στο άλλο! Πανικός... :)

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, γιατί σε αναγκάζει να δεις τα πράγματα με άλλο μάτι. Έχει και διάφορα twists στην πλοκή, γιατί φυσικά δεν μπορούνε να λένε σε όλο τον κόσμο ότι είναι πολυγαμικοί, έχουν διάφορους εχθρούς που θέλουν να τους βγάλουν από τη μέση + τα δικά τους εσωτερικά ενδοοικογενειακά προβλήματα, τις θυσίες που πρέπει η κάθε σύζυγος να κάνει για τις άλλες κλπ κλπ.

Όχι είναι πολύ καλό, το συνιστώ.

Το Lost το έβλεπα μέχρι τους 2 πρώτους κύκλους και μ' άρεσε αλλά στο τέλος κουράστηκα. Τώρα, προσπαθώ να απεξαρτηθώ από τις σειρές, γιατί καταλαβαίνεις...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2008)

Αμβρόσιε, σε DVD το έχεις δει; Ή το κατέβασες;


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και περίεργο. Εμένα μου άρεσε. Είναι ένας τύπος Μορμόνος, σύγχρονος Αμερικάνος επιχειρηματίας που έχει 3 γυναίκες σε τρία διαφορετικά σπίτια, το ένα πλάι στο άλλο!!! Και κάθε βράδυ, από το ένα σπίτι στο άλλο! Πανικός... :)
> Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, γιατί σε αναγκάζει να δεις τα πράγματα με άλλο μάτι. Έχει και διάφορα twists στην πλοκή, γιατί φυσικά δεν μπορούνε να λένε σε όλο τον κόσμο ότι είναι πολυγαμικοί, έχουν διάφορους εχθρούς που θέλουν να τους βγάλουν από τη μέση + τα δικά τους εσωτερικά ενδοοικογενειακά προβλήματα, τις θυσίες που πρέπει η κάθε σύζυγος να κάνει για τις άλλες κλπ κλπ.
> Όχι είναι πολύ καλό, το συνιστώ.



Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται... Είδα και τους ηθοποιούς που παίζουν... Μπορεί και να το δοκιμάσω.

Αλεξάνδρα, ρωτάς γιατί έχεις κάνει τον υποτιτλισμό μήπως;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αμβρόσιε, σε DVD το έχεις δει; Ή το κατέβασες;



DVD. Μήπως το έχεις μεταφράσει εσύ; Σ' άρεσε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2008)

Ναι, εγώ το έχω μεταφράσει, και μου άρεσε πολύ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2008)

Λοιπόν, επειδή τους προσέχω πάντα τους υπότιτλους μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν μια πολύ καλή μετάφραση. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πω το ίδιο για άλλες σειρές (μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου) ή ακόμα και για ταινίες στο σινεμά! 
:)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θέλω να τονίσω, πάντως, ότι όταν δίνουν στον μεταφραστή έτοιμους υποτίτλους σε template, του δένουν λίγο τα χέρια. Δηλαδή, αν έφτιαχνα δικούς μου υποτίτλους εξαρχής, ίσως ήταν λίγο καλύτεροι.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

Εμένα τα αγαπημένα μου έως τώρα είναι:

*X-Files* (εννοείται)
*Lost*
*The Sopranos* (κι αυτό η Αλεξάνδρα νομίζω το έχει υποτιτλίσει. Μα τι τέλος ήταν αυτό; )
*House MD* (καταπληκτικός ο τύπος. Και μόνο που ανοίγει το στόμα του βγαίνει πράσινο δηλητήριο)
*The Wire* (δεν το είδα στα ελληνικά, αλλά υποθέτω ότι θα ήταν εφιάλτης για τον υποτιτλιστή)
*ER* (μου αρέσουν οι σειρές με γιατρούς και νοσοκομεία. Επαγγελματική διαστροφή)
*Six Feet Under* (στην τηλεόραση παιζόταν με τίτλο "Γραφείο Κηδειών Φίσερ". Πολυαγαπημένη σειρά)

Έντιτ: Έχει δει κανείς το Grey's Anatomy; Παίζει πολύ, αλλά δεν το έχω δει καθόλου. Αξίζει τον κόπο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2008)

Το Grey's Anatomy το έχω δει λίγο στην τηλεόραση. Καλό μου φαίνεται. Πολύ καλό.

@Αλεξάνδρα: σαφέστατα κι είναι πολύ δύσκολη η δουλειά του υποτιτλιστή με όλους αυτούς του περιορισμούς που του βάζουν.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 31, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Το Grey's Anatomy το έχω δει λίγο στην τηλεόραση. Καλό μου φαίνεται. Πολύ καλό.



Ωραία, θα το έχω υπόψη μου κι αυτό. Αν και με χαλάει λίγο ο πρωταγωνιστής, αυτός ο Πάτρικ Ντέμπσι. Τον θυμάμαι που έκανε ένα νερντ σε μια ταινία της δεκαετίας του '80. Δεν θυμάμαι πώς την έλεγαν. Μου είχε φανεί πολύ ηλίθιος εκεί πέρα...


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 1, 2008)

Σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ (...) είχα ανοίξει νήμα όπου ψηφίζαμε τις αγαπημένες μας (αμερικάνικες) σειρές και είχε γίνει χαμός, αν θυμάστε.

Τέλος πάντων, συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα που γράψατε, δεν αναφέρατε όμως δύο από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου (το πρώτο είναι και ΤΟ πιο αγαπημένο μου)

-The Shield
-Galactica

Αυτή την περίοδο βλέπω τη δεύτερη σεζόν του Carnivale που το θεωρώ εξίσου υπέροχο.

Για το Rome, είπαμε;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Το "The Shield" μ' άρεσε κι εμένα πολύ. To Galactica δεν το έχω δει, είναι το παλιό Galactica σε DVD;


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 1, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> To Galactica δεν το έχω δει, είναι το παλιό Galactica σε DVD;



Οου, νόου, νόου, δις ιζ φρες σταφ!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlestar_Galactica_(2004_TV_series)
(προσοχή στα σπόιλερ!)

Αν και _υπάρχει _και το παλιό σε ντιβιντί -- όρεξη να 'χεις, και φράγκα


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Συμπάσχοντες εξαρτημένοι, χαίρομαι που βρήκα μια φωνή υποστήριξης στο πάθος μου! (Και ιδέες για καινούρια ναρκωτικά, Σοπράνος, ε; :))


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Απ' ότι βλέπω, είμαστε πολλοί.

Καινούργιο Γκαλάκτικα; 

ΓΙΟΥΠΙ!!! (πάνω που είχα αρχίσει να τα κόβω...)


----------



## curry (Aug 1, 2008)

Καλύτερες σειρές, ε; Μάλλον για τις πιο "κολληματικές" θα ψηφίσω.
Φέτος, έχω πάθει πλάκα με τον *Χάουζ*. Μεγάλο κόλλημα, τον λατρεύω!
Φυσικά τα X-Files (αν και προς το τέλος είχα σκυλοβαρεθεί κι ευχόμουν να τους σκοτώσουν επιτέλους οι κακοί). 
Είχα κολλήσει και με το πρώτο season του Lost αλλά μετά βαρέθηκα.
Ιστορικό κόλλημα έχω φάει με το *Law & Order*. Γενικά με οτιδήποτε αστυνομικό (καλά, όχι και τα εντελώς καφροειδή). 
Αλλά δύο είναι οι σειρές που έχω δει όλα τα επεισόδια αμέτρητες φορές και δεν θα βαρεθώ ποτέ μάλλον (πλην ορισμένων επεισοδίων): το *Friends* και το *Sex and The City*. (το Friends πιο πολύ από το SATC).


----------



## curry (Aug 1, 2008)

Και μια που το θυμήθηκα, μήπως έχει δει κανένας το Weeds; Μαθαίνω ότι σκίζει στις ΗΠΑ κι ότι έχει μεγάλη πλάκα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 1, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Απ' ότι βλέπω, είμαστε πολλοί.
> 
> Καινούργιο Γκαλάκτικα;
> 
> ΓΙΟΥΠΙ!!! (πάνω που είχα αρχίσει να τα κόβω...)



ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Υπάρχουν τρεις σεζόν (τώρα παίζεται --μπορεί και να έχει ολοκληρωθεί, δεν ξέρω-- η τέταρτη), αλλά προτού δει κανείς τη πρώτη σεζόν, *πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να δει τον πιλότο*, που είναι μια τρίωρη τηλεταινία με όλο το ζουμί. Ειδάλλως δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα.

(που'σαι, τσαμπούκι, να βοηθήσεις)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Εγώ το έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και καιρό αλλά δε μου γέμισε το μάτι ιδιαίτερα (κι αυτή η ξανθιά πια! )


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 1, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ το έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και καιρό αναγκαστικά αλλά δε μου γέμισε το μάτι ιδιαίτερα (κι αυτή η ξανθιά πια! )



Την ξανθιά δεν τη θέλουμε, θέλουμε μόνο να μας δούνε οι φίλοι μας μαζί της.

Εμείς θέλουμε την ασιάτισσα, άντε και τη Στάρμπακ, για πιο rough καταστάσεις.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2008)

Με έχει φάει η περιέργεια...Μα, πότε προλαβαίνετε; Κοιμάστε καθόλου; Έχω σκάσει! Ζείτε στο παράλληλο σύμπαν με τις σαραντάωρες μέρες; Σε καλό σας, πια!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Κόντρα σε αυτό που μας έλεγε η μάνα μας, όταν τρώμε, βλέπουμε και τηλεόραση (αν και πλέον με το ζόρι προλαβαίνουμε να φάμε πλέον: ROFL)


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 1, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Με έχει φάει η περιέργεια...Μα, πότε προλαβαίνετε; Κοιμάστε καθόλου; Έχω σκάσει! Ζείτε στο παράλληλο σύμπαν με τις σαραντάωρες μέρες; Σε καλό σας, πια!



Η διαχείριση χρόνου έχει αναχθεί σε επιστήμη.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Η διαχείριση χρόνου έχει αναχθεί σε επιστήμη.


Άστα αυτά! Κάποιο άλλο κόλπο είναι, που μου διαφεύγει...


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 4, 2008)

curry said:


> Και μια που το θυμήθηκα, μήπως έχει δει κανένας το Weeds; Μαθαίνω ότι σκίζει στις ΗΠΑ κι ότι έχει μεγάλη πλάκα.


Το έχω δει ολόκληρο και είμαι βέβαιος πως θα σου αρέσει.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 4, 2008)

curry said:


> Και μια που το θυμήθηκα, μήπως έχει δει κανένας το Weeds; Μαθαίνω ότι σκίζει στις ΗΠΑ κι ότι έχει μεγάλη πλάκα.



Εγώ έχω δει μόνο τον πιλότο, αλλά το βρήκα συμπαθητικό. Μου άρεσε και το καστ.
Ποιος είπε για το Carnivale; Ετοιμάζομαι να το ξεκινήσω. Μου φάνηκε ότι αξίζει τον κόπο. Επίσης ανακάλυψα και μια παλαιότερη σειρά που διαδραματίζεται σε κάτι φυλακές, με τίτλο ΟΖ. Την έχει δει κανείς;


----------



## curry (Aug 4, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ!
Θα περάσω λίγες μέρες ακόμα στην Αθήνα μέχρι να φύγω για πιο δροσερά μέρη, οπότε κάπως πρέπει να γεμίζω τον τεμπελοχρόνο μου!


----------



## Aeriko (Aug 7, 2008)

Εγώ επίσης έχω από μικρή διαστροφή με τις ιατρικές σειρές, οπότε δηλώνω φαν του ER, του Grey's Anatomy, αλλά την πλακα μου την έχω πάθει κι εγώ με τον House. Ο τύπος απλά δεν παίζεται!

Τα τελευταία χρόνια, όμως, νούμερο ένα στις προτιμήσεις μου είναι τα αστυνομικά, με πρώτο και καλύτερο το CSI. Πρόπερσι, μέσα σε μισό χειμώνα, είδα τους 5 πρώτους κύκλους. Μιλάμε βρυκολάκιαζα και τελείωνα και τα 4 επεισόδια σε ένα βράδυ.
Καταπληκτική και η τύπισσα στο The Closer - το βάζει κάθε μέσα τα μεσάνυχτα στο Σταρ και το (ξανα)βλέπω ανελλιπώς!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 7, 2008)

Aeriko said:


> Καταπληκτική και η τύπισσα στο The Closer - το βάζει κάθε μέσα τα μεσάνυχτα στο Σταρ και το (ξανα)βλέπω ανελλιπώς!



Αυτό το μούτρο είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου. Με την βαριά προφορά της, σαν πάπια έξω από το νερό (στο Λ.Α.) Κορυφαίο...:)


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 29, 2008)

*Για τους φίλους της Μπρέντας*

Ναι, εσάς λέω, που βλέπετε Μπέβερλι κάθε μέρα στα κρυφά.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 29, 2008)

Και μη χειρότερα!
Τόσο πια στέρεψαν από ιδέες για σίριαλ και επιστρέφουν στην επανάληψη συνταγών του παρελθόντος;
We are doomed!


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 17, 2008)

Σήμερα είδα το άρθρο 

The Wire Completed

στο TLS, και θυμήθηκα και το άρθρο

A Northern New Jersey of the Mind

στο NYRB, οπότε είπα να αναβιώσω το παρόν νήμα. 

Enjoy!


----------



## curry (Jan 7, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γραφτεί σε προηγούμενο post (ακόμα και από μένα) αλλά ένα έχω να σας πω: δείτε το *Heroes*! Είναι απίστευτο! Τρομερή κόμικ αισθητική, μεγάλο καστ και πλοκή τρέχα-γύρευε (και τα δύο ανώτερα κατά τη γνώμη μου του Lost), εφέ καταπληκτικά για τηλεοπτικά δεδομένα, αγωνία, δράση, τα πάντα. Απευθύνεται κυρίως σε όσους λατρεύουν τους υπερήρωες. Στη δε ιστοσελίδα του NBC, έχουν στήσει κανονικό παράλληλο σύμπαν! Δείτε την για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.

Άρχισα να βλέπω και το Weeds. Συμπαθητικούλι, κάτι σαν μαστουρωμένες Νοικοκυρές σε Απόγνωση... Έχω δει μόνο δύο επεισόδια, οπότε θα σας ενημερώσω αργότερα γι'αυτό.

Δείτε το Heroes!


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Μια και ο Daeman θυμήθηκε παλιές αγγλικές σειρές επειδή εγώ θυμήθηκα το _QI_, είναι κανείς που είχε παρακολουθήσει τη σειρά _Jonathan Creek_, να ανταλλάξουμε εντυπώσεις; Τη βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες και, αν κρίνω κι από τη βαθμολογία στο imdb, δεν έχω άδικο που μου αρέσει.


----------



## kabuki (May 19, 2009)

Α, εγώ! Πολύ ωραία! Πού παίζεται τώρα; Εγώ την έβλεπα παλιάα αργάαα στη ΝΕΤ ή στην ΕΤ1, δεν θυμάμαι σε ποια ακριβώς.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μια και ο Daeman θυμήθηκε παλιές αγγλικές σειρές επειδή εγώ θυμήθηκα το _QI_, είναι κανείς που είχε παρακολουθήσει τη σειρά _Jonathan Creek_, να ανταλλάξουμε εντυπώσεις; Τη βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες και, αν κρίνω κι από τη βαθμολογία στο imdb, δεν έχω άδικο που μου αρέσει.



Ωραία, άλλη μια σειρά που θα έχω στα υπόψιν.

Γενικώς, έπειτα από μια περίοδο ξηρασίας, ανακάλυψα διάφορες σειρές για να γεμίσω το κενό του Lost και του House εν αναμονή των νέων επισοδίων.
Μπορεί ορισμένοι να μου πουν ότι ανακακάλυψα την πυρίτιδα, αλλά (από βρετανικές σειρές) πριν από λίγο καιρό άρχισα να βλέπω το _The IT Crowd_ και το _Spaced_. Το δεύτερο αποτελείται από 14 επεισόδια όλα κι όλα και είναι παλαιότερο δημιούργημα του τύπου που έκανε το Shawn of the dead και το Hot Fuzz.
Επίσης, μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έκανε η σειρά _True Blood_. Είναι σχετικά καινούρια αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει μεγάλο χιτ. Παίζει η Anna Paquin, γνωστή κυρίως από τα Μαθήματα Πιάνου και τους X-Men.
Ενδιαφέρουσα μου φαίνεται και η σειρά _Lie to me_. Παίζει ο Tim Roth (βλ. Mr. Orange στο Reservoir Dogs και "Pumpkin" στο Pulp Fiction, κυρίως). Κι αυτή πολύ καινούρια.
Σε όσους αρέσουν τα σήριαλ με δικηγόρους και αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις θα αρέσει μάλλον και το _Damages_. Παίζει η Glenn Close. Μιλάμε για μεγάλο μπέρδεμα και συνεχείς ανατροπές.
Τη σειρά _The Riches_ τη βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα λόγω του καστ, αλλά και του στόρι. Τη συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.
Τέλος, για το _Brothers and Sisters_ δεν έχω βγάλει ακόμα συμπέρασμα, πρέπει να δω κι άλλα επεισόδια, αλλά για το καστ και μόνο αξίζει να δει κανείς έστω τον πιλότο. Μιλάμε για Sally Field και Tom Skerritt στους ρόλους των γονιών και Calista Flockhart (ναι, αυτή που έκανε την Ally McBeal) και Rachel Griffiths (η Brenda από το Six Feet Under, για όσους ξέρουν και θυμούνται) στους ρόλους δύο εκ των τέκνων της οικογένειας. Πάντως, μου δίνει την εντύπωση σειράς που είναι μερικά μόνο κλικ καλύτερη από την Τόλμη και Γοητεία....

Έχω κι άλλες σειρές στα υπόψιν, απλώς αυτές είναι όσες έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω τώρα τελευταία. Όπως καταλαβαίνει κανείς, το πανηγύρι των τηλεοπτικών σειρών σε DVD καλά κρατεί. Τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Εγώ αυτή που περιφρονούσα, αλλά τελικά ήταν καλή σειρά και μ΄άρεσε, ήταν το Boston Legal.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ αυτή που περιφρονούσα, αλλά τελικά ήταν καλή σειρά και μ΄άρεσε, ήταν το Boston Legal.



Εγώ αυτήν την περιφρονώ ακόμα. Μου βγάζει κάτι δήθεν. Έχω άδικο; Να τη δοκιμάσω;
Επίσης, αν και οι σειρές ιατρικού περιεχομένου συνήθως μου αρέσουν, αυτό το Gray's Anatomy μου κάθεται στο λαιμό. Πολύ γλυκανάλατο μου φαίνεται. Ή είναι όντως έτσι ή μου έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά ο House.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2009)

Κατερίνα_Α, συμφωνώ:

True Blood!

Ό,τι καλύτερο είδα τώρα τελευταία!


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Τρελός και παλαβός για το _House, M.D._, πλήρης περιφρόνηση για το _Grey's Anatomy_ (όχι _Gray's_). Διότι, αν είναι να βλέπω το δεύτερο, προτιμώ το _Sex and the City_. Άπαιχτο αποδεικνύεται και το _Boston Legal_. Κολλάω στο _Monk_. Εννοείται επίσης _South Park_, _Futurama_, _The Simpsons_. Η αναφορά αυτή δεν είναι εξαντλητική, με την επιφύλαξη κάθε φλασιάς που θα συνεφέρει την ασθενική μου μνήμη.


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Εγώ αυτήν την περιφρονώ ακόμα. Μου βγάζει κάτι δήθεν. Έχω άδικο; Να τη δοκιμάσω;
> Επίσης, αν και οι σειρές ιατρικού περιεχομένου συνήθως μου αρέσουν, αυτό το Gray's Anatomy μου κάθεται στο λαιμό. Πολύ γλυκανάλατο μου φαίνεται. Ή είναι όντως έτσι ή μου έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά ο House.



Δες την, είναι καλή σειρά το Boston Legal. Όχι ότι έχει την τελειότητα που έχουν κάποιες άλλες, αλλά την είδα μονορούφι. Το Gray's Anatomy κι εμένα μου κάθεται στο λαιμό και γενικά δεν σκοπεύω να το δω.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 19, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Κατερίνα_Α, συμφωνώ:
> 
> True Blood!
> 
> Ό,τι καλύτερο είδα τώρα τελευταία!



Τι καλά! Βρέθηκε ένας ακόμα φαν της συγκεκριμένης σειράς. Εσύ πώς την ανακάλυψες, Κόμη; Εγώ είδα ότι δημιουργός της (ουσιαστικά executive producer) είναι ο Alan Ball που έκανε το Six Feet Under, μιας από τις πιο αγαπημένες μου τηλεοπτικές σειρές.


----------



## curry (May 19, 2009)

Το Grey's Anatomy είναι σαν σαπουνόπερα με γιατρούς και αυτή η Μέρεντιθ Γκρέι είναι εντελώς αχώνευτη! Μπλιάχ! Ζήτω ο Χάουζ!


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Α! Και να μην ξεχάσω το Bones (που περιμένω πώς και πώς τον επόμενο κύκλο), το Closer (επίσης) και το Galactica (που επίσης περιμένω τον επόμενο κύκλο). Γιατί τ' αργούν τόσο πολύ; 

Είδα πρόσφατα τον 4ο του Desperate Housewives και μπορώ να πω ότι απογοητεύτηκα.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τρελός και παλαβός για το _House, M.D._, πλήρης περιφρόνηση για το _Grey's Anatomy_ (όχι _Gray's_). Διότι, αν είναι να βλέπω το δεύτερο, προτιμώ το _Sex and the City_. Άπαιχτο αποδεικνύεται και το _Boston Legal_. Κολλάω στο _Monk_. Εννοείται επίσης _South Park_, _Futurama_, _The Simpsons_. Η αναφορά αυτή δεν είναι εξαντλητική, με την επιφύλαξη κάθε φλασιάς που θα συνεφέρει την ασθενική μου μνήμη.



Με συγχωρείτε για το ορθογραφικό λάθος, αγαπητέ Ζάζουλα. Ήταν τυχαίο.
Μάλλον θα σου αρέσει και το _Family Guy_, αν δεν το βλέπεις ήδη.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Α! Και να μην ξεχάσω το Bones (που περιμένω πώς και πώς τον επόμενο κύκλο), το Closer (επίσης) και το Galactica (που επίσης περιμένω τον επόμενο κύκλο). Γιατί τ' αργούν τόσο πολύ;
> 
> Είδα πρόσφατα τον 4ο του Desperate Housewives και μπορώ να πω ότι απογοητεύτηκα.



Εμένα γιατί το Bones, αν και το εύρημα με τη μελέτη των οστών είναι καλό, μου φαίνεται πατάτα; Για να το θέσω καλύτερα, δεν μου βγάζει καμία χημεία το ζεύγος των πρωταγωνιστών. Μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι παίζουν σαν κουρδισμένοι. Το ίδιο και οι παρατρεχάμενοί τους. Λάθος;
Desperate Housewives δεν έχω δει ποτέ, εκτός από κάποιες σκόρπιες σκηνές αν το πετύχω στο ζάπινγκ. Μόνο η Felicity Huffman αξίζει τον κόπο νομίζω, αλλά δεν είναι αρκετή από μόνη της να με κρατήσει.
Το Closer το βλέπω, αλλά έχει αρχίσει να μου τη σπάει το όλο ζήτημα του γάμου της τύπισσας με τον πράκτορα του FBI. Νισάφι!
Από Galactica δεν έχω ιδέα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Εμένα γιατί το Bones, αν και το εύρημα με τη μελέτη των οστών είναι καλό, μου φαίνεται πατάτα; Για να το θέσω καλύτερα, δεν μου βγάζει καμία χημεία το ζεύγος των πρωταγωνιστών. Μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι παίζουν σαν κουρδισμένοι. Το ίδιο και οι παρατρεχάμενοί τους. Λάθος;



Εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτοί οι δύο και οι ατάκες της πρωταγωνίστριας είναι κορυφαίες.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Μάλλον θα σου αρέσει και το _Family Guy_, αν δεν το βλέπεις ήδη.


Ναι, ναι, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εναυόμενη φλασιά. 

ΥΓ Για το Gray's vs. Grey's Anatomy, δεν ήμουν κακός ή σχολαστικός, απλώς άδραξα την ευκαιρία να προβάλω το λογοπαίγνιο στο οποίο βασίζεται ο τίτλος της σειράς. :)


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Τι καλά! Βρέθηκε ένας ακόμα φαν της συγκεκριμένης σειράς. *Εσύ πώς την ανακάλυψες, Κόμη; *Εγώ είδα ότι δημιουργός της (ουσιαστικά executive producer) είναι ο Alan Ball που έκανε το Six Feet Under, μιας από τις πιο αγαπημένες μου τηλεοπτικές σειρές.



Ας είναι καλά ο πατέρας και τροφοδότης του λαού. Δοξασμένο να είναι το όνομά του.

Galactica! Τι κόλλημα, Θεέ μου.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 19, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Ας είναι καλά ο πατέρας και τροφοδότης του λαού. Δοξασμένο να είναι το όνομά του.



Μπαρδόν; Δεν κατάλαβα ποιος είναι ο κύριος.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Μπαρδόν; Δεν κατάλαβα ποιος είναι ο κύριος.



Δεν πρέπει να πιάνουμε στο στόμα μας το όνομά Του χωρίς λόγο!


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2009)

Ωραία, να πω κι εγώ τι βλέπω και μου αρέσει τότε. 
Κλασσικά το προαναφερθέν Damages, μόλις τελείωσε η δεύτερη σειρά και ήταν (ω, του θαύματος) τόσο καλή όσο κι η πρώτη και δεν ξέρω πως τους έχουν μαζέψει όλους αυτούς τους ηθοποιούς μαζί. Προειδοποιώ ότι έχει πολύ μπέρδεμα κι άμα χάσεις επεισόδια δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα. Φέτος εκτός από την Γκλεν Κλόουζ και τους λοιπούς ηθοποιούς από πέρσι, είχαμε επιπλέον τον Γουίλιαμ Χαρτ και τη Μάρσια Γκει Χάρντεν. 
Ο δεύτερος κύκλος επεισοδίων του Mad Men δεν ήταν τόσο καλός όσο ο πρώτος, ίσως γιατί προσπάθησαν να βάλουν πλοκή ενώ το χαρακτηριστικό του πρώτου κύκλου ήταν ότι δεν είχε πλοκή, ήταν μια σειρά από στιγμιότυπα με χαλαρή θεματική σύνδεση. Παρόλα αυτά ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή κι η δεύτερη δόση. 
Και για να γελάσουμε που και που, υπάρχει το Big Bang Theory με το οποίο δε γελάω που και που, αλλά ασταμάτητα μέχρι δακρύων σε κάθε επεισόδιο. Ίσως γιατί αγγίζει πολλά σημεία. όλα τα επιστημονικά που αναφέρονται στο σήριαλ είναι ψαγμένα και επαληθευμένα, επί τη ευκαιρία, δεν είναι εφευρέσεις του σεναριογράφου. 
Αγγλικά σήριαλ αυτή την εποχή δε βλέπω, μας έχουν φλομώσει στα ρηάλιτι, πάντως το ΒΒC δείχνει που και που ένα γαλλικό σήριαλ, αστυνομικοδικαστικό ονόματι Engrenages το οποίο είναι πολύ καλό αλλά το έχω δει περιστασιακά και περιμένω το βίντεο. Γιατί για να το δείχνει το μπιμπισι που δε δείχνει εύκολα ξενόγλωσσα θα πρέπει να είναι αριστούργημα. 
Βλέπω το QI και να πω εδώ ότι κατά καιρούς έχουν κάνει λάθη και τα έχουν διορθώσει σε επόμενα επεισόδια. Βλέπω και μερικά χιουμοριστικά που δε πρόκειται ποτέ να βγουν εκτός συνόρων γιατί έχουν τοπικιστικό χιούμορ, αλλά γενικά κανένα σήριαλ αγγλικό δε με τραβάει τελευταία. 
A, to Brothers and Sisters που είδα κάμποσο είναι σαπουνόπερα κάργα, με χαμένα παιδιά που εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά, με ενδοοικογενειακό πόλεμο στην οικογενειακή επιχείρηση και με απ'ολα. Το έβλεπα πάντως γιατί άρχισε να το δείχνει η τηλεόραση με το που είχα επιστρέψει από πολύ πολύ μεγάλες διακοπές στις ΗΠΑ και είχαν πλάκα οι αναφορές σε μέρη που ήξερα. Για τον ίδιο λόγο μου είχε κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον το Californication, που είναι μια ανάλαφρη και εξωπραγματική βλακεία. Υποθέτω ότι έχει πολλή πέραση σε όσους άντρες περνάνε mid-life crisis.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Σας αγαπώ όλους — και σας μισώ ταυτόχρονα. Πότε θα προλάβω να τα δω εγώ όλα αυτά;


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2009)

Μάλλον επειδή είμαι όλη μέρα μπροστά σε μια οθόνη που δείχνει ταινίες, σίριαλ και διάφορα τέτοια, δεν έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ επιθυμία να δω τίποτε απ' όλα αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα — το ίδιο παθαίνω κι εγώ με τα βιβλία...


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μάλλον επειδή είμαι όλη μέρα μπροστά σε μια οθόνη που δείχνει ταινίες, σίριαλ και διάφορα τέτοια, δεν έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ επιθυμία να δω τίποτε απ' όλα αυτά.


 


Zazula said:


> Αλεξάνδρα σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα — το ίδιο παθαίνω κι εγώ με τα βιβλία...


 
Κι εγώ που το παθαίνω καθημερινά με όλα αυτά που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα με περιστασιακές εξάρσεις αυτού που λέει ο Ζάζουλα, κι όμως θέλω να τα δω και να τα διαβάσω όλα, αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω, είμαι σοβαρά, γιατρέ μου; 

Ειλικρινά ζηλεύω!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2009)

Το Star έκανε πάλι το θαύμα του! Παίζει την τεραστιαπολυτοτατότη σειρά: The Office.  Χωρίς την παραμικρή διαφήμιση ή άλλη ανακοίνωση, η σειρά που αποτελεί το ιερό δισκοπότηρο των _τρεζ αξελερέ_ geeks with humor, βρήκε επιτέλους τη θέση της στην ελληνική τηλεόραση! Στην πιο αρμόζουσα τηλεοπτική ζώνη για τους λάτρεις της, στις έξι η ώρα το πρωί, είναι ό,τι πρέπει για geekofreaks που εκείνη την ώρα μόλις έχουν τελειώσει την ολονυχτία τους μπροστά στον υπολογιστή τους. Zaz very very happy! :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2009)

Το Office το ορίτζιναλ, του BBC που ήταν ανατρεπτικό και πρωτοπόρο κλπκλπ το έχω χάσει τελείως, δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ το νόημά του. Παιζόταν την εποχή που δούλευα κάπου που όλοι ήταν ηλίθιοι και δεν άντεχα να βλέπω και στη τηλεόραση τα ίδια, κι ας ήταν με χιούμορ. 

Αυτή την εποχή όμως το BBC μας δείχνει τις πρόσφατες σουηδικές τηλεταινίες Wallander και είναι ενδιαφέρον να βλέπεις σοβαρή παραγωγή αστυνομικό και να μην είναι αμερικάνικο- πέρα από τα παράξενα και ενδιαφέροντα της Σουηδικής γλώσσας


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 25, 2009)

*Breaking bad*

Επειδή μόλις γύρισα από διακοπές
Επειδή έχω να βάλω τσιγάρο στο στόμα μου τις τελευταίες οχτώ μέρες και τα νεύρα μου έχουν γίνει τσατάλια
Επειδή η προσπάθεια να απεξαρτηθώ από το τσιγάρο έχει επιτείνει την εξάρτησή μου από τις τηλεοπτικές σειρές σε κονσέρβα
Επειδή είναι απομεσήμερο και μ’ έχει πιάσει η συνηθισμένη μου σπαρίλα

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους

Έχω να σας προτείνω την απόλυτη τηλεοπτική σειρά των τελευταίων μηνών: *Breaking Bad*, κυρίες και κύριοι. Δείτε την και δεν θα το μετανιώσετε.
Έχει μια εσάνς από Weeds, αλλά καμία σχέση πέρα από το προφανές. Η σειρά είναι ιδιαίτερα καλογυρισμένη, οι διάλογοι απολαυστικοί, το χιούμορ κατάμαυρο, οι ηθοποιοί φαίνεται να έχουν μπει στο πετσί του χαρακτήρα που υποδύονται.
Δημιουργός της είναι ο Βινς Γκίλιγκαν, που ήταν παραγωγός σε πολλά από τα επεισόδια των X-Files. 
Με δυο λόγια, η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: 
ένας πενηντάρης καθηγητής χημείας σε γυμνάσιο του Αλμπουκέρκι του Νέου Μεξικού, αντιμετωπίζει οικονομικά προβλήματα, τη μιζέρια της κρίσης μέσης ηλικίας, την κατά λάθος εγκυμοσύνη της σαραντάρας συζύγου του, τον έφηβο γιο του που πάσχει από εγκεφαλική παράλυση και, on top of that, μαθαίνει ότι πάσχει από τελικού σταδίου καρκίνο του πνεύμονα. Αυτό το τελευταίο αρκεί για να τον κάνει να μπει σε διαδικασίες που ούτε καν φανταζόταν, με αποκορύφωμα το «μαγείρεμα» κρυσταλλικής μεθαμφεταμίνης, σε συνεργασία με έναν στούρνο πρώην μαθητή του, σ’ ένα τροχόσπιτο στη μέση της ερήμου. 
Δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να φαίνεται η ιστορία έτσι όπως την είπα μόλις, αλλά είναι απολαυστικότατη. Ορισμένα επεισόδια ήταν τόσο μαύρα που κρατούσα την κοιλιά μου από τα γέλια. Είναι από τις σχετικά καινούριες σειρές, έχει κάνει μόλις δύο σεζόν.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη σειρά στην Βικιπαίδεια (με προσοχή για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να τη δουν, έχει πολλά spoiler)
Enjoy!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 25, 2009)

Κάθε φορά που διαβάζω ποστ σε αυτό το νήμα αγχώνομαι: δεν προφταίνω, δεν προφταίνω σας λέω! Καλή η ιδέα σου πάντως, θα αρχίσω κάτι καινούριο γιατί αυτό το τρουμπλάντ με αφήνει κάθε βδομάδα στα κρύα του λουτρού!!! Εσύ το έκοψες κι εγώ λέω να το αρχίσω από την αγωνία.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 25, 2009)

To true blood βελτιώθηκε πολύ τώρα τελευταία και χάρηκα γιατί στη μέση του κύκλου είχε κάνει μια κοιλιά τεράστια και ήμουνα στο τσακ να το παρατήσω. Αυτός ο νέος τυπάς, που το παίζει ο Βρυκόλακας-Μεσσίας πολύ με αρέσει!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 25, 2009)

Ποιος είναι αυτός; Μην πω και κανένα σπόιλερ και με κυνηγάς...


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 25, 2009)

Ο Γκόντρικ. Αυτός που τον ψάχνει ο Έρικ. Ένα τυπάκι που μοιάζει κάπως με Μαορί.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 25, 2009)

Χμ. Αντελήφθην. Υποψιάζομαι ότι είσαι μερικά επεισόδια πίσω, πάντως :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 25, 2009)

Λόγω διακοπών πρέπει να έχω μείνει κάνα δυο επεισόδια πίσω. Έχω μείνει στον wanna-be καμικάζι με τα εκρηκτικά. If you know what I mean.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2009)

Εγώ επαναλαμβάνω- αυτή τη εποχή βλέπω τον πρώτο κύκλο τηε γαλλικής σειράς Engrenages που στο ΗΒ παίζεται με τον τίτλο Spiral.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Έχω να σας προτείνω την απόλυτη τηλεοπτική σειρά των τελευταίων μηνών: *Breaking Bad*, κυρίες και κύριοι. Δείτε την και δεν θα το μετανιώσετε.



*Yeah, science!* (episode 7)
Καλή η σύσταση, ιδιαίτερα για τον άλλο τέως καπνιστή που συγκεντρώνεται ευκολότερα σε σίριαλ παρά σε δουλειά. Την πρώτη σεζόν την έκανα μια χαψιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...η πρώτη _υπογραφή_ μου στη Λεξιλογία, με τον πνευματώδη κυνισμό του Μαρκ Τουέιν, θύμιζε (σε εμένα πρώτα και μετά στον αναγνώστη):
> _Be careful about reading health books. You may die of a misprint! _(μια συμβουλή που παραμένει επίκαιρη):



Κάντο όπως ο δρ Χάουζ:
Οι ιατρικές τηλεοπτικές σειρές επηρεάζουν πολύ τους πραγματικούς ασθενείς


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 2, 2009)

Έχω δει όλους τους κύκλους των *House*, *Lost*, *24*, *Prisonbreak*, *Californication*, *Grey's Anatomy* και ολίγον από *Fringe*. 
Όπως καταλάβατε μου αρέσουν και μπορώ να συζητήσω για όποια από αυτές τις σειρές θέλετε. (νίκελ θα γράψω σε λίγο καιρό για το Lost στο νήμα που άνοιξες, για να μην παραπονιέσαι...) 

Θεωρώ κορυφαίο όλων, όμως, το *House *με τον απίστευτο Hugh Laurie να κάνει επίδειξη ιατρικών γνώσεων και αγγλικού πνεύματος. Αν καταφέρετε να μην κλείσετε αμέσως ραντεβού σε δέκα γιατρούς, γιατί μάλλον θα έχετε όλα τα συμπτώματα των ασθενών του, τότε θα το λατρέψετε...


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2010)

Για τους φίλους του Ντίκενς, θα ξαναπώ ότι λάτρεψα το τηλεοπτικό _Bleak House_ και τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι (είμαι στο στάδιο που) λατρεύω την τηλεοπτική _Little Dorrit_. Την έδειχνε και κάποιο κρατικό κανάλι πρόσφατα. Και μόνο που ξαναβλέπω τον Κόρτνεϊ, φτάνει (στο ρόλο του «πατέρα του Μάρσαλσι», σεβαστού τροφίμου των φυλακών για οφειλέτες απ' όπου είχε περάσει και ο πατέρας Ντίκενς). Κατά τ' άλλα, σειρά του BBC με γνώριμο στιλ, πάντα σίγουρο στοίχημα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, σειρά του BBC με γνώριμο στιλ, πάντα σίγουρο στοίχημα.



Σχετικό αυτό. Η Μικρή Ντόριτ είχε πάρει πολύ χλιαρές κριτικές εδώ πέρα. Μερικοί το θάψανε ελαφρώς. 
Αλλά και το στυλ έχει αλλάξει. Αν συγκρίνεις μεταφορές της δεκαετίας του '70 με αυτές της δεκαετίας του '90 και με τις τωρινές, θα δεις ότι όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια το Μπιμπισί απλοποιεί, απλοποιεί, απλοποιεί (τη γλώσσα, τις υποθέσεις κλπ) κάνοντας δηλαδή αυτό για το οποίο το κατηγορούνε. 
Αλλά μια που λέμε για σειρές, παρακολουθώ αυτή την εποχή το τρίτο Damages με την Γκλεν Κλόουζ, το τρίτο Mad Men και το τρίτο Big Bang Theory. Ομολογώ ότι παρακολουθώ και το γενικά βλακώδες Flashforward, το οποίο είναι σα να έχουν μαζευτεί όλοι οι Άγγλοι του Χόλλυγουντ και από αντίδραση που δεν τους δίνουν δουλειά οι Αμερικανοί φτιάξανε δικό τους σήριαλ. Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα ένα δικαστικό με τίτλο The Good Wife, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν είναι καλό ή όχι. Έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2010)

Μιλούσα για προσωπικό κόλλημα με τις αγγλικές σειρές, του BBC ειδικότερα. Δηλαδή και η μέτρια μεταφορά ενός μέτριου Ντίκενς φτάνει να είμαι εγώ στη νιρβάνα μου. Από την άλλη, εδώ δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει ούτε μία μεταφορά γνωστού μυθιστορήματος, ούτε ένα επεισόδιο Καραγάτση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μιλούσα για προσωπικό κόλλημα με τις αγγλικές σειρές, του BBC ειδικότερα. Δηλαδή και η μέτρια μεταφορά ενός μέτριου Ντίκενς φτάνει να είμαι εγώ στη νιρβάνα μου. Από την άλλη, εδώ δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει ούτε μία μεταφορά γνωστού μυθιστορήματος, ούτε ένα επεισόδιο Καραγάτση.



Αυτό θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο, ούτως ή άλλως. Γιατι δυστυχώς, τα ελληνικά σήριαλ πασχουν. Τουλάχιστον όπως τα θυμάμαι, γιαίτ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δεν ζω Ελλάδα κι εχουν αλλάξει τα αισθητήριά μου, δεν αντέχω πανω από πεντε λεπτά ελληνική σειρά. Αν και βλέποντας λίγο τις σαπουνόπερες (σε κάτι φίλους που έχουν Νόβα) βλέπω ότι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στην ελληνική τηλεόραση είναι οι ηθοποιοί. Τόσο αφύσικο παίξιμο, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να τους εχουμε παρει με τις ντοματες. Για να μην τους παρει όλους η μπάλλα, οι παλιοί είναι γενικά μια χαρα (Δανδουλάκη κλπ), οι νεότεροι είναι για τα σκουπίδια. Τι στο καλό μάθανε στη δραματική σχολή;
Συγκρίνοντας με τις αγγλικές σαπουνόπερες, οι οποίες δε βλέπονται, οι ελληνικές χάνουν πολύ. γιατί οι ηθοποιοί στις αγγλικές σαπουνόπερες είναι καλοί ηθοποιοί. μπορέι να μην γίνουν ποτέ σταρ του χόλλυγουντ, αλλα είναι 10000% ρεαλιστικοί.

ΥΓ Να προσθέσω ότι μόνο μία φορά έχω δει ασχημο παίξιμο σε αγγλικό σήριαλ, από την Ελίζαμπεθ Χάρλευ που είχε εναν μικρό ρόλο στο Sharpe το '94. Αλλά γδυνόταν στην οθόνη, οπότε υπήρχε μια λόγική εξήγηση στο γιατι της δώσανε τη δουλειά.


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 27, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αλλά μια που λέμε για σειρές, παρακολουθώ αυτή την εποχή το τρίτο Damages με την Γκλεν Κλόουζ, το τρίτο Mad Men και το τρίτο Big Bang Theory...Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα ένα δικαστικό με τίτλο The Good Wife, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν είναι καλό ή όχι. Έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως.



Εγώ θέλω να ξεκινήσω το τρίτο Damages (Καλό; Ο δεύτερος κύκλος με εκνεύρισε κάπως), απολαμβάνω το Big Bang Theory, αλλά διαρκεί τόσο λίγο που μένω με τη χαρά και έχω επίσης ανακαλύψει το The Good Wife, το οποίο μου αρέσει γιατί έχει ωραία φωτογραφία (σκοτεινούτσικη) και οι ερμηνείες είναι πολύ καλές. Οι αυτοτελείς ιστορίες δεν σου παίρνουν και το μυαλό από την πρωτοτυπία, αλλά υπάρχει το βασικό storyline που, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, υπόσχεται πολλά.
Παίζει η Julianna Margulies που έπαιζε την αρχινοσοκόμα στους πρώτους κύκλους του ER (ήταν και σφόδρα ερωτευμένη με τον παιδίατρο Κλούνεϊ εκεί πέρα). Κάνει τη σύζυγο ενός πρώην Εισαγγελέα (State's Attorney), ο οποίος βρίσκεται στη φυλακή με ένα σωρό κατηγορίες: από διαφθορά, μίζες και υπεξαίρεση μέχρι πολλαπλές εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις. Τον σύζυγο τον παίζει ο Chris Noth που έπαιζε πολλά χρόνια στο Law & Order και μετά έκανε τον Big στο Sex & The City. 
Αφού λοιπόν τη διασύρανε καλά-καλά τα κανάλια και βγάλανε στη φόρα ό,τι πλυμένο κι άπλυτο είχε ο σύζυγός της και οι ερωμένες του, έμεινε ρέστη κι αναγκάστηκε να ξεθάψει το πτυχίο της από τη νομική και να πάει να δουλέψει σε μια δικηγορική φίρμα από το μηδέν για να ζήσει την οικογένειά της. Τη βοήθησε κι ένας παλιός συμφοιτητής (Josh Charles, τον θυμάται κανείς από τον Κύκλο των χαμένων ποιητών; ) που είναι συνέταιρος στη φίρμα.

Επίσης να προειδοποιήσω: Μακριά από το The Fogrotten. Μεγάλη σαχλαμάρα! Πιασάρικο το θέμα (μια ομάδα εθελοντών ψάχνει την ταυτότητα νεκρών που βρίσκονται στα αζήτητα), θέλει να γίνει CSI στη θέση του CSI αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνει. Απ' ό,τι ακούω πάει για κόψιμο.

Τέλος, μου άρεσε ο πρώτος κύκλος του Dollhouse, αλλά ο δεύτερος δεν βλέπεται. Έφαγε κι αυτή η σειρά κόψιμο, ίσως πριν από την ώρα της. Πολλές σειρές κάνουν κοιλιά αλλά τα κανάλια τις κρατάνε. Αυτή εδώ μου φαινόταν ότι είχε δυνατότητες, αλλά την έφαγε η μαρμάγκα. Δύο κύκλους και τετέλεσται.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2010)

Katerina_A said:


> Εγώ θέλω να ξεκινήσω το τρίτο Damages (Καλό; Ο δεύτερος κύκλος με εκνεύρισε κάπως), απολαμβάνω το Big Bang Theory, αλλά διαρκεί τόσο λίγο που μένω με τη χαρά



Το Damages μέχρι στιγμής δεν με έχει ενθουσιάσει κι είναι στο τέταρτο επεισόδιο, αλλά έχει κάποιες εκπλήξεις, οπότε μπορεί να υπάρξει συνέχεια με πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Στο πρώτο η ερμηνεία της Γκλέν Κλόουζ ήταν φοβερή. Από τότε όμως το σενάριο δεν έχει πολλά για ερμηνείες. Το BBT δεν ξέρω τι έγινε, έδειξαν πεντέξι επεισόδια και μετά αυτό ήταν, εξαφανίστηκε χωρίς καμία εξήγηση. Οπότε περιμένω το ντιβιντί. Τα καλά χιουμοριστικά προγράμματα είναι σε μικρές δόσεις. 
Ο Κρις Νοθ ξανάπαιξε στο Law & Order criminal intent, πρόσφατα. Γενικά όλα τα Law & Order είναι τόσο αλληλομπερδεμενα, με κόσμο από το ένα να πηγαίνει στο άλλο κλπκλπ. Πέρσι που ήμουνα Νέα Υόρκη και δυστυχώς αρρώστησα και καθόμουνα μέσα, είχε η τηλεόραση κάθε βράδυ κι από ένα διαφορετικό Law & Order, και με λίγο ψάξιμο έβλεπες δυο-τρία επεισόδια ημερησίως σε όλα τα κανάλια. 
Τα άλλα που αναφέρεις δεν τα έχω υπόψη μου. 
Γενικά η απορία μου για την Ελληνική τηλεόραση είναι αφού τα δείχνουν όλα τα ξένα πολύ αργά, ποιος τα βλέπει. Εδώ τα δείχνουν στις εννιά.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

MythBusters? MythBusters anyone?

Έπρεπε να φτάσει στο τελείωμα της 8ης σεζόν για να μάθω γι' αυτή τη σειρά; (Από το γιο μου.)
Το βλέπει κανείς άλλος; Παίζεται / Κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα; Ή να προσευχηθώ στον Μεγάλο Μανιτού;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

Τώρα; Τώρα τους ανακάλυψες; Που έχουν συντρίψει εδώ και 2-3 σεζόν όποιον μύθο σέρνεται στην πιάτσα; Τους έβλεπα μανιωδώς στη Νόβα ως την εποχή που υπήρχε ελεύθερος χρόνος, μέχρι το 1-2 πΔΝΤ (και πΛεξ :))


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι άρχισα να βλέπω ξανά από την αρχή τα αγαπημένα μου X-files.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 24, 2010)

Για τους φίλους του βρετανικού και μακάβριου χιούμορ υπάρχει το Psychoville. 7 επεισόδια είναι όλα κι όλα (μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον), λίγα και καλά.


----------



## Elsa (May 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> MythBusters? MythBusters anyone?
> 
> Έπρεπε να φτάσει στο τελείωμα της 8ης σεζόν για να μάθω γι' αυτή τη σειρά; (Από το γιο μου.)
> Το βλέπει κανείς άλλος; Παίζεται / Κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα; Ή να προσευχηθώ στον Μεγάλο Μανιτού;



Τη βάζει ο Skai! Από ότι βλέπω, τα παλιά επεισόδια υπάρχουν στο greektube.
Την περασμένη βδομάδα βγάλανε ψεύτη τον καημένο τον Q του James Bond...


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> MythBusters? MythBusters anyone?
> 
> Έπρεπε να φτάσει στο τελείωμα της 8ης σεζόν για να μάθω γι' αυτή τη σειρά; (Από το γιο μου.)
> Το βλέπει κανείς άλλος; Παίζεται / Κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα; Ή να προσευχηθώ στον Μεγάλο Μανιτού;


Ένα έχω να πω: Έλεος!  http://www.skai.gr/tv/show/?showid=63918


----------



## Porkcastle (May 25, 2010)

Ξενέρωσα απίστευτα με το φινάλε του Lost. :/


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2010)

Αχ, πες τι έγινε! Εγώ το βαρέθηκα που με κρατούσε σε αγωνία και το παράτησα ήδη από το 2ο κύκλο.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 25, 2010)

Θα σου πω σε π.μ. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2010)

Άντεντέ, πολύ αργείς!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 25, 2010)

Έξι χρόνια έκανα υπομονή για να μάθω κι εσύ ούτε δύο λεπτά δεν αντέχεις. Τς, τς, τς...


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Κι εγώ θέλω να μάθω τι έγινε, γιατί κι εγώ το παράτησα στο δεύτερο κύκλο. 
Καλά, εντάξει, θα το δω στη Βίκι (δεν μπορεί, θα το λέει).


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2010)

Υπάρχει ειδικό βικούργημα, η Lostpedia. Επί παντός επιστητού.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> Για τους φίλους του βρετανικού και μακάβριου χιούμορ υπάρχει το _Psychoville_. 7 επεισόδια είναι όλα κι όλα (μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον), λίγα και καλά.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Την τίμησα δεόντως!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 26, 2010)

Άρχισα προχθές το Flash Forward και, από τα τρία επεισόδια που έχω δει μέχρι τώρα, φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα σειρά που σε κρατάει σε αγωνία. H υπόθεση είναι ένας συνδυασμός Lost (στη σειρά παίζουν γνώριμες φυσιογνωμίες του Lost), Heroes και 24: Όλος ο πλανήτης παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό μπλακάουτ που διαρκεί 137 δευτερόλεπτα. Όταν συνέρχονται συνειδητοποιούν πως, στο διάστημα που ήταν "εκτός", είδαν εικόνες από τη ζωή τους 6 μήνες μετά. Την άκρη αναλαμβάνει να βρει το FBI (με επικεφαλής τον Τζόζεφ Φάινς*, παρακαλώ) και εκεί αρχίζει το μπάχαλο...

Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω η σειρά (φετινή ήταν) έπαιξε μόνο έναν κύκλο και μόλις τελείωσε. Πάω για το τέταρτο επεισόδιο...

*καλός αλλά το αδερφάκι του καλύτερο, χαχα...


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Αν θέλεις σου λέω το τέλος. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όπως και το Λοστ μάλλον δεν ξέρει πού πάει η σειρά και απλώς το τραβάνε μέχρι να μην παίρνει άλλο. Τα πρώτα έξι επεισόδια είναι καλά, μετά μπλέκουν πολλά ασύνδετα μεταξύ τους. 
Α, χαρακτηριστικό της σειράς είναι ότι στεγάζει όλο το αγγλικό Χόλυγουντ και το καστ είναι λίγο οικογενειακή υπόθεση. Ο πρωταγωνιστής, η πρώην κουνιάδα του, η σύζυγος του συμμαθητή του κλπκλπ.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Καλή μου SBE, κάνεις που κάνεις τον κόπο και γράφεις εδώ και μας αρέσει να σε διαβάζουμε. Κάνε, να χαίρεσαι ό,τι θες, λίγο παραπάνω κόπο, να διορθώνεις τόνους και αναγραμματισμούς. Δεν είναι ωραίο σε φόρουμ γλώσσας να υπάρχουν κείμενα που δείχνουν σεβασμό στην αλήθεια και τη λογική, αλλά όχι στην ίδια τη γλώσσα! Σε παρακαλώ προσωπικά.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Ωχ, συγγνώμη! Έχω διορθωτήρι του Φάιρφοξ, αλλά ψάχνω για καλύτερο, γιατί αυτό που έχω έχει πολλές άγνωστες λέξεις (ή χρησιμοποιώ εγώ πολλές άγνωστες λεξεις). Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ωχ, συγγνώμη! έχω διορθωτήρι του Φάιρφοξ, αλλά ψάχνω για καλύτερο, γιατί αυτό που έχω έχει πολλές αγνωστες λεξεις (ή χρησιμοποιώ εγώ πολλές αγνωστες λεξεις). Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή.


 
Ούτε τις λέξεις "άγνωστες λέξεις" δεν γνωρίζει; Άχρηστο μου φαίνεται. 
Αυτό δεν είναι διορθωτήρι, *_διορθωτύρι_ είναι, τρύπιο σαν ελβετικό τυρί. ;)


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι περισσότερο επισημαντήρι παρά διορθωτήρι, και επιπλέον έχει το ενοχλητικό ότι μου κοκκινίζει ό,τι γράφω στα αγγλικά, που είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό γιατί ελληνικά δεν γράφω και τόσο.


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2010)

Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις και speller για τα αγγλικά. Μετά, θα αναγνωρίζει τις γλώσσες αυτόματα και δε θα σε ενοχλεί. Επίσης, με δεξί κλικ στην κάθε λέξη, αντικαθιστά αυτόματα τη λάθος με τη σωστή, όπως δηλαδή γίνεται σε όλους τους διορθωτές κειμένου.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Για δώστε κανένα λινκ...


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

SBE said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι είναι περισσότερο επισημαντήρι παρά διορθωτήρι, και επιπλέον έχει το ενοχλητικό ότι μου κοκκινίζει ό,τι γράφω στα αγγλικά, που είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό γιατί ελληνικά δεν γράφω και τόσο.



Εγώ, που κάνω συνεχείς αναγραμματισμούς (γράφω ακόμα με δύο δάχτυλα και λειτουργούν σαν παλιά χαλασμένη γραφομηχανή), έχω σωθεί με το δίγλωσσο.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3451/

*Μετά την εγκατάσταση κάνεις δεξί κλικ μέσα σε πλαίσιο κειμένου του Firefox όπου ετοιμάζεσαι να γράψεις και βεβαιώνεσαι ότι είναι τσεκαρισμένη η επιλογή Check spelling και ότι στην επιλογή Languages είναι τσεκαρισμένο το English & Greek.*


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2010)

Έχω πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα με μυθιστορήματα και ταινίες που παραβιάζουν τη γραμμικότητα του χρόνου. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ μάστορας ο συγγραφέας για να καταφέρει να ξεχάσω καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του εγχειρήματος τη λογική αυτών των θεμάτων, να καταφέρει να «άρω τη δυσπιστία» μου προκειμένου να απολαύσω ένα θέαμα ή ένα παιχνίδι που μου ζητά να παίξω. Παιχνίδια με τον χρόνο που δεν περιλαμβάνουν πολλαπλά σύμπαντα και πολλαπλές εκδοχές της ιστορίας δεν μου λένε πολλά πράγματα, συνήθως με τσατίζουν.

Με πολλή επιφύλαξη λοιπόν ξεκίνησα να βλέπω το _Flashforward_. Με παγίδεψε και θα με κάνει να δω πού το πηγαίνει, αλλά αυτή τη φορά με τη σιγουριά ότι είναι μια σεζόν κι έξω. Δεν θα ξεκινούσα το _Lost_ αν ήξερα ότι θα κρατούσε τόσες σεζόν και ότι έπαιζε παιχνίδια με το χρόνο που τελικά δεν θα τα καταλάβαινα ποτέ. Κάπου στο τέλος της 3ης σεζόν, νομίζω, άρχισα να το παρακολουθώ σαν αγγαρεία, με την ελπίδα ότι θα βελτιωθεί. Αυτό απλώς χειροτέρευε. Δεν ήταν λοιπόν το τέλος του απογοητευτικό. Η μισή από ολόκληρη τη σειρά ήταν απογοητευτική.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 31, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάπου στο τέλος της 3ης σεζόν, νομίζω, άρχισα να το παρακολουθώ σαν αγγαρεία, με την ελπίδα ότι θα βελτιωθεί. Αυτό απλώς χειροτέρευε. Δεν ήταν λοιπόν το τέλος του απογοητευτικό. Η μισή από ολόκληρη τη σειρά ήταν απογοητευτική.



Ακριβώς το ίδιο συνέβη και σ' εμένα. Εκεί που τα έμπλεξαν με τα μπρος/πίσω/παράλληλα έχασαν τη μπάλα κι εγώ το ενδιαφέρον μου. Προς το τέλος του 5ου κύκλου άρχισε πάλι να έχει ενδιαφέρον η σειρά αλλά κι αυτό επειδή έπρεπε ν' αρχίσουν να μαζεύουν το κουβάρι, κάτι που τελικά δεν έγινε.

Αντίθετα, μ' αρέσουν οι ιστορίες που παίζουν με τη γραμμικότητα του χρόνου αρκεί να είναι καλογραμμένες (όπως το _Εκατό χρόνια μοναξιά_, αλλά το Lost δεν ήταν ούτε μια τρίχα από τα ...μαλλιά του Μάρκες).
Είμαι τώρα στο ενδέκατο επεισόδιο του FF, έκανε μια κοιλιά κάπου στο πέμπτο αλλά πήρε τα πάνω του από το όγδοο και μετά. Για να δούμε...


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2010)

Το FF Νίκελ μοιάζει να είναι μία σειρά μόνο στην αρχή, αλλά προς το τέλος αρχίζει να ξεχειλώνει για τη συνέχεια. Οπότε θα υπάρξει και δεύτερος κύκλος. Και δε λέω, δουλειά θέλουν οι άνθρωποι που το φτιάχνουν, αλλά σε λίγο θα φωνάζω ξαναφέρτε τις μίνι- σειρές! Έξι, δώδεκα, είκοσι επεισόδια και τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

Katerina_A said:


> Εμένα τα αγαπημένα μου έως τώρα είναι:
> *Six Feet Under* (στην τηλεόραση παιζόταν με τίτλο "Γραφείο Κηδειών Φίσερ". Πολυαγαπημένη σειρά



Ε, είπα να αρχίσω να τη βλέπω κι εγώ. Λέει άλλωστε στην W:
_Six Feet Under_ has frequently been described by critics as one of the greatest television series of all time as well has having one of the greatest series finales of all time.

Το τραγουδάκι από το τελείωμα του πιλότου:


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2010)

Νίκελ προχτές κοίταζα στο γιουτιουμπ κλιπάκια από το σήριαλ αυτό και είχα σκεφτεί να ποστάρω εδώ το τέλος, που δείχνει το μέλλον, 2025 και αργότερα. 
Η πρώτη σαιζόν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου αριστούργημα σεναρίου. Το έβλεπα τελείως προσηλωμένη. 
Μετά τη δεύτερη χρονιά ήταν πολύ καλό, αλλά όχι σαν την πρώτη χρονιά. 
Και βέβαια αναρωτήθηκα πολλές φορές αν οι σεναριογράφοι ήταν ψυχαναλυτές που άφησαν το επάγγελμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2010)

Έχω κυριολεκτικά σωθεί με το απίστευτο www.fullepisodesonline.org! Τα πάντα όλα, άμεσα διαθέσιμα, πανεύκολα και πρακτικά — το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα! :)


----------



## panadeli (May 2, 2011)

Έχει δει κανείς το Arrested Development; Χιουμοριστική σειρά αλλά όχι sitcom. Αν δεν το έχετε δει, κατεβάστε το οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## SBE (May 3, 2011)

Εγώ αυτή τη εποχή παρακολoυθώ μανιωδώς και πάλι στο BBC τα νέα επεισόδια της γαλλικής αστυνομικοδικαστικής σειρας με γαλλικό τίτλο Engrenages- εδώ το μεταφράζουν Spiral, αλλά δεν είναι εμφανές ότι πρόκειται για τα γρανάζια της δικαιοσύνης. Ο πρώτος κύκλος είχε θέμα τη διαφθορά των δικαστικών και τις στενές τους σχέσεις με τους πολιτικούς, ο δεύτερος τη διαφθορά των δικηγόρων (και ολίγη μαφία και ναρκωτικά). Ο τρίτος τη διαφθορά των δικαστικών, τη διαφθορά των κρατικών λειτουργών, τη διαφθορά των αστυνομικών (που το είχαν κι οι προηγούμενοι κύκλοι), και ολίγο από διακίνηση γυναικών και ψυχοπαθείς δολοφόνους. Αν το πετύχετε πουθενά, να το δείτε.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Κρατάω σημειώσεις, για το καλοκαίρι. Σκέφτομαι να δω και τους Τιδόρ. Να το πράξω;


----------



## Porkcastle (May 3, 2011)

Η αγαπημένη μου σειρά τους τελευταίους έξι μήνες είναι το 30 Rock. Κάθε επεισόδιο είναι μόλις εικοσικάτι λεπτά αλλά οι ατάκες με γονατίζουν (ποτέ δεν πίστευα ότι ο Alec Baldwin μπορούσε να βγάλει τόσο γέλιο). Υπόδειγμα καλογραμμένης γρήγορης κωμωδίας (λίγο να αφαιρεθείς και κινδυνεύεις να χάσεις ένα από τα πολλά αστεία), η σειρά είναι γεμάτη αναφορές, παιχνίδια με στερεότυπα, πανέξυπνες ατάκες και χιούμορ που κινείται σε πολλά επίπεδα. Οι κριτικοί τη λάτρεψαν κι εμένα με κέρδισε από το δεύτερο επεισόδιο.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Να σημειωθεί ότι το χιούμορ είναι εντελώς αναρχικό και το εμπνέει η πένα της Tina (Σταματίνας) Fey (έχει γράψει όλα σχεδόν τα επεισόδια — δεν έχω χάσει κανένα). Ο Baldwin είναι, πραγματικά, εκπληκτικός — και στις λεπτομέρειες του ρόλου του, τις εκφράσεις, το παιχνίδι με τα μάτια.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Κρατάω σημειώσεις, για το καλοκαίρι. Σκέφτομαι να δω και τους Τιδόρ. Να το πράξω;


Αρκεί να μην περιμένεις BBC costume drama. Η σειρά απευθύνεται στη νεολαία κυρίως, δεν έχει πολλή σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, έχει ωραίους ηθοποιούς, γυμνό, σεξ και βια. Είναι δηλαδή ένα ακόμα σαν τα ρωμαϊκά σήριαλ που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Δεν το έχω δει ποτέ, μόνο κάτι σκηνές περιστασιακά.


----------



## azimuthios (May 6, 2011)

30 Rock και Arrested Development από κωμικές. 

Και The Wire 1,2,3,4,5 εις τη νιοστή από δραματικοκοινωνικές! Εγώ θα το ξαναδώ το καλοκαίρι άλλες δύο φορές τουλάχιστον, αφού το έχω υποσχεθεί σε γυναίκα και δύο φίλους. :)


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2011)

Και τα δύο παρόλο που είχαν καλές κριτικές δεν είχαν και τόσο μεγάλη ακροαματικότητα. Το Arrested Development ήταν αρκετά βραχύβιο. Το έβλεπα τακτικά. 

Τώρα τα μόνα που βλέπω είναι το Big Bang Theory και το Mad Men, αλλά είναι που δεν έχω πλέον τηλεόραση και τα βλέπω ιντερνετικά. Με τηλεόραση θα είχα ανακαλύψει όλο και κάτι πιο φρέσκο. 

Οι γνωστοί μου τρελλαίνονται για το How I met your mother, το οποίο δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με έχει ενθουσιάσει, όχι πως είναι άσχημο, αλλά είναι λίγο μπαγιάτικο για όποιον έχει δει το Friends.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 11, 2011)

Game of thrones. Νέα σειρά, βασισμένη στα βιβλία του George R.R. Martin (η ομοιότητα με τον Tolkien δεν περιορίζεται στον τρόπο που γράφει τ' όνομά του). Μιλάμε για επική σειρά με τεράστιο προϋπολογισμό, καλούς ηθοποιούς (παίζει σε πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο ο Sean Bean αλλά ο χαρακτήρας του Jason Momoa είναι όλα τα λεφτά, θυμηθείτε με) και όλα τα συστατικά που χρειάζονται για να κολλήσεις στην οθόνη: βία, σεξ, δολοπλοκίες, δράκοι και ταχυδρομικά... κοράκια. Τελικά ό,τι βγάζει το ΗΒΟ είναι εγγύηση. Το μοναδικό μειονέκτημα είναι πως μέχρι τώρα έχουν προβληθεί μόνο 8 επεισόδια· πώς να περιμένω έναν χρόνο για τον επόμενο κύκλο;


----------



## meidei (Jun 12, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Η αγαπημένη μου σειρά τους τελευταίους έξι μήνες είναι το 30 Rock. Κάθε επεισόδιο είναι μόλις εικοσικάτι λεπτά αλλά οι ατάκες με γονατίζουν (ποτέ δεν πίστευα ότι ο Alec Baldwin μπορούσε να βγάλει τόσο γέλιο). Υπόδειγμα καλογραμμένης γρήγορης κωμωδίας (λίγο να αφαιρεθείς και κινδυνεύεις να χάσεις ένα από τα πολλά αστεία), η σειρά είναι γεμάτη αναφορές, παιχνίδια με στερεότυπα, πανέξυπνες ατάκες και χιούμορ που κινείται σε πολλά επίπεδα. Οι κριτικοί τη λάτρεψαν κι εμένα με κέρδισε από το δεύτερο επεισόδιο.


 
Πολύ δυνατό το 30 Rock. Η Σταματίνα είναι άριστη σεναριογράφα και ο Άλεκ θεϊκός ερμηνευτής. Δεν το χάνω.

Φαν του Doctor υπάρχουν εδώ; 
Προσωπικά εγώ λόγω ηλικίας ανήκω στους φαν του New Doctor Who Series (τα επεισόδια από το 2005).


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2011)

meidei said:


> Φαν του Doctor υπάρχουν εδώ;


Ένας του Ντόκτορ Χάους, αν θέλεις. Τον Ντόκτορ Χου δεν τον άντεχα ούτε τις μέρες του Τομ Μπέικερ (τέταρτη ενσάρκωση, που κάθε τόσο τον έπαιρνε το μάτι μου στην τηλεόραση).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2011)

Μια εντυπωσιακή (κτγμ, οκ) συνέντευξη της Ροζάν Μπαρ στον Γκάρντιαν του Σαββάτου:

*Roseanne Barr: 'Fame's a bitch. It's hard to handle and drives you nuts'*
With a hit TV show, Roseanne Barr could get the best tables in the best restaurants. Never mind about the empty flattery, the nervous breakdowns and the feeling of being used for 10 years. But she's not bitter. Honest. [...]​
Εδώ η συνέντευξη-ποταμός (έχει και διάφορα γλωσσικά ενδιαφέροντα, π.χ. για τις μεθοδεύσεις που αντιμετώπιζε: _I was still clueless about the extent of the subterfuge_).

Και κττγμ: Ακόμη και η επιλογή του τσιτάτου για τον τίτλο του άρθρου και η εισαγωγική του παράγραφος προσφέρουν ένα ακόμη επιχείρημα στη φαρέτρα όσων υποστηρίζει η ηθοποιός. Δείτε τα ξανά αφού διαβάσετε τη συνέντευξή της...

Και ο Τζορτζ Κλούνι είχε παίξει στη σειρά; Ποιος τον θυμόταν;


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 13, 2011)

meidei said:


> Φαν του Doctor υπάρχουν εδώ; Προσωπικά εγώ λόγω ηλικίας ανήκω στους φαν του New Doctor Who Series (τα επεισόδια από το 2005).



Εδώ φαν του Doctor, από την εποχή που η εκπομπή παιζόταν απ' την ΕΤ1. Τα επεισόδια απ' το 2005 και μετά είχαν διάφορα σκαμπανεβάσματα και ανισότητες, όπως και η περσινή σεζόν με τον νέο Δόκτωρ, αλλά τώρα καλά το πάνε. Βέβαια με μέτρο σύγκρισης την ερμηνεία του David Tennant έχουν ακόμη δρόμο μπροστά τους, αλλά και πάλι, με τα τελευταία επεισόδια το πάνε πολύ καλά.

Και οι κλώνοι του τωρινού Δόκτωρ (Torchwood κ.α.) δεν ήταν καθόλου κακοί, αλλά είχαν τις αστοχίες του σε σημεία.


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 13, 2011)

Επίσης, για όσους δεν το έχουν τσεκάρει ακόμη, εδώ όλα τα επεισόδια του South Park χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κατεβάσετε τίποτα.

Και εδώ η αντίστοιχη ιστοσελίδα με τα επεισόδια του Futurama.

Για το ανεκδιήγητο Family Guy και τους κλώνους του δεν το συζητάω καν. Στην πυρά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2011)

Ένα κλιπάκι για τους κινδύνους της μετάφρασης. Απόσπασμα απο μια αγαπημενη σειρά που την έβλεπα μανιωδώς κάποτε. Όποιος θέλει να γελάσει μέχρι δακρύων χωρίς να το σκεφτέι πολύ αρκεί να δει το επεισοδιο Daphne's Room. Αλλά ας δούμε τα μεταφραστικά πρώτα:


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

Μα αλήθεια, δεν υπάρχει κανείς στο φόρουμ που να έχει παρακολουθήσει τη σειρά _Modern Family_; 

Είναι τώρα στην τρίτη σεζόν και έχει πάρει δύο Emmy καλύτερης κωμικής σειράς (Outstanding Comedy Series). Μοναδικός γνωστός ηθοποιός είναι ο Εντ Ο'Νιλ, που έκανε τον Αλ Μπάντι στη σειρά _Παντρεμένοι με παιδιά_ (ενός καιρού που δεν έβλεπα σίριαλ). 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν την προβάλλει κανένα κανάλι, αν και είδα μια παρουσίαση εδώ σε ελληνική εφημερίδα. Εμένα μου την έκανε δώρο η κόρη μου και είδα 50 επεισόδια μέσα σε λίγες εβδομάδες — τα ρούφηξα κανονικά. Μιλάμε για _το_ αντίδοτο στην κρίση.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 20, 2011)

Εγώ την πρώτη σεζόν. Ωραία!

Τελευταία μου είπαν για το Community και ανυπομονώ να το μεταφορτώσω δω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2011)

Η σειρά προβάλλεται στην Ελλάδα από το Foxlife (που συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα ψηφιακά πακέτα της Nova και της OTEtv), αλλά δεν έτυχε να τη δω ποτέ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μα αλήθεια, δεν υπάρχει κανείς στο φόρουμ που να έχει παρακολουθήσει τη σειρά _Modern Family_;


Αυτή η σειρά είναι τόσο αστεία, που μερικές φορές γελάω τόσο δυνατά και δεν ακούω τις επόμενες ατάκες. Να 'σαι καλά :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Οπότε πρέπει να παρακολουθήσεις αυτό το βιντεάκι, πρώτα στο σημείο που διάλεξα, έπειτα δες το ολόκληρο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μα αλήθεια, δεν υπάρχει κανείς στο φόρουμ που να έχει παρακολουθήσει τη σειρά _Modern Family_;



Τι λέτε, κύριε! Έχω περάσει τα μέσα της δεύτερης σεζόν, και γελάω μέχρι δακρύων. Και, πέρα από το γεγονός ότι απολαμβάνω τα κάλλη αμφότερων των πρωταγωνιστριών (οκέι, οκέι, η νοτιοαμερικάνα είναι εντελώς θεά!), μου προξενεί ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι -κυρίως λόγω της χαζομάρας του γαμπρού του "Αλ Μπάντι"- το ζεύγος των γκέι παραπέμπει πολύ περισσότερο σε συνηθισμένο παντρεμένο ζευγάρι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Εμένα ο αγαπημένος μου είναι ο Μάνι (ο τηλεοπτικός γιος της εν λόγω νοτιοαμερικάνας που είναι όντως θεά).


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Μπορείς να πιστέψεις ότι έχει εικοσάχρονο γιο;



Count Baltar said:


> ...το ζεύγος των γκέι παραπέμπει πολύ περισσότερο σε συνηθισμένο παντρεμένο ζευγάρι.


Το τι κλισέ συνήθεια και καβγά παντρεμένων θα δούμε τελικά στο δικό τους σπιτικό...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 18, 2012)

XAXAXAXAXA, από το λινκ της Palavra έπεσε το μάτι μου σε αυτό:

I'm a natural blonde. But when I started acting, I would go to auditions and they didn't know where to put me because I was voluptuous and had the accent--but I had blonde hair. It was ignorance: they thought every Latin person looks like Salma Hayek.


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> I'm a natural blonde. But when I started acting, I would go to auditions and they didn't know where to put me because I was voluptuous and had the accent--but I had blonde hair. It was ignorance: they thought every Latin person looks like Salma Hayek.



Εμ, δεν έχει άδικο η γυναίκα για το στερεότυπο. Τωρα για το τι εννοεί ξανθιά δεν ξέρω, παντως βρήκα αυτό:



Θέλω τα στοιχεία του πλαστικού χειρούργου της.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τωρα για το τι εννοεί ξανθιά δεν ξέρω, παντως βρήκα αυτό:
> View attachment 2323


Δηλαδή εσύ το χρώμα αυτό των μαλλιών πώς το λες; Σαντρέ; Πάντως τέτοιο χρώμα μαλλί έχει η κόρη μου, κι όλοι ξανθά λένε πως είναι τα μαλλιά της.



SBE said:


> Θέλω τα στοιχεία του πλαστικού χειρούργου της.


Γιατί, τι έχει κάνει; Στις φωτό δεν πρόσεξα κάποια διαφορά. Πριν απ' το 2000 έκανε κάποια επέμβαση;


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή εσύ το χρώμα αυτό των μαλλιών πώς το λες; Σαντρέ; Πάντως τέτοιο χρώμα μαλλί έχει η κόρη μου, κι όλοι ξανθά λένε πως είναι τα μαλλιά της.
> 
> 
> Γιατί, τι έχει κάνει; Στις φωτό δεν πρόσεξα κάποια διαφορά. Πριν απ' το 2000 έκανε κάποια επέμβαση;



Περί χρώματος: Είναι φωτογραφία και μπορεί να παίζουν και τα φώτα, οπότε δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά τι χρώμα είναι. Στην Ελλάδα λέγεται ξανθό, αλλά επειδή όλα είναι σχετικά, εδώ που οι ξανθοί είναι πιο πολλοί το λένε καστανό ανοιχτό (δεν αστειεύομαι). 

Όσο για τον πλαστικό, μα επειδή δεν βλέπεις τι έχει κάνει, γι' αυτό θέλω το τηλέφωνο του πλαστικού της.
Εγώ βλέπω ότι μεταξύ 2000 και 2010 δεν υπάρχει καμία μα καμία απολύτως διαφορά. Ίσως μάλιστα δείχνει λίγο πιο νέα στη φωτογραφία του 2010.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Περί χρώματος: Είναι φωτογραφία και μπορεί να παίζουν και τα φώτα, οπότε δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά τι χρώμα είναι. Στην Ελλάδα λέγεται ξανθό, αλλά επειδή όλα είναι σχετικά, εδώ που οι ξανθοί είναι πιο πολλοί το λένε καστανό ανοιχτό (δεν αστειεύομαι).



Και σκούρο ξανθό (για Ελ μιλώντας).


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 18, 2012)

The Killing. 

Δείτε την! Δεν σας λέω τίποτα... 13 επεισόδια που δεν θέλεις να τελειώσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Ω, ναι, έχει δίκιο ο αποπάνω (μόνο που 13 επεισόδια δεν φτουράνε...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Εντάξει, εντάξει. Θα κάνουν παρέα του Luther. Με την ευκαιρία, για τους φίλους τού _Modern Family_ (και της Σοφίας) να πώς πήραν προχτές τη Χρυσή Σφαίρα — ενδιαφέρει κάθε μεταφραστή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ω, ναι, έχει δίκιο ο αποπάνω (μόνο που 13 επεισόδια δεν φτουράνε...)



Αναφέρεστε στο Αμερικάνικο ρημέικ ή στο δανέζικο πρωτότυπο, που ήδη μετράει δύο σειρές;

Ρωτάω γιατί είδα πρώτα το αμερικάνικο και μου άρεσε και μετά είδα το δανέζικο και μου άρεσε πιο πολύ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί, τι έχει κάνει; Στις φωτό δεν πρόσεξα κάποια διαφορά. Πριν απ' το 2000 έκανε κάποια επέμβαση;



Αν κρίνω από το πόσος αυτοσαρκασμός πέφτει σε αυτή τη σειρά, η δήλωσή της (ως Γκλόριας) σε ένα από τα επεισόδια του πρώτου κύκλου "Come on, my dear! Do you know how much work it takes to look like this?", ενώ ταυτόχρονα κάνει τάχα πως ανασηκώνει τα στήθη της με τα χέρια της, λέει πολλά, δεν λέει;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2012)

Μα, η «πολλή δουλειά» για να φαίνεται μια γυναίκα εκθαμβωτική περιλαμβάνει και τη διατροφή και την άσκηση και πολλά άλλα τέτοια επώδυνα, δυσάρεστα, περιοριστικά κι επίπονα. Οι πλαστικές υπάρχουν ακριβώς _και _για αυτόν τον λόγο (μεταξύ των άλλων, των προφανών): Επειδή θέλει πάρα μα πάρα πολλή δουλειά να διατηρείται κάποια έτσι, οπότε λειτουργούν και για να κόβουν δρόμο ορισμένες που δεν αντέχουν την ορθόδοξη ατραπό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2012)

Η άσκηση και η καλή διατροφή που αναφέρεις Ζαζ, σε συνδυασμό με το τι κληρονόμησες από τους γονείς σου, θα σε διατηρήσουν σε καλή κατάσταση για την ηλικία σου, αλλά δεν σταματάνε το χρόνο, αλλιώς θα είχαμε βρει τη λύση για το γήρας. Ο πλαστικός (και τα συναφή) δεν είναι γρήγορη λύση σε αυτό που αμέλησες να κάνεις από μόνος σου, είναι κανονικότατη παρέμβαση σε κάτι που δεν φτιάχνεται αλλιώς. 

Παλιότερα οι σταρ του Χόλιγουντ γέρναγαν όπως όλος ο κόσμος, αλλά και τότε είχαν καλή διατροφή και άσκηση και όλο το μακιγιάζ και το χτένισμα και το φωτισμό της ζωής τους. Εκτός αν η Γκρέης Κέλλυ στα 50 που πέθανε έδειχνε 50 γιατί έπαψε να κάνει γυμναστική και να έχει καλή διατροφή. Και μια που την αναφέραμε, εδώ είναι 25 ετών. 



κι εδώ το 1978, λίγο ατημέλητη, ίσως. Δεν έπαψε να είναι ωραία γυναίκα επειδή μεγάλωσε, αλλά δεν έπαψε και να μεγαλώνει.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2012)

Δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάνει πλαστική, πάντως. Επίσης, επειδή πρόσφατα είχα μια σύντομη γνωριμία με τον κόσμο του μακιγιάζ :inno:, κατάλαβα ότι μία καλή αισθητικός για περιποίηση δέρματος και μια καλή μακιγιέζ, που χρησιμοποιεί ειδικά προϊόντα, μπορούν να σε κάνουν αγνώριστη (και αγνώριστο φυσικά, κάτι ξέρει ο Κουλούρης ).

Θέλω να πω, μόνο και μόνο για βάση στο επαγγελματικό μακιγιάζ, χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον 3 προϊόντα και πάνω: υδατική, βάση που γεμίζει τις ατέλειες όπως ρυτίδες, σημάδια κτλ, σταθεροποιητική βάση για να μείνει το μεϊκάπ στη θέση του. Μετά, ακολουθεί μέικαπ, που παλιά λεγόταν φοντετέν, (foundation), συχνά σε περισσότερες από 3 αποχρώσεις για να φαίνεται φυσικό. Επίσης, έχουμε: ενυδατική και κονσίλερ κάτω από τα μάτια, και σταθεροποιητική βάση στο καπάκι των ματιών. Μην ξεχάσουμε και την πούδρα για να φαίνεται το αποτέλεσμα καλύτερο. Μέχρι τώρα, τουλάχιστον 8 προϊόντα (βάλε και μερικά ακόμα αν χρησιμοποιήσεις πάνω από 2 αποχρώσεις μέικαπ) *μόνο για να φαίνεται ωραίο το δέρμα*. Ακολουθούν σκιές (με καλά πινέλα, μπορείς μέχρι και να κάνεις το σχήμα των ματιών να φαίνεται διαφορετικό), ρουζ, κραγιόν. Βάλε καμιά 15ριά με 20ριά προϊόντα μακιγιάζ *μόνο για το πρόσωπο*. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, μια γυναίκα που είναι όμορφη, μπορεί να γίνει εξωπραγματική

Σε όλα αυτά, προσθέτουμε γυμναστική, που κάνει και καλό στο δέρμα, διατροφή με φρούτα και λαχανικά, καλό βραδυνό ύπνο, και έχουμε μια γυναίκα που φαίνεται να μην γερνάει. Μπορεί το πρωί που ξυπνάει να μην είναι έτσι όπως βγαίνει στην τηλεόραση, νομίζω όμως πως δε θα 'ναι και άσχημη - ιδίως η συγκεκριμένη. Άσε που δεν είναι δα και τόσο μεγάλη, μόλις 40 χρονών.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> [...]Βάλε καμιά 15ριά με 20ριά προϊόντα μακιγιάζ *μόνο για το πρόσωπο*. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, μια γυναίκα που είναι όμορφη, μπορεί να γίνει εξωπραγματική.
> [...]



Και πλασματική, ονείρου πλάσμα (και του μακιγιέρ· και οι μέτοχοι των εταιρειών καλλυντικών ζουν ονειρεμένα).
Handsome is as _handsome_ does, not gruesome. Αλλά δεν κάνει να λέω τέτοια πράγματα σε νήμα με τίτλο "I want to believe". 
Οπότε, μπρος στα κάλλη τι είν' ο πόνος (beauty knows no pain; no pain, no gain, again and again, to feign).

Μονώσεις, ασβεστοκονιάματα, επιχρίσματα "Το μποτέ" (των μποτών).


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Πάντως, αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε για θαύμα της φύσης και της επιστήμης (και της γυμναστικής και της καλοζωίας κ.λπ.), ας δούμε και την Τζέιν Φόντα, επίσης στις Χρυσές Σφαίρες. 74 ετών. Δεν ξέρω τι έχει κάνει το μακιγιάζ και τι οι πλαστικές, αλλά την κίνηση του σώματος δεν τη φτιάχνει κανένα μακιγιάζ. Ζουρλάθηκαν από κάτω.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 19, 2012)

Εγώ αναφέρομαι στο αμερικάνικο, αλλά μια φίλη είδε το δανέζικο πρώτα και ξετρελάθηκα και μου το πρότεινε, αλλά δεν το βρήκα να το κατεβ... εεε... να το αγοράσω εννοούσα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε για θαύμα της φύσης και της επιστήμης (και της γυμναστικής και της καλοζωίας κ.λπ.), ας δούμε και την Τζέιν Φόντα, επίσης στις Χρυσές Σφαίρες. 74 ετών. Δεν ξέρω τι έχει κάνει το μακιγιάζ και τι οι πλαστικές, αλλά την κίνηση του σώματος δεν τη φτιάχνει κανένα μακιγιάζ. Ζουρλάθηκαν από κάτω.


Ναι, φοβερή κίνηση. Και ολοκαίνουργιο τσίτωμα στο πρόσωπο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2012)

Η Τζέην Φόντα από μικρή έκανε μπαλέτο και φαίνεται. Θυμάμαι την εποχή του αερόμπικ ένα από τα προβλήματα που είχαν επισημάνει οι γιατροί ήταν ότι χωρίς τα 35 χρόνια μπαλέτο της Φόντα υπήρχε κίνδυνος οι ασκήσεις να σου δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα. Το τσίτωμα όντως είναι καινούργιο, όπως επεσήμανε η Άλεξ. Και ο Τομ Κρουζ τσιτώθηκε πρόσφατα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί το κάνουν, ειδικά στην ηλικία της Φόντα, που δεν το κάνει για να βρίσκει ρόλους ενζενί. Τη μεγάλη θα παίζει ούτως ή άλλως. 

Όσο για αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα, πάντα έτσι δεν ήταν το επαγγελματικό μακιγιάζ; Βέβαια έχει κάποιο δίκιο. Πέρσι είχα να πάω κάπου και πήγα και με βάψανε επαγγελματίες και στις φωτογραφίες δείχνω α. σα να έχω βαφτεί ελάχιστα και β. γύρω στα 28- 30. Προσοχή: όχι όπως όταν _ήμουνα_ 28-30. Δείχνω σαν κάποια 28-30 που μου μοιάζει. Γι'αυτό λέω ότι δεν γίνεται να μην αλλάξεις με το χρόνο, ακόμα κι αν φαίνεσαι νέος. Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό ήταν μόνο στις φωτογραφίες. Στην πραγματικότητα έδειχνα γύρω στα 150 γιατί ο σοβάς είχε ραγίσματα και δεν είχα ιδέα πως τα διορθώνουνε χωρίς να χαλάσουν το έργο τέχνης. 
Α, και κάτι για τις κυρίες (και τους κυρίους που έχουν τέτοια ενδιαφέροντα), μου έλεγε η μακιγιέζ, που δούλευε παλιά με την Τζόαν Κόλινς, ότι η Κόλινς έβαζε ασπράδι αυγού για βάση κάτω από το μακιγιάζ για να τσιτώσει το δέρμα. Ε, τώρα αυτά τα πουλάνε σε πιο καλή μορφή, αλλά δεν κάνει και τόσο μεγάλα θαύματα. Δηλαδή δεν σε σώζει από κάποια χαρακτηριστικά της μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, όπως π.χ. τη χαλάρωση κάτω από το σαγόνι. Βεβαίως η Μαρλεν Ντήτριχ είχε λύση και για αυτό, λέει έπιανε το δέρμα της με σελοτέιπ και φόραγε από πάνω περούκα. mg:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οι πλαστικές υπάρχουν ακριβώς *και *για αυτόν τον λόγο *(μεταξύ των άλλων, των προφανών)*: Επειδή θέλει πάρα μα πάρα πολλή δουλειά να διατηρείται κάποια έτσι, οπότε λειτουργούν και για να κόβουν δρόμο ορισμένες που δεν αντέχουν την ορθόδοξη ατραπό.





SBE said:


> Ο πλαστικός (και τα συναφή) δεν είναι γρήγορη λύση σε αυτό που αμέλησες να κάνεις από μόνος σου, είναι κανονικότατη παρέμβαση σε κάτι που δεν φτιάχνεται αλλιώς.



Σαν να το 'ξερα ότι θα ξέφευγε απ' την προσοχή το «και» που έβαλα στο σχόλιό μου με πλάγια γράμματα, πρόσθεσα και την εντός παρενθέσεων επεξήγηση. Όμως, όχι: Και πάλι κάποιος κατάφερε να το διαβάσει απόλυτα και, φυσικά, να το αποκωδικοποιήσει λάθος... 

Οι πλαστικές γίνονται για διάφορους λόγους, απ' τους οποίους ανέδειξα έναν (όχι τον βασικότερο, και το επεσήμανα αυτό) ο οποίος απλώς με βοηθούσε να δείξω ότι το να μένει κάποιος σε άριστη φυσική κατάσταση απαιτεί πάρα πολύ κόπο — κόπο στον οποίον ορισμένοι δεν έχουν καμία διάθεση να μπουν. Και είναι λογικό όσοι μπαίνουν τελικά σ' συτήν την επίπονη διαδικασία να λένε «Do you know how much work it takes to look like this?» — επειδή πράγματι θέλει πάρα πολλή δουλειά.

Στον πλαστικό πάντως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι οι γυναίκες δεν καταφεύγουν κυρίως επειδή γεράσανε, αλλά κατά βάση για να αλλάξουν κάτι στην εμφάνισή τους. Κι έτσι, νεότατες κοπέλες «βάζουν βυζί» και φουσκώνουν τα χείλη τους — χωρίς να αποκαθιστούν καμία επίδραση κανενός χρόνου πάνω τους, αλλ' απλώς για enhancement.

Επίσης, κάποιες πηγαίνουν για να κόψουν, όπως προανέφερα, δρόμο από την ορθόδοξη ατραπό — αρκεί να μετρήσουμε πόσες λιποαναρροφήσεις γίνονται καθημερινά, όπου πάλι δεν είναι θέμα γήρατος το αίτιο της επέμβασης αλλ' απλώς η εύκολη και άμεση λύση. (Κάτι ανάλογο κάνουν και οι άντρες στο γυμναστήριο: Φουλ στις πρωτεΐνες για να αντισταθμίσουν την ανάγκη για σωστή διατροφή την οποία δεν έχουν τον χρόνο ή τη διάθεση να κάνουν, φουλ σε συμπληρώματα τύπου CLA κττ για να καεί γρήγορα το λίπος, φουλ σε άλλα όχι και τόσο αθώα πράγματα για την ταχεία αύξηση της μυϊκής μάζας κ.ο.κ. Το fasttrack είναι παντού στην ημερήσια διάταξη σήμερα...)

Όταν μπεις στη διαδικασία των πλαστικών (και, κατά κανόνα, μια γυναίκα δεν μπαίνει στα εξήντα της αλλά πολύ πολύ νωρίτερα) σου αποκαλύπτεται ένας θαυμαστός νέος κόσμος: Η εμφάνισή σου είναι πλέον στην αποκλειστική δική σου ευχέρεια (σε συνδυασμό με την οικονομική δυνατότητα να χρηματοδοτείς τις σχετικές επεμβάσεις). Επομένως, αρχίζεις έναν κύκλο από ατέρμονα makeover — όμως ταυτόχρονα συνειδητοποιείς και την καινούργια δύναμη που μόλις απέκτησες: Μπορείς όχι μόνο να αλλάξεις κάτι που δεν σου άρεζε μέχρι τότε, αλλά και να είσαι ήσυχη πως ό,τι και να φέρει ως συνέπεια το στιλ της ζωής σου εσύ έχεις έναν τρόπο να το διορθώσεις. Επομένως χαλαρώνεις σε σχέση με το πόσο προσηλωμένη θα ήσουν σ' ένα υγιέστερο τρόπο ζωής, καθότι γνωρίζεις πια πως θα περάσεις πάλι απ' τον πλαστικό και θα συμμαζέψει ό,τι προκύψει στο μεταξύ. Νιώθεις όπως όταν πρωτόμαθες για το κονσίλερ — κι είχες πλέον την πολυτέλεια να μην κοιμάσαι χορταστικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 20, 2012)

Βρείτε και δείτε τις σειρές γιατί τώρα με το Σ.Ω.Π.Α. και το Φ.Ι.Μ.Ω.Μ.Α. θα περιμένουμε να τις δείξουν τα κανάλια κουτσουρεμένες στις 3 τη νύχτα ή θα δίνουμε 60 ευρώ για να τις προβάλλει η ΝΟΒΑ ένα εξάμηνο μετά... 

Και η μεταφόρτωση είναι το λιγότερο σε αυτό που πάει να γίνει...


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο Αζιμούθιε, αλλά τι να πρωτοδεί κανείς. 
Εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με το σπορ του κατεβάσματος σειρών κλπ, για τα δανέζικα φρόντισε το Μπιμπισί πριν απο μας για μας, τα είδα στην τηλεόραση κανονικά. Δυστυχώς, όπως διαπιστώνω αυτή την περίοδο έχει πέσει περονόσπορος στην τηλεόραση εδώ. Κοιτάζω το πρόγραμμα της εβδομάδας κι είναι λες και είμαι Ελλάδα. Από τις οχτώ μέχρι τις δώδεκα δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα πρόγραμμα με ηθοποιούς, εκτός από κάτι ταινίες χιλιοπαιγμένες. Όλο ρηάλιτι, διαγωνισμοί και αμφίβολης ποιότητας "ενημερωτικά" του τύπου "ήμουν το μωρό με τα πέντε κεφάλια και τα είκοσι πόδια". Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν τελικά δίκιο αυτοί που λένε ότι ο κόσμος δεν θέλει πλέον μυθοπλασία, θέλουν "αληθινά" προγράμματα. Δεν το πιστεύω γιατί τότε θα ήταν και το σινεμά στο μαύρο του το χάλι, και τα θέατρα κλπ. Απλώς είναι φτηνότερα τα προγράμματα χωρίς ηθοποιούς. Κι επειδή αυτή την εποχή ψάχνω για τηλεόραση και οι πάντες με έχουν φλομώσει στο πάρε τρισδιάστατη, η απορία μου είναι: να βλέπω τι στην τρισδιάστατη; Ερασιτέχνες χορευτές, ερασιτέχνες τραγουδιστές, ερασιτέχνες παγοδρόμους, ερασιτέχνες μαγείρους, ερασιτέχνες ηθοποιούς (των ρηάλιτι με σενάριο); Πότε θα δω τους επαγγελματίες;


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2012)

Ζαζ, δε νομίζω ότι παρεξήγησα. Με το να ορίζεις την "σκληρή δουλειά" σαν σωστή διατροφή και γυμναστική, είναι σα να λες ότι αυτά μπορούν να σταματήσουν το χρόνο κι εκεί είναι η διαφωνία μου, γιατί τίποτα δε σταματάει το χρόνο, ακόμα κι αν δε φαίνεται απο το πρόσωπό μας η ηλικία μας. Επιπλέον, δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη το ότι οι πλαστικές θέλουν κάθε λίγα χρόνια συντήρηση, κι αυτό εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ σκληρή δουλειά και επικίνδυνη.

Οι άνθρωποι του θεάματος είναι στο χώρο αυτό γιατί είναι ή ταλαντούχοι ή εμφανίσιμοι ή και τα δύο. Αφήνοντας το ταλέντο στην άκρη, η εμφάνιση είναι πρωτίστως ζήτημα της φύσης. Η Σοφία που έγινε αφορμή της συζήτησης έχει στη σελίδα της παιδικές και εφηβικές φωτογραφίες της απ'όπου μπορούμε να δούμε ότι ήταν ένα παιδί με καλή σωματική διάπλαση για την ηλικία του, ίσως λίγο αδύνατο, που σημαίνει ότι και μεγαλώνοντας θα είναι το ίδιο, και με τα χαρακτηριστικά προσώπου που έχει και τώρα. Δε νομίζω ότι είχε ποτέ ανάγκη για λιποαναρρόφηση, το πολύ να είχε ανάγκη απο κανένα καλσόν με κορσέ κάτω απο κανένα εφαρμοστό φόρεμα, για να πέφτει το φόρεμα καλύτερα. 

Κάποιες βελτιώσεις τις υφιστάνται όλοι, άντρες και γυναίκες, από μικρή ηλικία χωρίς να έχουν καλλιτεχνικές φιλοδοξίες π.χ. τα σιδεράκια στα δόντια. Αυτό που περιγράφεις όμως δεν είναι ο μέσος άνθρωπος του θεάματος αλλά η μέση ανασφαλής γυναίκα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2012)

Μα, βρε SBE, εγώ στο #175 μίλησα γενικά για τις πλαστικές κι όχι αποκλειστικά για τον κόσμο του θεάματος. Ναι, τη μέση πελάτισσα των πλαστικών χειρουργών περιέγραφα, όπως παραδέχεσαι κι εσύ στο τέλος (κι απορώ που δεν το κατάλαβες).

Ούτε είπα ότι μπορείς να σταματήσεις τον χρόνο (το «εκθαμβωτική γυναίκα» δεν είναι συνώνυμο του «αιώνια παιδίσκη»).

Το ότι εγώ ορίζω ότι η σωστή διατροφή κι η γυμναστική αποτελούν σκληρή δουλειά (δεν είπα το αντίστροφο, που όμως έρχεσαι εσύ και βάζεις στο στόμα μου) δεν αποτελεί και ισχυρισμό ότι έτσι σταματάει ο χρόνος — το οποίο εσύ πάλι με βάζεις να το ισχυρίζομαι μέσω ενός «είναι-σα-να-λες» άλματος.

Τη δε λιποαναρρόφηση στην ανέφερα για να σου δείξω ότι οι κοσμητικές επεμβάσεις δεν γίνονται αποκλειστικά για να αναχαιτιστούν οι συνέπειες του περάσματος του χρόνου, όχι για τη συγκεκριμένη ηθοποιό.

Ειλικρινά θ' αρχίσω να πιστεύω ότι συμμετέχεις σε κάποιον διαγωνισμό για το μεγαλύτερο πνεύμα αντιλογίας. Ή ότι μου κάνεις πλάκα και κάπου πίσω μου είναι κρυμμένη η Κάντιτ Κάμερα. Δεν μπορεί να είσαι ένας τόσο συγκροτημένος άνθρωπος και να μην μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε (όχι να συμφωνήσουμε — να συνεννοηθούμε, να μιλήσουμε για το ίδιο πράγμα) σε τόσο απλά πράγματα...


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Προφανώς είμαι η Κάντιντ Κάμερα, αφού είμαστε στο νήμα των σήριαλ. 

Άσε που μπορεί να μη μου φαίνεται, αλλά τι να σου κάνει 80 χρονών άνθρωπος... Το μυαλό φυραίνει με σταθερό ρυθμό.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 20, 2012)

SBE, στην Ελλάδα να δεις τι γίνεται! Δεν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα στα κανάλια απλώς. Κι εμείς τους ερασιτέχνες μπλα μπλα που είπες βλέπουμε, αλλά με έναν τρόπο άναρχο και καθαρά ελληνικό. Παραγωγές δεν γίνονται, οι σειρές είναι για τα μπάζα ή το μόνο τους ενδιαφέρον είναι να βρεις αν είναι φτυστές ή όχι με κάποια αμερικανική (βλ. Με λένε Βαγγέλη). Δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά παλιά κάτι υπήρχε. Τώρα επικρατεί ΔΝΤ παντού... 

Δες και το Lie to Me και το TREME. To ένα θα σε κάνει να παρατηρείς τους γύρω σου πιο προσεκτικά για να δεις αν λένε ψέματα και το δεύτερο έχει καλή μουσική και δείχνει Νέα Ορλεάνη. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2012)

Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει το επιπρόσθετο ότι οποιαδήποτε ενδιαφέρουσα σειρά ή ταινία παίζεται μεταμεσονύκτια. Δεν ξέρω τι ώρα νομίζουν οι προγραμματιστές των καναλιών ότι βλέπει τηλεόραση ο κόσμος, πιθανώς νομίζουν ότι όλοι ανήκουν στην κατηγορία δημόσιος υπάλληλος που σχολάει στις δύο πάει σπίτι, τρώει και κατά τις τέσσερις πέφτει ξερός και ξυπνάει στις εννιά και μέχρι να μαγειρέψει, να κάνει τις δουλειές του σπιτιού κλπ και μέχρι να καθίσει να δει τηλεόραση έχει πάει μεσάνυχτα. Το αυτό κάνουν και τα παιδάκια του, γιατί αλλιώς πώς εξηγείται να παίζονται παιδικές ταινίες στις δέκα το βράδυ και να υπάρχει κανάλι παιδικό με 24ωρο πρόγραμμα, για τους μικρούς ξενύχτηδες που στις τρεις το πρωί θέλουν τη δόση τους. Και τώρα βεβαίως έχουμε βρει τη φτηνή λύση των ρηάλιτι που δεν τελειώνουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2012)

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν γονείς που βάζουν τα 6χρονα παιδιά τους για απογευματινή σιέστα στις 4 το απόγευμα. Τα ξυπνάνε με χίλια ζόρια στις 8 το βράδυ, επειδή φυσικά τα παιδιά έχουν πέσει σε βαθύ ύπνο, και μετά μένουν ξύπνια μέχρι τη 1 τη νύχτα, και τρέχουν σαν αφηνιασμένα πάνω από το κεφάλι μου.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 21, 2012)

Στις 4 η ώρα γυρνάνε τα 6χρονα παιδιά τους από το ολοήμερο και θέλουν λίγο να ξεκουραστούν, αν δεν έχουν 15 δραστηριότητες να κάνουν. Κακό που τα ξυπνάνε στις 8, όχι κακό που τα βάζουν στις 4, αφού δεν μπορούν αλλιώς και δουλεύουν και οι ίδιοι και τα παιδιά είναι στο σχολείο ακόμα. 

Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις, Άλεξ, απλώς θεώρησα σωστό να το αναφέρω για να μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα και να αφορίζουμε αυτούς τους γονείς που σίγουρα ό,τι μπορούν κάνουν τηρουμένων των αναλογιών και δεδομένων των συνθηκών, όπως έκανες κι εσύ για το δικό σου παιδί κι εγώ για τα δικά μου και όλοι εδώ μέσα για τα δικά τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2012)

Δεν ισοπεδώνω τίποτα, ούτε αφορίζω κανέναν. Ούτε θα είχα καμία διάθεση να ασχοληθώ με το πώς μεγαλώνει ο καθένας τα παιδιά του: απλώς περιγράφω το φαινόμενο ένα εξάχρονο και ένα τετράχρονο παιδί να παίζουν κυνηγητό μέσα στο σπίτι μετά τα μεσάνυχτα ενοχλώντας αυτούς που μένουν δίπλα, από πάνω και από κάτω.

Η λογική λέει ότι ένα 6χρονο παιδί πρέπει στις 9 η ώρα να πέφτει στο κρεβάτι του, εφόσον πρέπει να ξυπνήσει στις 7 για να πάει σχολείο. Αλλιώς, δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος: Ο απογευματινός ύπνος δημιουργεί βραδινή αϋπνία, το παιδί κοιμάται μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, άρα στις 7 το πρωί ξυπνάει με ελλιπή ύπνο, άρα γίνεται απαραίτητος ο απογευματινός ύπνος, και πάμε πάλι από την αρχή. Όταν το παιδί έχει κοιμηθεί 10 ώρες σερί από τις 9 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 7 το πρωί, δεν έχει ανάγκη από μεσημεριανό ύπνο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2012)

Περαστική μετά τη θάλασσα, εφτά το βραδυ, καλοκαίρι, να αφήσω στα ανήψια μου κάτι μπομπονιέρες, λέω στη μικρή (προσχολική ηλικία): μη φας τώρα κουφέτα γιατί δε θα φας για βράδυ. Και μου απαντάνε οι γονείς: μπα, στις έντεκα θα φάνε για βράδυ. :blink:

Συζήτηση με φίλη που αντιμετώπιζε κάποιο σοβαρό οικογενειακό πρόβλημα:... και θέλω να το συζητήσω με την αδερφή μου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω στα παιδιά (ανήψια, προσχολικής ηλικίας). Εγώ: γιατί δεν την παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο αργά που θα έχουν κοιμηθεί τα παιδιά; Απάντηση: τα παιδιά κοιμούνται στις δώδεκα, μαζί με τους γονείς. 

Ε, και μετά έχουμε γονείς με περιορισμένο φιλικό κύκλο, συνέχεια κουρασμένους με τα παιδιά τους κλπ κλπ. Δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργο. Και όχι, δεν κρίνω κανένα αλλά στο ΗΒ δε βλεπεις μικρό παιδί έξω μετά τις εφτά το βραδυ και δεν εχω ακούσει ποτέ παιδί να καθεται μεχρι αργά ξύπνιο. Είναι που οι κουτόφραγκοι δεν τα αγαπάνε όπως οι Έλληνες.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 21, 2012)

Σωστά τα λες, Άλεξ. Δεν διαφωνώ. Τα δικά μου μετά τις 9:30 κοιμούνται μόνο σε πολύ ειδικές συνθήκες και μόνο το καλοκαίρι. Απλώς κάνω κουβέντα και πιάστηκα από αυτό που είπες, γιατί τελευταία ακούω όλο και περισσότερο να κατηγορούνται οι γονείς που το παιδί είναι ζωηρό,που δεν κοιμάται που δεν εκείνο και που δεν το άλλο και μιλάω πάντα για γονείς που κάθε άλλο παρά αδιάφοροι ή αναίσθητοι είναι και όμως τα ακούνε και από πάνω! 

Και συμφωνώ με την αποπάνω σε αυτά που λέει. Εγώ προσωπικά τρελαίνομαι αν τα παιδιά δεν κοιμηθούν στην ώρα τους γιατί θεωρώ πολύ πολύτιμη τη βραδινή εκείνη ώρα που μπορώ να κάτσω να δω μια σειρά (για να είμαι ον τόπικ) ή να συζητήσω με τη σύζυγο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2012)

Κοίτα, δεν υπάρχει παιδί που δεν έχει ανάγκη από ύπνο. Το παιδί κοιμάται αργά επειδή οι γονείς έχουν χάσει τον έλεγχο του προγράμματος και το βάζουν για ύπνο το μεσημέρι, δημιουργώντας τον φαύλο κύκλο που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω. Δεν μιλάμε εδώ για ζωηρά και μη ζωηρά παιδιά. Μιλάμε για παιδιά που κοιμούνται μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, κι αυτό δεν μπορεί να προκύψει αν δεν κάνει κάτι λάθος ο γονιός.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει το επιπρόσθετο ότι οποιαδήποτε ενδιαφέρουσα σειρά ή ταινία παίζεται μεταμεσονύκτια. Δεν ξέρω τι ώρα νομίζουν οι προγραμματιστές των καναλιών ότι βλέπει τηλεόραση ο κόσμος, πιθανώς νομίζουν ότι όλοι ανήκουν στην κατηγορία δημόσιος υπάλληλος που σχολάει στις δύο πάει σπίτι, τρώει και κατά τις τέσσερις πέφτει ξερός και ξυπνάει στις εννιά και μέχρι να μαγειρέψει, να κάνει τις δουλειές του σπιτιού κλπ και μέχρι να καθίσει να δει τηλεόραση έχει πάει μεσάνυχτα. Το αυτό κάνουν και τα παιδάκια του, γιατί αλλιώς πώς εξηγείται να παίζονται παιδικές ταινίες στις δέκα το βράδυ και να υπάρχει κανάλι παιδικό με 24ωρο πρόγραμμα, για τους μικρούς ξενύχτηδες που στις τρεις το πρωί θέλουν τη δόση τους. Και τώρα βεβαίως έχουμε βρει τη φτηνή λύση των ρηάλιτι που δεν τελειώνουν.


1. Πολλές καλές σειρές και ταινίες προβάλλονται μεταμεσονύκτια επειδή απλώς είναι ξένες και τα μείζονα κανάλια στην prime time βάζουν σειρές ελληνικές (προσφάτως δε και τουρκικές) και (τούτο συνέβαινε συχνότερα παλιά) νωρίτερα το απόγευμα μεταγλωττισμένες (βραζιλιάνικα-μεξικάνικα). Οπότε το νωρίτερο που μπορεί να μπει μια καλή ξένη ταινία είναι στις έντεκα το βράδυ. Το κανάλι θα προτιμήσει να βάλει σε νιοστή επανάληψη την πιο ανεκδιήγητη ελληνική σειρά (π.χ. οτιδήποτε του Ρώμα ή οτιδήποτε με υστερικές κραυγές), παρά κάτι καλό ξένο.
2. Κανείς δεν κάνει προφίλ τού έλληνα εργαζομένου (ούτε και νοιάζεται, εδώ που τα λέμε) για να βγάλει πρόγραμμα — απλώς κοιτάνε τι έγραψαν τα μηχανάκια της AGB, σε συνδυασμό με το τι προγραμματίζει ο ανταγωνισμός για απέναντι.
3. Καλές παιδικές ταινίες μπαίνουν στις δέκα το βράδυ λόγω των περιορισμών που έχει θέσει το ΕΣΡ στις ώρες προβολής των διαφημίσεων που απευθύνονται σε παιδιά. Αν προσέξετε, στην πρώτη ώρα δεν γίνεται καν διάλειμμα για διαφημίσεις, πάει πρωτόγνωρα μονορούφι το πράμα — αλλά μόλις πατήσει έντεκα πέφτει το πρώτο (τεράστιο!) πακέτο, ακολουθούμενο από διαλείμματα στα ελάχιστα διαστήματα που επιτρέπει ο νόμος.
4. Κανάλια με 24ωρο παιδικό πρόγραμμα υπάρχουν παντού, δεν είναι ελληνική πατέντα.
5. Τα ριάλιτι είναι η φτηνή λύση για να γεμίζει το πρόγραμμα και να πιάνεται (αρκετά συχνά) ταυτόχρονα και ψηλή τηλεθέαση. Ακόμη καλύτερα τα real life προγράμματα (με παρουσιαστή σε στούντιο), όπου η παραγωγή είναι φτηνότερη. Ακόμη καλυτερότερα (σικ, ρε!) τα real life προγράμματα (με παρουσιαστή αλλά εκτός στούντιο, αποκλειστικά με εξωτερικά γυρίσματα — και ιδανικά και με μερικές χορηγίες για τα είδη που χρησιμοποιούνται), όπου η παραγωγή είναι ακόμη πιο φτηνότερη (σικ, είπαμε!). Τέλος, ακόμη πιο καλυτερότερα (χεχεχε) τούτο πραγματώνεται με fake real life προγράμματα χωρίς ανάγκη για παρουσιαστή και χωρίς στούντιο: _Οικογενειακές Ιστορίες_. Κομπάρσοι αναπαριστούν μια ιστορία και με μόλις κάνα διχίλιαρο το κανάλι έχει επεισόδιο — που, ακόμη και σε τρίτη επανάληψη, σπάει τα μηχανάκια της AGB!


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Παλιότερα οι σταρ του Χόλιγουντ γέρναγαν όπως όλος ο κόσμος, αλλά και τότε είχαν καλή διατροφή και άσκηση και όλο το μακιγιάζ και το χτένισμα και το φωτισμό της ζωής τους. Εκτός αν η Γκρέης Κέλλυ στα 50 που πέθανε έδειχνε 50 γιατί έπαψε να κάνει γυμναστική και να έχει καλή διατροφή. Και μια που την αναφέραμε, εδώ είναι 25 ετών [...] κι εδώ το 1978, λίγο ατημέλητη, ίσως. Δεν έπαψε να είναι ωραία γυναίκα επειδή μεγάλωσε, αλλά δεν έπαψε και να μεγαλώνει.



Με καθυστέρηση, αλλά μόλις τώρα έπεσα τυχαία πάνω σ' αυτό:

*ABOUT FACE: THE SUPERMODELS, THEN AND NOW.
*
Portrait photographer Timothy Greenfield-Sanders’s lush new film is an intimate view of the women whose images have defined our sense of beauty over the past five decades. An uncensored look at many of the biggest names in modeling, _About Face: The Supermodels, Then and Now._ reveals the stories behind the magazine covers displaying these multicultural pioneers. Each woman is candidly interviewed in the studio and shares her experiences, ideas on longevity, and philosophy of life in the fashion industry. Elegant archival footage and interviews with designer Calvin Klein and agency head Eileen Ford round out this absorbing chronicle.

_About Face: The Supermodels, Then and Now._ is a step back in time to a glamorous, yet complicated, era when drugs were rampant and women were routinely harassed and mistreated. The divergent attitudes among the women about everything from the business of modeling, to aging and plastic surgery, are fascinating and priceless. This insightful documentary celebrates the raw intelligence and staying power of these timeless icons. 

Timothy Greenfield‐Sanders is a photographer and filmmaker. His films include _Lou Reed: Rock and Roll Heart,_ for which he won a Grammy Award; _Thinking XXX; The Black List: Volume One, Two, and Three; The Latino List;_ and _About Face. _His portraiture is displayed in museums around the world, including the Museum of Modern Art, the National Portrait Gallery, and the Museum of Fine Arts, Houston.




Πρώτη προβολή αύριο στο Φεστιβάλ του Σάντανς, στο Παρκ Σίτι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2012)

Γνωστά τα περί κόστους, αλλά τα περί ξενόγλωσσων δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Είναι δυνατό το κοινό να θέλει να δει σε νιοστή επανάληψη το χειρότερο ελληνικό σήριαλ κι όχι ένα καλό αμερικάνικο, π.χ. Και μιλάμε για καλό αμερικάνικο, όχι για την χιλιοστή επανάληψη της νταντάς. Δε λέω καν για τα καλά άλλων χωρών, αναφέρομαι στον κοινό παρανομαστή. Ήταν πάντα τόσο ξενοφοβικοί οι θεατές; Ή μήπως παρακολουθούν οτιδήποτε παίζεται την ώρα που θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν τηλεόραση, γιατί δεν αντέχουν να κλείσουν την τηλεόραση; 
Το _Αυτός, Αυτή και τα Μυστήρια_ το βλέπαμε στις οχτώ το βράδυ. Το _Φέιμ_ και τα _Μάπετς_ Κυριακή βράδυ εφτάμιση ή οχτώ. Όλη την κλασσική λογοτεχνία του μπιμπισί ομοίως, οχτώ με εννιά, πράιμ τάιμ. Εκτός από τα ακατάλληλα τύπου _Επιστροφή στο Μπράιντσχεντ_ που παιζόταν μετά τις δέκα. Κι η Δυναστεία στις δέκα το βράδυ παιζόταν, μη βλέπουν τα μικρά τα ταγιέρ της Τζόαν Κόλλινς και πάθουν μόνιμο ενδυματολογικό σοκ. Κι οι ταινίες άρχιζαν στις δέκα, να μπορεί να τις δει κανένας άνθρωπος. 

ΟΚ, και τώρα που φανέρωσα την ηλικία μου...

ΥΓ Επειδή εγώ έφυγα νωρίς από τον ελληνικό προγραμματισμό σειρών, και ο προγραμματισμός εδώ γίνεται παραδοσιακά, ίσως γι' αυτό μου φαίνονται περίεργα όλα αυτά. 
ΥΓ2 Τον Μέρλιν παρατήρησα ότι τον δείχνει ο Αντέννα την ίδια ώρα που τον δείχνει και το Μπιμπισί, νωρίς το απόγευμα. Μήπως σε κάποιες σειρές υπάρχει όρος στο τι ώρα παίζονται; Ή μήπως διεθνώς το εφηβικό κοινό βλέπει την ίδια ώρα τηλεόραση, ενώ το παιδικό κοινό διαφέρει από χώρα σε χώρα;
ΥΓ3 Βεβαίως πλέον βλέπεις ό,τι ώρα θέλεις οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα, οπότε δεν θα είναι ζήτημα ο προγραμματισμός στο μέλλον. Αρκεί να ξέρεις πως χρησιμοποιείται το τηλεκοντρόλ σου.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γνωστά τα περί κόστους, αλλά τα περί ξενόγλωσσων δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Είναι δυνατό το κοινό να θέλει να δει σε νιοστή επανάληψη το χειρότερο ελληνικό σήριαλ κι όχι ένα καλό αμερικάνικο, π.χ. Και μιλάμε για καλό αμερικάνικο, όχι για την χιλιοστή επανάληψη της νταντάς.


Αυτή ήταν κι εμένα ανέκαθεν η μεγάλη απορία μου οπότε, μόλις μπήκα σε κανάλι και μπόρεσα να ρωτήσω κάποιους που ήξεραν εκ των έσω, ρώτησα για να μάθω. Εκείνη την ώρα, λοιπόν, υπάρχει πολύ κοινό που συστηματικά προτιμά να ακούει κάτι στα ελληνικά παρά να διαβάζει υπότιτλους· που θέλει κάτι που να μπορεί να το παρακολουθήσει εν μέρει μόνο ακουστικά και να μην είναι αναγκασμένο να βρίσκεται για όλη τη διάρκειά του καθισμένο μπροστά στην οθόνη. Το ότι δεν παρακολουθούν απλώς ό,τι παίζεται, αλλά επιλέγουν από το τι παίζεται, εμφαίνεται στις μετρήσεις της τηλεθέασης. Το ότι π.χ. τα του Ρώμα εξακολουθεί να τα βλέπει κόσμος στη μυριοστή επανάληψή τους, το θεωρώ θαύμα μεγαλύτερο κι απ' τον πολλαπλασιασμό των άρτων και των ιχθύων...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2012)

Α, και κάτι σχετικά με τα ποιοτικά κριτήρια του τηλεθεάμονος κοινού: Γνώρισα κάποια στιγμή ένα άτομο που εργαζόταν τεχνικός στον Σεφερλή και, πάνω στην κουβέντα, μου λέει πόσο τρελό κόσμο μάζευε καθημερινά ο Μάρκος στο Δελφινάριο. Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω στ' αφτιά μου, το θεωρούσα αδιανόητο. Αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι κι ο πρώην συγκάτοικός μου τρελαινόταν με τις βιντεοπαραγωγές των ογδόνταζ, με τον Ψάλτη κττ. Κι οι γονείς μου έκαναν σαν τρελοί για τα _Εγκλήματα _και θεωρούν σπουδαίες ψυχαγωγικές εκπομπές τα τηλετσιμπούσια. Ε, κάπου εκεί συνειδητοποίησα πως μάλλον αποτελώ τηλεμειονότητα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλοί φίλοι του θεάματος με απαιτητικά γούστα ως προς το τι βλέπουν και πότε, προτιμούν πλέον να έχουν αυτά τα εδέσματά τους α λα καρτ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Αυτό εννοούσα που έλεγα ότι στο μέλλον δεν θα είναι ζήτημα ο προγραμματισμός. Θα βλέπεις τα προγράμματα την ώρα που θέλεις. Βεβαίως και τότε το ζωντανό θα είναι πιο ελκυστικό, ειδικά άμα πρόκειται για κανένα ρηάλιτι που τηλεφωνάνε οι θεατές κλπ κλπ. 

Σχετικά με τα ποιοτικά κριτήρια του κοινού, εγώ μεγάλωσα σε σπίτι που ακουγόταν συχνά η φράση "μα είναι ηθοποιοί αυτοί; Και υπάρχουν #$%&*@} που πληρώνουν και πάνε και τους βλέπουν στο θέατρο!", και συνήθως αυτή η φράση αναφερόταν σε όλους τους Έλληνες ηθοποιούς που εμφανίζονταν στην τηλεόραση εκτός από αυτούς του παλιού σινεμά (αν και δεν τη γλύτωνε η Βουγιουκλάκη, για την οποία το σχόλιο ήταν μονίμως "ωχ, βγήκε η γατούλα, για φέρε το τηλεκοντρόλ να δούμε τι έχει το άλλο"). Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω τόσο αυξημένη ευαισθησία στο παίξιμο των ηθοποιών. Βεβαίως το λίγο που έχω δει από ελληνικές σαπουνόπερες,ε,εντάξει, ακόμα κι εγώ βλέπω ότι δεν είναι παίξιμο αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Πάντως, το μεγάλο πρόβλημα του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου και της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης είναι (α) το σενάριο και (β) η σκηνοθεσία. Ηθοποιούς έχουμε καλούς, αλλά πρέπει και να τους αξιοποιήσουν σωστά. Α ναι, βασικά, _λεφτά_ δεν έχουμε... Η τσαπατσουλιά στο σενάριο και τη σκηνοθεσία εξηγείται και από την έλλειψη χρημάτων.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2012)

Άσε, φίλοι δούλεψαν τεχνικοί σε πάρα πολύ πρόσφατη ελληνική ταινία *με ευρηματικό σενάριο *και σχεδόν όλα τα μεγάλα ελληνικά ονόματα, και λόγω ΤΣΑΠΑΤΣΟΥΛΙΑΣ και λογικής βιντεοπαραγωγής των ογδόνταζ η ταινία βγήκε απίστευτα μούφα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Και όταν λεφτά έχουμε, πάλι από σενάριο και σκηνοθεσία πάσχουμε, γιατί μπαίνουν άλλα στη μέση. Για παράδειγμα αυτό το ανεκδιήγητο το Νησί πέρσι, που με ανάγκασαν να το δω μια φορά, ήθελε ένα γερό ψαλίδι, αλλά πώς να πέσει ψαλίδι όταν κοιτάς τις διαφημίσεις; 

Θυμάμαι πριν καμιά εικοσαετία η ΕΡΤ είχε παραγγείλει 18 επεισόδια μεταφορά ελληνικού μυθιστορήματος και επειδή είχε καλή θεαματικότητα η ΕΡΤ παράγγειλε άλλα έξι επεισόδια. Και αναρωτιόταν ο σχολιαστής πώς γίνεται να φτιάξεις κι άλλα επεισόδια από μυθιστόρημα, από ιστορία που έχει τέλος και που έχεις ήδη αρχίσει να την μεταφέρεις στην οθόνη. Απλά πράματα, βάζουμε μέσα ό,τι κόπηκε στο μοντάζ. Θα κάνει κοιλιά αλλά οι θεατές δεν θα δώσουν σημασία, γιατί θέλουν να μάθουν τι γίνεται μετά. Ομοίως θυμάμαι ότι η μεταφορά των Ακυβέρνητων Πολιτειών, μέσα δεκαετίας '80, συμπαραγωγή ΕΡΤ και καμιά δεκαριά άλλων χωρών, είχε παιχτεί σε 150.000 επεισόδια στην ΕΡΤ και σε έξι στις άλλες χώρες. Θυμάμαι αμυδρά ότι δεν βλεπόταν γιατί ήταν φοβερά αργό και ορισμένοι ηθοποιοί έπαιζαν τελείως αφύσικα, οπότε το σύνολο θύμιζε Αντονιόνι με μια δόση Αγγελόπουλο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αναφέρεστε στο Αμερικάνικο ρημέικ ή στο δανέζικο πρωτότυπο, που ήδη μετράει δύο σειρές; Ρωτάω γιατί είδα πρώτα το αμερικάνικο και μου άρεσε και μετά είδα το δανέζικο και μου άρεσε πιο πολύ.





azimuthios said:


> Εγώ αναφέρομαι στο αμερικάνικο, αλλά μια φίλη είδε το δανέζικο πρώτα και ξετρελάθηκε και μου το πρότεινε...



Υπάρχει πάντα το ενδεχόμενο να δεις πρώτα την πρώτη αμερικάνικη δεκατριάδα και, αφού καταφέρνει στο τελευταίο λεπτό να σε αφήσει ξεκρέμαστο, να συνεχίσεις με τη δεύτερη δανέζικη δεκατριάδα, γιατί πού να περιμένεις τους Αμερικανούς...


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Το αμερικάνικο δεν είναι απευθείας μεταφορά του δανέζικου. Πρώτα πρώτα είναι πιο πολλά επεισόδια. Η δεύτερη δανέζικη σειρά ξεκινάει με νέα ιστορία από την αρχή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Θες να πεις ότι, αντί να περιμένω τη συνέχεια του αμερικάνικου, με συμφέρει να δω την πρώτη δανέζικη από την αρχή ή από κάποιο σημείο της;


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Δές το δανέζικο από την αρχή. Ή δες το δεύτερο, που είναι ανεξάρτητη ιστορία. Το αμερικάνικο αργεί ακόμα, λέει στη Βίκι Απρίλιο του 2012 το πρώτο επεισόδιο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 23, 2012)

Δεν λέτε και πού μπορούμε να βρούμε το δανέζικο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2012)

Εδώ. Έχει και τις δύο σεζόν του δανέζικου.


----------



## crystal (Jan 30, 2012)

Έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στον Σέρλοκ Χολμς του BBC. Έξι επεισόδια όλα κι όλα, τρία το 2010 κι άλλα τόσα το 2012, με τις ιστορίες να εκτυλίσσονται στο σύγχρονο Λονδίνο. Βέβαια ο συνδυασμός Ρόμπερτ Ντάουνι Τζούνιορ - Τζουντ Λο - Γκάι Ρίτσι είναι αξεπέραστος, αλλά όταν χρησιμοποιείς εδώ και χρόνια τον Σέρλοκ Χολμς ως αγχολυτικό, ό,τι βρίσκεις καλό είναι.

Στην αναμονή το Downton Abbey. Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια. Οψόμεθα...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2012)

Πράγματι, εθιστικό :) Μη φοβού, Κρουστάλλω, θα βγει και σίζον θρι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2012)

crystal said:


> Στην αναμονή το Downton Abbey. Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια. Οψόμεθα...


Κράτα μικρό καλάθι. 
Έχει τεραστια επιτυχία εδώ και στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά εγώ έχω δει με το ζόρι δυο επεισόδια, ένα πέρσι κατά λάθος κι ένα φέτος επίτηδες για να δω γιατί αρέσει. Μου φάνηκε χιλιοειπωμένη υπόθεση, σενάριο επιπέδου λάιτ σαπουνόπερας με πολλή ποιητική άδεια σε μερικά σημεία. Σκέφτηκα ότι μάλλον φταίω εγώ, αλλά τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι δεν το βλέπει κανένας γνωστός μου, άρα έχω δίκιο. Το κακό είναι ότι δυστυχώς δεν έχουν μείνει πολλά σήριαλ στην τηλεόραση (βλ. άνω).


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Big Bang Theory
Αφού το ζήτησε ο Νίκελ, το βάζω εδώ:
Το πρώτο επεισόδιο δε λέει και πολλά, όπως όλα τα πιλοτικά άλλωστε, είναι απλώς εισαγωγή, αν και λέγεται το ανεπανάληπτο 
Λεονάρδος (αναφερόμενος στη νέα γειτόνισσα): Our babies will be smart and beautiful. 
Σέλδων: ... not to mention, imaginary.

Όμως όσο προχωράει η πρώτη σαιζόν, και ειδικά στη δεύτερη, το σήριαλ απογειώνεται. Εκεί γύρω στο επεισόδιο 11 της πρώτης σαιζόν (το κοίταξα στη Βίκι, δεν είμαι τόσο φανατικιά). Αν και το καλύτερο επεισόδιο είναι το 13, ο διαγωνισμός φυσικής. Γέλασα μέχρι δακρύων την πρώτη φορά που το είδα. Νίκελ, δές το και μετά ξανασυζητάμε τη γνώμη σου για το σήριαλ. Δες επίσης το 58, το 83, το 86 και φυσικά το 111 που είναι το τελευταίο μέχρι στιγμής. 

Αξέχαστα είναι όλα τα επεισόδια που εμφανίζονται οι γονείς των πρωταγωνιστών. Επίσης μεταφέρεται πάρα πολύ καλά το κλίμα του πανεπιστημίου με τις πολύπλοκες σχέσεις μεταξύ πανεπιστημιακών. 
Γενικά, είναι σήριαλ που το παρακολουθούμε, δεν το βάζουμε να παίζει στο βάθος. Είκοσι λεπτά προσοχής είναι άλλωστε. Μπορεί να μην φτάνει τα πολυεπίπεδα σκέψης των σεναρίων του Frasier π.χ. (η αγαπημένη μου κωμωδία για πολλά χρόνια), αλλά είναι έξυπνο.

Λίγο αρχίζει να χαλάει κατά τη γνώμη μου με την εμφάνιση της Έιμης, όχι τόσο στην αρχή που τη βλέπουμε περιστασιακά, αλλά τελευταία που έχει γίνει μόνιμη σε όλα τα επεισόδια. 

Α, και από τους περιστασιακούς χαρακτήρες μου αρέσει ο Κρίπκι. Ο Κρίπκι είναι το παιδί που θα μπορούσε να είναι μια χαρά νέος, είναι αθλητικός, είναι λογικός κλπ. Αλλά τον έχει φάει το πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 31, 2012)

3 επεισόδια με παρακολούθηση και όλη την προσοχή αφιερωμένη σε αυτό μετά από τις εξαιρετικές συστάσεις κουμπάρων που εμπιστεύομαι. 

Στο πρώτο βαρέθηκα, στο δεύτερο σκυλοβαρέθηκα, στο τρίτο πέθανα από ανία. Και δεν ξέρω αν θα δω τέταρτο. 

Είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που έχουν δει πολλές σειρές και ξέρω και πώς εκτυλίσσονται και πότε απογειώνονται. Αλλά υπάρχει και ένας νόμος. Αν στα τρία επεισόδια δεν σε κερδίσει τότε ή δες τη αν δεν έχεις κάτι άλλο ή άφησέ την. 

Πόσες φορές αλήθεια μπορεί να παίξει ότι αυτοί είναι κοινωνικά απροσάρμοστοι και νερντ και πόσες φορές μπορούμε να δούμε το εφηβικό αμερικανικό χιούμορ μέσα σε αυτή τη σειρά; 111; Και πόσες φορές μπορούμε να γελάσουμε με τον Σέλδων και τις παράλογα επιστημονικές εξηγήσεις του; 

Δεν ξέρω. Ρωτάω. Να δώσω άλλη μία ευκαιρία ή να τη σβήσω από τον δίσκο να κάνω χώρο;


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Συνιστώ να τη σβύσεις μη σου πιάνει χώρο. 
Mιλάς με οπαδό του χιούμορ της σειράς, που το ονομάζεις εφηβικό, οπότε δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε. Εγώ εφηβικό χιούμορ θεωρώ το τύπου American Pie 1, 2,3, 4... Αναρωτιέμαι ποιά αμερικάνικη κωμική σειρά αυτοτελών σου αρέσει πάντως, από τις τρέχουσες. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν υπάρχει παράλογη επιστημονική εξήγηση, όλα τα επιστημονικά που αναφέρονται στο σήριαλ είναι αληθινά.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 1, 2012)

Μπράβο, SBE - συμφωνώ απόλυτα! 
Από τις καλύτερες ατάκες της σειράς, η φράση της Λέσλι όταν τσακώνεται με τον Λέναρντ (ενώ τα έχουν) για το ποια θεωρία είναι καλύτερη, η κβαντική βαρύτητα βρόχων ή οι υπερχορδές: "_Tell me, Leonard, how will we raise the children?_" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2012)

Στερεότυπα- ξεστερεότυπα, όλες οι κωμωδίες με τα στερεότυπα δουλεύουν. Αλλά δεν στηρίζονται εκεί μόνο, δηλαδή η υπόθεση κάθε βδομάδα δεν περιστρέφεται γύρω από αυτό που λέει ο Κρίπκι: We're all pathetic and cweepy and can't get girls, that's why we fight wobots :lol:
Ούτε στηρίζεται στις αναφορές σε επιστημονική φαντασία. Γιατί τότε κανένας δεν θα το έβλεπε. Η επιστήμη και η νερντίλα είναι το αλατοπίπερο, οι υποθέσεις σε κάθε επεισόδιο είναι οι κλασσικές κάθε τέτοιας σειράς. Ίσως αυτό να είναι το μειονέκτημά του, ότι ακολουθεί πολύ την πεπατημένη. Από την άλλη, ίσως αυτό να είναι το θετικό μ'αυτό: κάθε βδομάδα βλέπουμε τις ιστορίες που έχουμε δει και ξαναδεί, από την εποχή της Λούσυ, και παρόλα αυτά δεν βαριόμαστε γιατί είναι οι ίδιες ιστορίες με φρέσκες και καλύτερες ατάκες. 
Και ομολογώ ότι με αυτή τη σειρά έχω γελάσει μέχρι δακρύων αρκετές φορές (παράδειγμα στο 13). 
Πέρσι ανακάλυψα ότι η νεολαία βλέπει πολύ το How I Met Your Mother, το οποίο βλέπω ότι έχει πολλές αναφορές σε σινεμά, σε σήριαλ κλπ και αυτό μάλλον το κάνει να δείχνει πιο έξυπνο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το παρακολουθώ συστηματικά. Κάτι άλλα τύπου Gossip Girl, New Girl κλπ πρόσεξα ότι ενθουσιάζουν ιδιαίτερα τις μικρές ηλικίες, αλλά εγώ μάλλον έχω μεγαλώσει για τέτοια, μου φαίνονται χαζομάρες. 
Και γενικά πιστεύω ότι υπήρξε μια άνοδος της ποιότητας της αμερικανικής παραγωγής εκεί γύρω στο 2000 και μετά πλακώσανε όλα τα CSI και τα παρεμφερή και άλλαξε πάλι το τοπίο.


----------



## crystal (Sep 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αξέχαστα είναι όλα τα επεισόδια που εμφανίζονται οι γονείς των πρωταγωνιστών.



The Lord giveth and the Lord bloweth away.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Για μένα η μητέρα του Λέναρντ είναι η πιο απολαυστική (βεβαίως η ηθοποιός είχε πάρει βραβεία για τις εμφανίσεις της). Ειδικά όπως ψυχαναλύει τους πάντες. 
Πάντως η σκηνή που πάντα γελάω όσες φορές και να τη δω είναι εκεί που ο Ρατζ τραγουδάει


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν υπάρχει παράλογη επιστημονική εξήγηση, όλα τα επιστημονικά που αναφέρονται στο σήριαλ είναι αληθινά.



Επεισόδιο 16ο της 1ης σεζόν. Ο Σέλντον μιλάει για την αστρολογία με την αναμενόμενη περιφρόνηση:
— For the record, that psychotic rant was a concise summation of the research of Bertram Forer, who, in 1948, proved conclusively through meticulous experiments that astrology is pseudoscientific hokum.

Για το τεστ, που είναι πασίγνωστο σε όσους δεν τα πάνε καλά με την αστρολογία:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forer_effect

Αργότερα στο ίδιο επεισόδιο (ένας από τους πιο απολαυστικούς διαλόγους, υπάρχει και στο κλιπάκι):

PENNY: Sheldon, I didn't see your present.
SHELDON: That's because I didn't bring one.
PENNY: Why not?
HOWARD: Don't ask.
SHELDON: The entire institution of gift-giving makes no sense.
HOWARD: Too late.
SHELDON: Let's say I go out and I spend $50 on you. It's a laborious activity because I have to imagine what you need, whereas you know what you need. I could simplify things, just give you the $50 directly and then you could give me $50 on my birthday and so on—until one of us dies, leaving the other one old and $50 richer.
And I ask you, is it worth it?
HOWARD: Told you not to ask.
PENNY: Well, Sheldon, you're his friend. Friends give each other presents.
SHELDON: I accept your premise, I reject your conclusion.
HOWARD: Try telling him it's a non-optional social convention.
PENNY: What?
HOWARD: Just do it.
PENNY: It's a non-optional social convention.
SHELDON: Ah, fair enough.
HOWARD: He came with a manual.

(Γιατί μου αρέσει η σειρά; Από την πολλή ταύτιση, φυσικά...)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> (Γιατί μου αρέσει η σειρά; Από την πολλή ταύτιση, φυσικά...)



Πάνω που πήγαινα να πω ότι λατρεύω τους νέρντηδες αρκεί να μην τους συναναστρέφομαι. Κι έπειτα έκατσα και μέτρησα... :devil:
Αποκαλυπτικόν!


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2012)

Μια που το ζητάει ο λαός Νίκελ, λίγα λόγια για τις αγγλικές σειρές που σύντομα θα είναι στις οθόνες σας. 
Downton Abbey: η σειρά είναι ήδη στον τρίτο κύκλο της στο ΗΒ και γνωρίζει τεράστια επιτυχία λένε στις ΗΠΑ. Εγώ έχασα τον πρώτο κύκλο και την σχετική τρέλλα που ακολούθησε γιατί ήμουνα Καίμπριτζ (πιάνει η δικαιολογία ή ακούγομαι σαν αρχιεπίσκοπος; ). Είδα νομίζω λίγο και μου φάνηκε πολύ κλισέ. Η υπόθεση είναι ότι ο Κόμης κι η Κόμισσα Τάδε δεν έχουν γιο και όταν πεθάνει ο Κόμης θα περάσει όλη η περιουσία σε έναν ξάδερφο. Κι ενώ είχαν κανονίσει να παντρευτεί η κόρη τους τον ξάδερφο, πάει αυτός και πνίγεται στον Τιτανικό :down: και ακολουθούν 34525 επεισόδια στα οποία η οικογένεια ανησυχεί για τη διαδοχή και προσπαθούν να πασάρουν την κόρη στον επόμενο ξάδερφο. :mellow:

Το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε άρχισε ο δεύτερος κύκλος της τρέλλας κι έκατσα να δω ένα- δυο επεισόδια μπας και καταλάβω γιατί αρέσει τόσο. Μου φάνηκε ακόμα πιο κλισέ. Προβλέψιμη μέχρι αηδίας.:blink: Με πολλούς αναχρονισμούς, ειδικά στο γλωσσικό. :bored:Πολύ ελαφρύ θέαμα (δηλαδή για ελαφρόμυαλους, όχι για ανάλαφρους) :blush:. Στο επεισόδιο που είχα δει η αρχόντισσα τα φτιάχνει με τον αλήτη. Που είναι σωφεράντζα και μετανάστης, αλλά τίμιο παιδί και θέλει να το πάρει το κορίτσι χωρίς προίκα. Κι επειδή η σειρά στο σημείο εκείνο είχε ήδη επιτυχία στις ΗΠΑ, το σενάριο αποξεδοντιάστηκε κι αντί να μας προκύψει καμιά ερωτική σκηνή στην άγρια φύση μεταξύ αυτών των δύο α λα Εραστής της λαίδης Τσάτερλι, το θέαμα ήταν κατάλληλο για όλες τις ηλικίες. 

Αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου άρχισε ο τρίτος κύκλος και είπα να κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια αφού είχαν και γκεστ σταρ τη Σίρλει Μακλέιν στο ρόλο της αμερικανίδας γιαγιάς που έρχεται για το γάμο της εγγονής (αυτόν που μας απασχόλησε στα προηγούμενα 8000 επεισόδια). Και ναι μεν ο στόχος ήταν να έχουμε Μάγκι Σμιθ και Σίρλει Μακλέιν να ανταλλάσσουν κακίες ως άσπονδες συμπεθέρες αλλά το επεισόδιο κινήθηκε γύρω από το ανούσιο σασπένς αν θα γίνει ο γάμος ή όχι, ενώ η πρώην σωφεράντζα και νυν γαμπρός (χωρίς προίκα) τώρα είναι σοσιαλιστής επαναστάτης που απορρίπτει τη σκλαβιά του κουστουμιού και της γραβάτας, ενώ η πρώην αρχοντοπούλα (χωρίς προίκα) που προ του γάμου του έψηνε το ψάρι στα χείλη τώρα που την έχει κόψει η λόρδα αντρούλη της τον ανεβάζει, κορώνα του σπιτιού της τον κατεβάζει (και μου λέτε μετά ότι η οικονομική κρίση δεν θα ωφελήσει τους Έλληνες). Δε νομίζω ότι θα μπω στον κόπο να παρακολουθήσω άλλα επεισόδια, αν και προσφέρεται για σάτιρα. 

Εν συντομία: άμα θέλετε σαπουνόπερα εποχής, τη βρήκατε. Πάμε σε άλλα...

_Οι απάνω και οι κάτω:_ αυτό το αναβίωσε το μπιμπισί γιατί έβλεπε ότι χάνει πελατεία με το Ντάουντον. Εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο μεγάλη για να θυμάμαι το αρχικό, που μου λένε ότι άδειαζε τους δρόμους της Ελλάδας όποτε παιζόταν. Το τωρινό υποτίθεται ότι διαδραματίζεται στο ίδιο σπίτι που έχει αλλάξει χέρια, είκοσι χρόνια μετά. Το όχι και τόσο νεαρό ζευγάρι που μετακομίζει στο σπίτι κάνει παρέα με τον Εδουάρδο (της κυρίας Σίμσον), έχει σόι θαυμαστές του Χίτλερ, έχει μια μεσήλικη θεία λεσβία με λογοτεχνικό κύκλο και όλοι μαζί βγάζουν το λάδι του υπηρετικού προσωπικού. Τα επεισόδια είναι σχεδόν αυτοτελή, είναι εντελώς εντελώς τραλαλά- τραλαλό και τα σημαντικά προβλήματα της εποχής παρουσιάζονται μεν αλλά με ρόδινο τρόπο, αλλά επειδή είναι μπιμπισί είναι πιο προσεγμένο πρόγραμμα. Πάμε τώρα στα πιο σοβαρά. 

Parade's end: το μπιμπισί ξόδεψε λέει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά του γι'αυτό. To σενάριο είναι του Τομ Στόπαρντ, το μπιμπισί μάζεψε τα τρέχοντα νεανικά ταλέντα και γενικά λένε ότι το έφτιαξαν για να σαρώσουν βραβεία. Και μετά το έθαψαν, προβάλλοντας το μέσα στους ολυμπιακούς, αλλάζοντας την ημέρα και ώρα προβολής κάθε βδομάδα κλπ κλπ. Τα θετικά: έχει πολύ καλές ερμηνείες. Ο Μπένεντικτ Κάμπερμπατς παίζει έναν γαιοκτήμονα μεσήλικο, άνθρωπο πρακτικό κλπ, ενώ ο ίδιος ο ηθοποιός είναι νεαρός και λίγο φλούφλης εδώ που τα λέμε, αλλά έχει καταφέρει να μοιάζει με μεσήλικας (και δεν εννοώ με μακιγιάζ αλλά με παίξιμο και κυρίως με τη φωνή). Η κόρη του Πήτερ Χολ παίζει την άπιστη σύζυγό του γαιοκτήμονα, που αφού το σκάει με τον εραστή της, επιστρέφει για να κάνει τη ζωή πατίνι του άντρα της, ενώ αυτός είναι τίμιο παιδί και κοιτάζει να την προστατεύσει από την κακία το κόσμου. Και η ξανθιά είναι η εκλεκτή της καρδιάς του γαιοκτήμονα, περνάμε τα επόμενα επεισόδια με την αγωνία θα ενδώσει ο γαιοκτήμονα ή όχι (γιατί βλέπετε είναι και κατά της μοιχείας). Σε γενικές γραμμές, πολύ προσεγμένο, με πολύ πυκνό σενάριο και φοβερή προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια, βάζει τα γυαλιά στους άλλους για το πώς κάνεις σειρές εποχής. Γενικά πάντως δε με τρέλλανε, αλλά βλέπεται ευχάριστα, κατά προτίμηση με προσήλωση στην τηλεόραση. 

Αυτό με τις μαμές δεν το έχω δει κι αλλάζω κανάλι όποτε το πετυχαίνω- έχει και τα όριά του ο θαυμασμός για το μπιμπισί. 

Το δανέζικο το είδα πέρσι το χειμώνα και είναι καλούτσικο αλλά προβλέψιμο και κλισεδαρισμένο, στο τέλος όλα καλά. Η υπόθεση είναι ότι λόγω εκλογικού απρόοπτου, ένα μικρό κόμμα παίρνει εντολή σχηματισμού κυβέρνησης και η Δανία αποκτά την πρώτη γυναίκα πρωθυπουργό. Η οποία είναι τόσο οικολόγα- εναλλακτική και πολιτισμένη, που όχι μόνο ζει σε σπιταρόνα σαν τον κατάλογο του ΙΚΕΑ, όλο πολιτισμένα μοντέρνα έπιπλα, έχει και σύζυγο που φυλάει τα παιδιά θυσιάζοντας την καριέρα του για χάρη της (και σε κάποια φάση έχουν μερικές πολύ πολιτισμένες προστριβές για το θέμα). Κι είναι τόσο απλό κορίτσι που ντύνεται σα νεάζουσα νοικοκυρά (το ντύσιμό της δεν με έπεισε ότι είναι πολιτικός καριέρας). Από την άλλη πλευρά βλέπουμε τον κόσμο των ΜΜΕ και πώς παρουσιάζει την πολιτική (της). Στα πρώτα επεισόδια αφήνει το σενάριο κάμποσες άκρες που τις βρίσκουμε πιο κάτω, και γενικά ξεκινάει καλά, αλλά κάπου στο 5-6 επεισόδιο κάνει κοιλιά και γεμίζει κλισέ. Και στο κάτω κάτω πόσες φορές ακόμα θα μας πουν ότι ο σύζυγος της πρωθυπουργίνας αισθάνεται παραμελημένος; Πάντως έμαθα αρκετά για την πολιτική παρακολουθώντας το. Αυτό που μου έμεινε είναι αυτό περί υποχρεωτικής ποσόστωσης γυναικών στα ΔΣ των επιχειρήσεων, δε σας το λέω, δείτε το επεισόδιο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

:clap:

ΟΚ, σημείωση στον εαυτό μου: να ανακαλύψω ποιο είναι αυτό που αποκαλείς «δανέζικο». Κατά τ' άλλα, έχω κολλήσει στο όνομα Στόπαρντ και σκοπεύω να δω το _Parade's End_ επειδή ως τώρα τα έχουμε πάει καλά οι δυο μας.


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 8, 2012)

Μια που αναφέρθηκαν βρετανικές σειρές: εκτός από το _Sherlock_ που αγαπώ εις τη νιοστή και ανυπομονώ για τον επόμενο κύκλο, φέτος ανακάλυψα (καθυστερημένα, είναι η αλήθεια) το Life on Mars και τη συνέχειά του, το Ashes to Ashes και κόλλησα. Πολύ όμως. Το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι πως οι βρετανικές σειρές έχουν τόσο λίγα επεισόδια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

Porkcastle said:


> εκτός από το _Sherlock_ που αγαπώ εις τη νιοστή


Να ξέρεις ότι ο Σερλοκάκος πρωταγωνιστεί και στο Parade's End.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 8, 2012)

Homeland για καλοφτιαγμένη πολιτική δράση. Ξεπερνώντας την εμμονή των Αμερικανών με την τρομοκρατία και τους πεζοναύτες, βλέπετε μια ωραία σειρά, με καλές ερμηνείες, μυστήριο, ανατροπές, καλό σενάριο. Η Κλερ Ντέινς καλή στον ρόλο της ψυχωτικής πρακτόρισσας. Πέρασα πολύ ευχάριστα τη μια εβδομάδα που μου πήρε να δω τον Α κύκλο. 

Κρατάω κι εγώ σημείωση για το Parade's End. Ο Βενέδικτος είναι πολύ μυστήρια και αλλόκοτη φάτσα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2012)

Η κόρη του Πήτερ Χωλ...;! Έτσι περνάει στη συζήτηση, σα φιγούρα που διαλύεται στην ομίχλη του Λονδίνου;




... πώς λέμε: «ο γιος του Φιλίππου της Μακεδονίας» :huh:

Κατάλαβα, εσύ θα είσαι με τη Σκάρλετ Τζοχάνσον, το ποντικάκι :devil:


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2012)

Αφού δε θυμάμαι το όνομά της Χολ, μόνο το επίθετο, τι να κάνουμε;
Και πόσες φορές πρέπει να πω ότι και οι αμερικανοί το επίθετο της Σκάρλετ το προφέρουν *ΓΙΟ*χανσον;

Νίκελ, το δανέζικο: Μπόργκεν
Άλλο κουτσομπολιό: ο Κάμπερμπατς ήταν συμμαθητής του Γουίλιαμ στο Ήτον, αλλά δεν έκαναν παρέα. Πρόσφατα έκανε κάτι δηλώσεις (ο ηθοποιός, όχι ο πρίγκιπας) για το ότι στην Βρετανία τα ανώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα βάλλονται και κακολογούνται από τα ΜΜΕ και την πλέμπα (ΟΚ, δεν είπε για πλέμπα) και παρόλο που αντιλαμβάνομαι το πνεύμα του και πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει άδικο σε αυτό που προσπαθούσε να πει, έτσι όπως το είπε δεν του βγήκε σωστή η καταδίκη του λαϊκισμού και έγινε ρεζίλι. 

Το Homeland άρχισα να το βλέπω στην τηλεόραση, αλλά με την εκδρομή στη Νότια Αφρική έχασα έξι- εφτά επεισόδια και πήγα από την αρχή στο τέλος, οπότε τώρα ξέρω τι γίνεται στα ενδιάμεσα και δεν έχω διάθεση να το δω. Θα ήθελα από περιέργεια να έβλεπα την ισραηλινή σειρά στην οποία βασίστηκε. 

Τον Σέρλοκ δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ γιατί το βάζουν ώρες που δε βλέπω τηλεόραση και είναι προφανές ότι δεν απευθύνονται σε μένα. 

Μ'αυτά και μ'αυτά πάντως, παρατήρησα όσο ήμουνα Ελλάδα ότι τα Μέγκα, Αντέννα κλπ όταν δεν έχουν τούρκικα σήριαλ έχουν μόνο επαναλήψεις και ταινίες χιλιοπαιγμένες ενώ τα κρατικά κανάλια έχουν και καλές ταινίες και έχουν αγοράσει ποιοτικά ξένα σήριαλ και δεν τα προγραμματίζουν μεταμεσονύκτια (όπως π.χ. κάνει ο Σταρ). Πιθανόν να μην τα δει κανένας γιατί ο μέσος θεατής δε θέλει τέτοια.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 8, 2012)

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω δει δύο κύκλους του Άμπεϊ (τα κολλητάρια μου είναι ανυπόμονα και δεν περιμένουν -κατεβάζουν τις σειρές από το νέτι ;) ) και μου συνέβη ό,τι και με το Γκόσφορντ Παρκ. Ενώ ο ρυθμός είναι αργός, απελπιστικά αργός, τα πρόσωπα πολλά, απελπιστικά πολλά (και ο Άλτζι στήνει πανηγύρι), η πλοκή σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη, για κάποιο μαγικό λόγο θες να το βλέπεις. Και όχι μόνο το βλέπεις, αλλά το γουστάρεις κιόλας.
Και... τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι... Τι το συνταρακτικό συνέβαινε, λόγου χάρη, στο Χάουαρντ'ς Εντ; Τι τρομαχτικές ανατροπές είχε το Παράθυρο με Θέα; Τι καταιγιστικό ρυθμό ακολουθούσαν τα Απομεινάρια μιας Μέρας; Για να μην αναφέρω το παραγκωνισμένο και εν πολλοίς άγνωστο Encanted April; Εμ... Τίποτα;
Και τότε γιατί μας μου άρεσαν τόσο; (Προφανώς δεν θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι άρεσαν σ' όλο τον κόσμο)
Μήπως επειδή τα συστατικά για τη μαγική συνταγή είναι άλλα; ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

Πάντως μια σημαντική πληροφορία που άντλησα μέχρι στιγμής από το _Parade's End_ είναι ότι η σουφραζέτα Μαίρη Ρίτσαρντσον πήρε έναν μπαλτά και έκανε 7 τεράστιες χαρακιές στην _Αφροδίτη _(Rokeby Venus) του Βελάσκεθ. 

Οι σουφραζέτες δεν περιορίζονταν σε ειρηνικές διαμαρτυρίες. Ήταν σκληρά καρύδια. Έβαζαν βόμβες, έσπαζαν βιτρίνες, έκαιγαν — και πολλές (σαν τη Ρίτσαρντσον) έγιναν αργότερα μέλη του Φασιστικού Κόμματος. Είμαι περίεργος τι θα δούμε στη συνέχεια.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Richardson
http://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/mary_richardson.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rokeby_Venus


----------



## crystal (Oct 8, 2012)

+1 για το Άμπεϊ. ΟΚ, είναι η Λάμψη με ρετρό κοστούμια και βρετανική προφορά, αλλά έχει μπει στη λίστα με τις ένοχες απολαύσεις (κάτω από το Κοσμοπόλιταν και τα τραγούδια του Ρουβά ). Κι αυτά τα φορέματα με τα γάντια και τα μακριά κολιέ, έχουν κατιτίς το χαλαρωτικό, ρε παιδί μου!
SBE, ευχαριστούμε για το Parade's End! Στην ουρά κι αυτό, αφού πρώτα τελειώσουμε το How I Met Your Mother. ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 8, 2012)

Το How I Met Your Mother ξανάρχισε, ε; :clap::up:


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2012)

*Answers to the unanswerable*

THEA LENARDUZZI

*PARADE’S END*

BBC2, until September 21 and on iPlayer

Ford Madox Ford was a founder of influential literary magazines: the _English Review_, in 1908, and the _Transatlantic Review_, in 1924. As well as spells editing these, he was a poet, a writer for the War Propaganda Bureau, and a celebrated author of novels, including _The Good Soldier_ (1915) and _Parade’s End_, a series of volumes --_Some Do Not_. . . ; _No More Parades_; _A Man Could Stand Up --_; _The Last Post_ -- published between 1924 and 1928. Anthony Burgess described it as “the best novel produced by a British writer. ... It is also the finest novel about the First World War. It is also the finest novel about the nature of British society”. And yet Ford is thought to be overlooked. This £12 million television adaptation of _Parade’s End_, co-produced by the BBC and the American network HBO, may change that.

Ford’s essay “On Impressionism” (1913) sets out the writer’s aim to convey “those queer effects of real life that are like so many views seen through bright glass”, while else¬where he describes how mirrors are “as will-less, really, as any rolled surface of quicksilver, as true -- and no doubt as misleading”. Mirrors are everywhere in _Parade’s End_ –-“immense”, “large, quiet mirrors”-- and it is through them that this adaptation, presented in hour-long episodes, scripted by Tom Stoppard and directed by Susanna White, arrives. The credits in the title sequence appear across three panes of a Vorticist lightbox, unfolding in the first episode to reveal a dazzling boudoir, in 1908, in which Sylvia Tietjens, played by Rebecca Hall, is seduced by a married man, Gerald Drake. She is one facet of a love prism that includes her husband Christopher (Benedict Cumberbatch) and a young suffragette, Valentine Wannop (Adelaide Clemens). Ford did not introduce Sylvia until the second chapter of _Some Do Not_... , so the assumption must be that beau¬tiful Sylvia will produce a stronger first impression than “lumpy” government statisti¬cians in tweeds. Instead, the Stoppard version plunges us into the thick of the action: we do not yet know that Sylvia was simultaneously being courted by Drake and Christopher, who married her to save her reputation, or that she remains unfaithful to him. Christopher is “that precise sort of imbecile”, characterized by a “lordly, dull, full dressed consideration that drives [Sylvia] distracted” – “dull” is Stoppard’s addition and explains, perhaps, why he waits until Episode Three to give Christopher the opening scene, by which point there have already been frissons with Valentine, numerous arguments with Sylvia, and the death of Christopher’s mother.

The acting is accomplished, although Sylvia comes across not so much as “the most possessed evil character in the modern novel”, as Graham Greene had it, and more a victim of society. There are moments of tenderness, notably when she soothes Christopher’s shell-shocked mind, and his exculpation of her because “you were let down at the beginning by a brute, so you have the right to let down a man”. Cumberbatch convinces as “the last Tory”, with a demeanour as wooden as the Groby tree of his ancestral home. And yet, as he chews and gurns, his baritone slurring, one wonders: is this the characteristic “indefiniteness” of English conversation --created on the page by Ford’s ellipses-- which recalls “the sound put forth by a slug eating lettuce”?

Stoppard’s account is more linear than the original. Much of what happens in the first volume of _Parade’s End_ does not occur in Episode One, particularly in relation to Christopher and Valentine, prolonging the suspense. Indeed, Episode One ends with her leaving him after a forty-mile cart ride, during which they “did not...”, rather than with him departing for the First World War, having asked her to be his mistress. These rearrangements are, mostly, accommodated by Stoppard’s repetition of phrases across the series, such as “there will be no more parades”, which occurs in three contexts for Christopher --marital, martial and psychological-- and by White’s use of imagery to foreshadow developments. The scene in which Christopher and Valentine recite lines from _Romeo and Juliet_ -- “It was the lark, the herald of the morn, no nightingale” -- is framed by the silhouette of a bird in a hawthorn, suggesting the aesthetics of the war poems --spe¬cifically, perhaps, Isaac Rosenberg’s “Returning, we heard the larks”. The final scene of Episode One has Christopher sobbing into the neck of an injured horse as the camera rises above the fields; the threat is implicit for, as he reflects in _No More Parades_, “What chance had quiet fields . . . heavy-leaved timbered hedgerows” against modern warfare?

The adaptation signals its departure from Ford’s chronology by spreading Tietjens’s tale across five episodes, rather than treating as distinct each of the four books --or three for Greene, who left _The Last Post_ out of his Bodley Head edition of 1963. But _The Last Post_ was well received in 1928, L. P. Hartley considering it “the greatest tour de force”, though Dorothy Parker warned that it pre¬sented “great hardships for the reader”. Greene’s objection, since discredited, was not to its complexities but rather to what he saw as Christopher and Valentine’s retreat into an idyll, bringing closure to the lives that the previous books had blasted apart. It presents numerous challenges:_ The Last Post_ is a sequence of interior monologues, the longest belonging to Christopher’s brother Mark, rendered mute by the war, as he attempts to answer the “unanswerable” (Mark’s role, played by Rupert Everett, has so far been a supporting one); Sylvia and Christopher, meanwhile, take secondary and tertiary parts, respectively, with Christopher featuring only in the last pages. It is considered the most English of the novels, partly because it is set exclusively in Sussex, and because of the distinctive nature of British post-war experience –“Peace has come, & for some reason I feel inexpressibly sad”, Ford wrote to his partner, Stella Bowen. Yet it was included in American editions long before British ones. One critic remarked in 1965 on the “sad irony that while American admirers of Ford can read the complete novel, the citizens of his native land must be content with a cropped version of the Tietjens story”.

In Anglo-American productions, there remains the point of cultural difference --and cultural capital, considering the success in America of the British series _Downton Abbey_, set in the same period as _Parade’s End_. Ford’s characters, and readers, rather than being comforted by nostalgia, are thrust into his hall of mirrors. Whether the BBC’s _Parade’s End_ will successfully convey this tension between pain and relief hinges on its treatment of the final novel.

TLS September 14, 2012


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2012)

Για το Ντάουντον: περί ορέξεως κλπ. Πάντως το γράφει ο ίδιος που έγραψε και το Γκόσφορντ Παρκ. Οι άλλες ταινίες που αναφέρει η Μπέρνι εμένα μου άρεσαν, ειδικά τα Απομεινάρια. Το Ντάουντον έχει μεγάλο πλην τους αναχρονισμούς. Επιπλέον εμένα μου δίνει την ίδια εντύπωση με την ταινία War Horse, που την είδα ευτυχώς στο αεροπλάνο και δεν πλήρωσα να τη δω- είναι γραμμένη από κάποιον που έκανε επιφανειακή έρευνα της εποχής και μένει στα κλισέ και τα κοινώς γνωστά για να μην κάνει λάθη. Δηλαδή δεν μαθαίνεις τίποτα καινούργιο για την εποχή. Και όχι και δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα στο Ντάουντον, ολόκληρη περιπέτεια της σωφεράντζας και της κυρίας σας περιγράφω πιο πάνω. 
Κρύσταλ, τι στην ουρά κι αυτό; Κάτσε δες το στην τηλεόραση, όπως βλέπαμε σήριαλ τα παλιά χρόνια.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πέρσι είχε δείξει ένα σουηδοδανέζικο το μπιμπισί που λεγόταν Η Γέφυρα και ξεκινάει με ένα φόνο όπου το πτώμα του θύματος βρίσκεται διχοτομημένο και συμμετρικά τοποθετημένο πάνω στη συνοριακή γραμμή της γέφυρας που ενώνει τις δύο χώρες. Oπότε υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να συνεργαστούν αστυνομικοί από τις δύο χώρες. Αυτό ξεκινάει καλά αλλά κάπου στα μισά επεισόδια γίνεται πολύ τυπικό αστυνομικό και μου θύμιζε τις νέες περιπέτειες του Βαλάντερ. 

Κι επειδή γενικά τους έχει πιάσει όλους μια σκανδιναβίαση, τελευταία το μπιμπισί άρχισε να δείχνει μια αμερικανονορβηγική κωμωδία ονόματι Λιλιχάμερ (με ι, όπως το κρίνο). Η υπόθεση είναι ότι ένας γκάνγκστερ αμερικανός μεταναστεύει στο Λιλιχάμερ με νέα ταυτότητα αφού καρφώνει κάποιον αρχιμαφιόζο. Και ενώ στο χαρωπό νορβηγικό χωριό όλοι ζουν αγαθή και ήρεμη ζωή, ο νέος μετανάστης αρχίζει τα μαφιόζικα κόλπα και προσπαθεί να γίνει ο αρχιμαφιόζος της Λιλιχαμερικής μαφίας. Κλισέ κάργα, και αν και το πρώτο επεισόδιο δε μου άρεσε μετά βελτιώνεται αρκετά. 

Εντωμεταξύ εντελώς τυχαία έπεσα πάνω στο νεανικό σήριαλ Revenge- νομίζω εγώ ότι είναι νεανικό γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι απευθύνεται σε κοινό 20-25, όλο ωραίοι ηθοποιοί κλπ. Προσεγμένο, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω. Ωραία σπίτια. Ωραία ρούχα. Δεν ξέρω πού το πάνε οι σεναριογράφοι, όλο και μπερδεύεται. Και βλέπω ότι έχει πάρει και βραβεία (γιατί; ). Αν δεν το έπαιζαν στις ημέρα και ώρα που δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο δεν θα το έβλεπα καν- και όντως, έχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2012)

Ξεχάσαμε να πούμε ότι ο ήρωας του Τέλους της παρέλασης λέγεται Τίτζενς. 
Το αναφέρω γιατί η ορθογραφία του δεν βοηθάει. 

Όσο για τον Μάντοξ Φορντ, επειδή είδα και το making of του μπιμπισί, έμεινα με την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ο Ξενόπουλος της Αγγλίας. Για τη σουφραζέτα της Παρέλασης λέει πρότυπο ήταν η τότε ερωμένη του, Τζην Ρης (της Πλατιάς θάλασσας των Σαργασσών).


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Βαριέμαι να αναφερθώ στις σεμνοτυφίες της ΝΕΤ.

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231217872

Στις δέκα και μισή το βράδυ, τα παιδάκια που τους έχουν πεταχτεί τα μάτια έξω από το διαδίκτυο θα δουν δυο άντρες να φιλιούνται και ξαφνικά θα καταρρακωθεί η αντίληψή τους για τον κόσμο. Ρε ας κάτσουν να δουν κάτι σαν το συγκεκριμένο σίριαλ πρώτα...


Κατά τ' άλλα, τώρα που τέλειωσα την Παρέλαση, διάβασα και το ωραίο #236 και δεν αποκλείεται να διαβάσω και Μάντοξ Φορντ.


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 16, 2012)

Girls. Πρόσφατη ανακάλυψη, έχουν παίξει λίγα επεισόδια ως τώρα αλλά όσα έχω δει μ' εντυπωσίασαν. Σκεφτείτε Sex and the City, όμως με ρεαλιστικές καταστάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2012)

Porkcastle said:


> Girls. Πρόσφατη ανακάλυψη, έχουν παίξει λίγα επεισόδια ως τώρα αλλά όσα έχω δει μ' εντυπωσίασαν. Σκεφτείτε Sex and the City, όμως με ρεαλιστικές καταστάσεις.



Αυτό το συζητούσαν σήμερα στο ραδιόφωνο και μου έμεινε που λέγανε ότι το γράφει η 26χρονη πρωταγωνίστρια. Που το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

Χτες στο MTV έπεσα πάνω στο Crash Canyon. Δεν ξέρω πόσοι το 'χετε υπόψη σας, αλλά παίρνει άνετα τον τίτλο τής πλέον wtf σειράς που 'χω δει τελευταία (κι αυτό στα ζαζουλινά είναι καλός χαρακτηρισμός ).


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2012)

Συνιστώ το τρίτο (και τελευταίο) δανέζικο The Killing ΙΙΙ. 
Τα δύο τελευταία επεισόδια που είδα χτες ήταν φοβερά καλογραμμένα και γενικά η τρίτη δόση είναι πολύ καλύτερη από τη δεύτερη (δεν έχω δει την πρώτη). Εκεί που λίγο χάνει γενικά το σήριαλ είναι στην παρουσίαση των πολιτικών παρασκηνίων, αλλά στα αστυνομικά είναι πολύ καλό και γεμάτο εκπλήξεις μέχρι το τέλος. Αν το πετύχετε...


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αν το πετύχετε...


Το πετύχαμε, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πετύχαμε... Τι εκνευρισμός κι αυτός! Μα γιατί παρακολουθώ θρίλερ; Νομίζω ότι μετά τη Νορβηγία και το Κονέκτικατ θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύεται κάθε ανάμιξη παιδιών στα σενάρια των ταινιών.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2012)

Μα δεν είχε τίποτα τρομακτικό με παιδιά. 

*** POSSIBLE SPOILER ****

Προσωπικά αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν το πώς αποφάσισε ο σεναριογράφος να τελειώσει το σήριαλ. Μια που είχαν πει από την αρχή ότι θα ήταν η τελευταία σειρά, το αναμενόμενο θα ήταν να σκοτωθεί η πρωταγωνίστρια. Γιατί έτσι κάνουν όλοι όταν θέλουν να πουν τελεία και παύλα. Σκοτώνεις τον πρωταγωνιστή και δεν σε ρωτάει κανένας τι έγινε μετά. Ενώ έτσι όπως τελείωσε ξέρεις ότι η ηρωίδα δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδουλέψει στην αστυνομία, οπότε στην ουσία τελείωσε το σήριαλ. Ε, και άμα πέσει λίγο χρήμα φτιάχνει ο σεναριογράφος ένα σπιν-οφ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα δεν είχε τίποτα τρομακτικό με παιδιά.


Στο τέλος του πρώτου επεισοδίου είχε.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2012)

Δε θυμάμαι, να σου πω την αλήθεια. Βλέπεις το έβλεπα εβδομαδιαια, στην τηλεόραση, όπως βλέπαμε κάποτε τα σήριαλ, όχι όλα μαζεμενα στον υπολογιστή. 

ΥΓ Σιγά το σπόιλερ πιο πάνω.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2013)

Άκουγα χτες στο ραδιόφωνο ότι επιστρέφει στις οθόνες μας, αλλά μόνο για έξι επεισόδια, το Μάλιστα κύριε Υπουργέ. Εννοείται με νέο καστ, αφού οι πρωταγωνιστές έχουν πεθάνει. Εντούτοις οι σεναριογράφοι παραμένουν οι ίδιοι. Και κρίνοντας από το απόσπασμα που μας παίξανε, ακολουθεί το ίδιο στυλ διαλόγου, αλλά με πιο σύγχρονη θεματολογία (τράπεζες, πόλεμος στο Ιράκ κλπ). Το εντυπωσιακό ήταν η διαπίστωση ότι έχουν περάσει 30 χρόνια, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα (και δεν εννοώ στο σήριαλ).


----------



## crystal (Jan 15, 2013)

Εσείς που όλα τα ξέρετε κι όλα τα ξετρυπώνετε, έχετε καμιά ιδέα από πού μπορώ να -γκχχ!- αγοράσω τα επεισόδια της τρίτης σεζόν του Borgen, που παίζονται τώρα στη Δανία, με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους; Εδώ και δέκα μέρες χτυπάω κακόφημες γωνιές στο νέτι σαν ναρκομανής που ψάχνει τη δόση του.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

Μα μόλις τώρα ξεκίνησαν στη Δανία:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1526318/episodes?season=3
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2120895/
Δεν έχουν αγγλικούς υπότιτλους ακόμα.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 15, 2013)

Μα δεν μου λέτε, Σουλεϊμάν μόνον εγώ βλέπω ;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 15, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Μα δεν μου λέτε, Σουλεϊμάν μόνον εγώ βλέπω ;



............


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

Τι είναι ο Σουλεϊμάν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τι είναι ο Σουλεϊμάν;


Θα αστειεύεσαι (όχι, δεν το βλέπω, αλλά το βλέπει ο Πάγκαλος)...


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

Βεβαίως, αστειεύομαι. Αλλά, ενώ ας πούμε για το σίριαλ που τελειώνει πριν από τις ειδήσεις του Μέγκα έχω άποψη (από τα 5 λεπτά που βλέπω κάθε καθημερινή), τον Σουλεϊμάν δεν ξέρω ούτε πού τον παίζει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2013)

Προφανώς όχι το Μέγα. 

Λοιπόν, Νοέμβριο- Δεκέμβριο έμενα σε κάτι φίλους εδώ στο Λονδίνο που έχουν Νόβα (παράνομα, εννοείται), και επειδή η φίλη μου έβλεπε τον Σουλεϊμάν είπα να το δω κι εγώ. Με τη διαφορά ώρας ήταν κουτί εφτά το βράδυ, με το που γύριζα σπίτι. Ο σύζυγος της φίλης μου από την άλλη δεν αντέχει τα τούρκικα γενικώς και μόλις άρχιζε ο Σουλεϊμάν πήγαινε δίπλα κι έβλεπε ΡΙΚ, σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας. Στην αρχή κι εγώ ήθελα να εξαφανιστώ, λόγω ιδεολογικής αλλεργίας, αλλά τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι το σήριαλ δεν είναι και τόσο μάπα. 
Πρώτα πρώτα έχει προσεγμένα σκηνικά και κουστούμια, με εξαίρεση κάτι αρχαιοελληνικά αγάλματα στον κήπο που τα αγοράσανε από κατάστημα γύψινων διακοσμήσεων αρχάριου διακοσμητή και κάτι πίνακες δυτικού τύπου που είναι για κλάματα. 
Έχει σενάριο κλασσικό σαπουνοπερίστικο, αργόστροφο και με όλα τα κλισέ. Προσαρμοσμένο στο κοινό του 21ου αιώνα. Στο οποίο ανακατεύει πού και πού εποχές και ιστορικά πρόσωπα. 
Το μεγάλο ατού του σήριαλ: ο υποτιτλισμός του. Ορθογραφικά λάθη, ακαταλαβίστικά ελληνικά, μηδενική ιστορική έρευνα και απόδοση τοπωνυμίων και ιστορικών ονομάτων κατά το δοκούν. Η χαρά του μαργαριταλιέα. 
Από τα ωραία: οι υποτίθεται αλλοδαποί μιλάνε τη γλώσσα τους και φωνές από το υπερπέραν κάνουν μεταγλώτισση για τον Τούρκο τηλεθεατή. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί σκοτώνεται τόσο ο σκηνοθέτης για την γλωσσική ακρίβεια όταν οι ισπανόφωνοι κι οι ιταλόφωνοι μιλάνε μεταξύ τους, γιατί σε άλλες φάσεις το σπικάρουν το τούρκικο φαρσί.


----------



## Tonia (Feb 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άκουγα χτες στο ραδιόφωνο ότι επιστρέφει στις οθόνες μας, αλλά μόνο για έξι επεισόδια, το Μάλιστα κύριε Υπουργέ. Εννοείται με νέο καστ, αφού οι πρωταγωνιστές έχουν πεθάνει. Εντούτοις οι σεναριογράφοι παραμένουν οι ίδιοι. Και κρίνοντας από το απόσπασμα που μας παίξανε, ακολουθεί το ίδιο στυλ διαλόγου, αλλά με πιο σύγχρονη θεματολογία (τράπεζες, πόλεμος στο Ιράκ κλπ). Το εντυπωσιακό ήταν η διαπίστωση ότι έχουν περάσει 30 χρόνια, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα (και δεν εννοώ στο σήριαλ).



Πραγματικά, εγώ το ξαναβλέπω τώρα μετά από πάρα (μα πάρα) πολλά χρόνια, και μου φαίνεται απίστευτα επίκαιρο. Το μόνο που μαρτυρά την ηλικία του είναι τα χρώματα και το ντύσιμο των πρωταγωνιστών. Πάντως, είναι απίστευτη σειρά, ό,τι πιο (ξεκαρδιστικά) αστείο έχω δει τελευταία.

Προσπέρασα επιδεικτικά τη συζήτηση για τον Σουλεϊμάν, αλλά δε νομίζω να ενοχλήθηκε κανείς.


----------



## OldBullLee (Feb 6, 2013)

Λάτρης της ιστορίας, από παλιά αναρωτιόμουν (έστυβα όλη την φαντασία μου, στην κυριολεξία) πώς ήταν οι οι στολές και ιδιαίτερα τα καλύμματα της κεφαλής κυρίως των γενιτσάρων, αλλά και των βεζίρηδων, των πασάδων και όλων αυτών που έβλεπα στις γκραβούρες σε διάφορα βιβλία που καταβρόχθιζα απο μικρός. Χάρι στο Σουλεϊμάν, η απορία μου αυτή λύθηκε και με το παραπάνω. Όπως λέει και η SBE, τα σκηνικά επίσης είναι τουλάχιστον κατατοπιστικότατα. Ακόμα, η σειρά έγινε αιτία να ψάξω την ιστορία του Ιμπραήμ, ο οποίος, ως ιστορικό πρόσωπο, αξίζει θαυμασμού για ό,τι πέτυχε, αλλά και παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή, για την αλαζονεία και την απληστία του που (μάλλον) τον κατέστρεψαν. Για να μην μακρηγορώ, μπορεί κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό του (70%), το σίριαλ να είναι βλακώδης σαπουνόπερα, όμως θεωρώ το εαυτό μου πλουσιότερο σε γνώσεις για το Οθωμανικό κράτος και την "φιλοσοφία" της Οθωμανικής "αυλής" λόγω του Σουλεϊμάν. Α' και να μην ξεχάσω τα ποιήματα του Σούλι προς την Χουρέμ, που τα βρίσκω υπέροχα (τόσο αυτά που περιλαμβάνει το σίριαλ όσο και άλλα που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο). Πήρε πολύ θάρρος να γράψω αυτό το σημείωμα και να ομολογήσω έτσι ανοιχτά ότι βλέπω (κι'εγώ Μαρίνε) τον Σουλεϊμάν. Να σημειωθεί μάλιστα ότι έχω να παρακολουθήσω σίριαλ με τόσο φανατισμό από παιδί του δημοτικού, όταν έβλεπα τον Αγνωστο Πόλεμο και την Γειτονιά μας. Ελπίζω πάντως να μην τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα του Μπάροουζ με αυτά που έγραψα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα: βλέπε σαπουνόπερες άφοβα, όλοι έχουμε αμαρτίες τέτοιου είδους. 
Ομολογουμένως κι εγώ με αφορμή αυτό κάθισα κι έψαξα τα περί Σουλεϊμάν, κυρίως γιατί περίμενα οι χανούμισσες του χαρεμιού να είναι όπως τις βλέπουμε σε γκραβούρες και πίνακες δυτικών περιηγητών, με σαλβάρια και φερετζέδες, και να είναι γενικά πολύ χύμα οι πάντες, όπως τους περιγράφει η Λωξάντρα (αφού αυτό είναι το άλλοθι των Ελλήνων, ότι φταίει η Τουρκοκρατία που δεν έχουμε οργάνωση, π.χ.). Και βλέπεις το σήριαλ και παρατηρείς κοινωνική ομάδα με αυστηρή ιεραρχία και επισημότητα. 
Α, και διαπίστωσα ότι αυτά τα γιγαντοκρεμμύδια που φοράνε για καπέλα είναι τυλιγμένα από πριν και φτιαγμένα έτσι. Νόμιζα ότι τα τυλίγουν μόνοι τους κι έλεγα πως το καλό σηκώνουν έναν μπόγο είκοσι κιλά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Για μια ματιά στο μέλλον, δείτε τι είναι το Netflix και πώς του χρωστάμε το _House of Cards_ με τον Κέβιν Σπέισι. 

Θέλοντας να ανακαλύψω τι γνωρίζουμε στην Ελλάδα για αυτές τις εξελίξεις αναζήτησα στο Γκουγκλ τις λέξεις
netflix κανάλι "Κέβιν"

Καμιά 60αριά αποτελέσματα. Ένα σύντομο σημείωμα είχα δει προχτές στα Νέα. Ανακάλυψα και κάποιο σάιτ με καλή προσωπική ενημέρωση του συντάκτη: 
*To “House of Cards” θα αλλάξει για πάντα την τηλεόραση.* 
Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του άρθρου. Θα βρείτε εκεί τι εννοεί:
http://www.oneman.gr/keimena/diaske...allaksei-gia-panta-thn-thleorash.2113509.html

Η σειρά των 13 επεισοδίων ρουφιέται ανάλογα με το χρόνο που έχει να της διαθέσει κανείς. Το εννιάρι στο imdb δεν είναι τυχαίο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2013)

Εντάξει, ας μην αρχίσουμε να ετοιμαζόμαστε για την κηδεία των παραδοσιακών καναλιών ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2013)

Porkcastle said:


> Μια που αναφέρθηκαν βρετανικές σειρές: εκτός από το _Sherlock_ που αγαπώ εις τη νιοστή και ανυπομονώ για τον επόμενο κύκλο, φέτος ανακάλυψα (καθυστερημένα, είναι η αλήθεια) το Life on Mars και τη συνέχειά του, το Ashes to Ashes και κόλλησα. Πολύ όμως. Το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι πως οι βρετανικές σειρές έχουν τόσο λίγα επεισόδια.



Χρειάστηκε να το πει κι άλλος ένας για να το πάρω απόφαση.

Μα μου είναι τόσο οικεία αυτή η Αγγλία! Για να μην πω για τη μουσική:

Life on Mars Series 1 — The Almost Complete Soundtrack

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song
David Bowie - Life on Mars
Blue Oyster Cult - Stairway to the Stars
Lou Reed - I'm So Free
The Who - Baba O'Riley
Deep Purple - Rat Rat Blue
Deep Purple - Fireball
Cream - White Room
Wings - Live and Let Die
Deep Purple - No One Came
Willie Lindo & The Charmers' Band - Drum Song
Thin Lizzy - Saga of the Ageing Orphan
Deep Purple - Lazy
Pink Floyd - One of These Days
Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz
Uriah Heap - Gypsy
Free - Wishing Well
Atomic Rooster - Head in the Sky
Hawkwind - Brainstorm
David Bowie - The Jean Genie
Jethro Tull - Cross-Eyed Mary
Hawkwind - Silver Machine
Slade - Gudbuy T' Jane
Rolling Stones - Wild Horses
Sweet - Blockbuster
Thin Lizzy - Call The Police
Status Quo - Good Thinking
Thin Lizzy - The Rocker
Cream - White Room
T Rex - Jeepster
Roxy Music - Would You Believe
Hawkwind - Urban Guerilla
Roxy Music - Mother of Pearl
Nina Simone - I Wish I Knew (How It Would Feel to be Free)
Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
The Hollies - I Can't Tell The Bottom From The Top
Peters & Lee - Welcome Home
Nina Simone - Sinnerman
Atomic Rooster - The Rock
John Kongos - Tokoloshe man
Atomic Rooster - Ear in the Snow
Atomic Rooster - The Devil's Answer
Wizzard - See My Baby Jive
Lindisfarne - Meet Me On The Corner
Free - Little Bit of Love


----------



## meidei (Mar 25, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το σενάριο του Life on Mars γράφτηκε για να δικαιολογήσει την χρήση του soundtrack του ;) 
Και άξιζε τον κόπο. Καταπληκτική σειρά και φινάλε.



> Το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι πως οι βρετανικές σειρές έχουν τόσο λίγα επεισόδια.


Τις πιο πολλές φορές είναι για καλό. Γλιτώνουμε από τα άχρηστα γεμίσματα (fillers) και το γράψιμο είναι πιο σφιχτό και συνεπές.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

*Broadchurch*: Καλή αγγλική μίνι τηλεσειρά (8 45λεπτα). Φόνος 11χρονου αγοριού σε αγγλική παραθαλάσσια κωμόπολη. Ατού της σειράς: η κωμόπολη και η μαμά του αγοριού. Οι διάλογοι δεν είχαν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, δεν ήταν Downton Abbey. Δύσκολα θα μου βγάλει κανείς από το μυαλό ότι οι παραγωγοί ήθελαν να φτιάξουν ένα εγγλέζικο _The Killing_ (_Forbrydelsen_) με ηλιόλουστες ημέρες εκεί που οι Δανοί είχαν διαλέξει μια ατέλειωτη γκριζάδα.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2013)

Στα πλαίσια της μανίας με τις σειρές εξ ΗΒ, λοιπόν, ήθελα να πω και για τα παρακάτω:

*Cracker*: παλιά αλλά καλή. Ένας ψυχολόγος που είναι αλκοολικός, υπέρβαρος, και μανιώδης καπνιστής βοηθά την αστυνομία να διαλευκάνει διάφορα εγκλήματα. Το χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει στοιχείο υπερήρωα, ενώ παράλληλα θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς πως η σειρά είναι πρόδρομος διάφορων ψυχολογικών αστυνομικών θρίλερ.
*Messiah*: ακόμα ένα αστυνομικό θρίλερ.

Αυτό που μου αρέσει με τις βρετανικές σειρές αυτού του είδους είναι ότι δεν βασίζονται στη δράση - ακόμα και το Spooks, που είναι κατασκοπικό, έχει ήρωες που είναι κανονικοί άνθρωποι και δεν σκοτώνουν 20 αντιπάλους με μια οδοντογλυφίδα και ένα βαζάκι μαγιονέζα. Είναι παντού έντονο το ψυχολογικό στοιχείο και επίσης δεν είσαι ποτέ σίγουρος ότι ο καλός δεν θα πάθει τίποτα, όπως συμβαίνει στις αμερικάνικες σειρές (και χαλάει το σασπένς).


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

Περίεργο...
Ποτέ δεν παρακολούθησα ούτε ένα από αυτά τα σήριαλ που λεει η Παλάβρα, παρόλο που όλοι τα θεωρούσαν σπουδαία. 
Αν με ρωτήσετε τι βλέπω στην αγγλική τηλεόραση η απάντηση είναι: τις ταινίες.


----------



## crystal (May 21, 2013)

Μάλλον είμαι η μόνη, αλλά έχω αρχίσει να ξενερώνω με το Game of Thrones. Το γυμνό σε κάθε ευκαιρία να το δεχτώ (τις περισσότερες φορές είναι κι ωραίο θέαμα), αλλά με χαλάει που τραβάει τη σκληρότητα στα άκρα.


Spoiler



Στο έβδομο επεισόδιο έπρεπε να δούμε λάιβ τον ευνουχισμό του Γκρέιτζοϊ, μια σκηνή που κι ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας απλώς υπαινίσσεται. Δηλαδή στο φινάλε του πέμπτου κύκλου τι θα γίνει; Θα μας δείξουν πώς ράφτηκε ο μανδύας, βελονιά-βελονιά;


----------



## panadeli (May 21, 2013)

Έχω δει μόνο τα πρώτα τρία επεισόδια της 3ης σεζόν, αλλά έχω ξενερώσει κι εγώ και μάλιστα πολύ. Το γυμνό δεν με χαλάει καθόλου, η βία κάποιες φορές ναι, αλλά αυτό που κυρίως με εκνευρίζει είναι ότι ύστερα από τρία ωριαία επεισόδια δεν έχει προχωρήσει καθόλου η πλοκή. Κάποια στιγμή στα μισά του 3ου επεισοδίου με πήρε ο ύπνος για κάνα δεκάλεπτο.


----------



## Palavra (May 21, 2013)

Αυτό συμβαίνει και στα βιβλία, πάντως. Περίπου από τα μισά του 3ου και στα επόμενα δύο έχει αρχίσει και κουράζει.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2013)

crystal said:


> Το γυμνό σε κάθε ευκαιρία να το δεχτώ (τις περισσότερες φορές είναι κι ωραίο θέαμα)


Τις προάλλες αναρωτιόμουν για το λόγο που είδα δύο ολόκληρες σεζόν. Μπορεί και να μου έδωσες την απάντηση. :)

Αστειεύομαι. Ίσως δοκίμαζα τις αντοχές μου. Μου προξενούν αλλεργία όλα τα fantasy. Για φέτος το fantasy που αποφάσισα να βλέπω είναι οι _Δαίμονες του Ντα Βίντσι_. Έχει σημαντικό ποσοστό ιστορικής πραγματικότητας, που, αν και παρουσιάζεται μέσα από παραμορφωτικούς φακούς, δεν παύει να ασκεί μια ιδιαίτερη γοητεία.


----------



## azimuthios (May 22, 2013)

Δεν ξενερώνεις με το GoT ρε παιδιά. Είναι η οπτικοποίηση των βιβλίων και είναι και αρκετά πιστό σε πολλά σημεία. Η βία είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. Και το γυμνό και το φαγητό. Άλλωστε τι άλλο έκαναν οι πραγματικοί βασιλιάδες-ιππότες και σία στην εποχή στην οποία παραπέμπει; Όλη την ώρα δεν σκότωναν ο ένας τον άλλο και βίαζαν και έκαναν αιμομιξίες και έριχναν ο ένας τον άλλο από τον θρόνο; Τι μας παραξενεύει και μας ξενίζει; Το ότι τα δείχνει ρεαλιστικά; 

Θα διαφωνήσετε πιθανόν αλλά εγώ περισσότερο αηδιάζω και ενοχλούμαι με την ωμή παρουσίαση των νεκρών και παραμορφωμένων σωμάτων από το CSI και λιγότερο από το GoT που το παίρνω ως αυτό που είναι. Εξαιρετικά βιβλία δοσμένα με εξαιρετικό τρόπο στην οθόνη. 

Είναι τρομερά δοσμένη και καλογραμμένη στα βιβλία η ίντριγκα. Γι' αυτό έγινε μανία για κάποιους. Όχι για τα ανάλαφρα ξωτικά και τους καλοκάγαθους νάνους άλλων βιβλίων φαντασίας... (που και αυτά είναι εξαιρετικά μπορώ να πω, όπως του Τόλκιν και του Μπρουκς).


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν ξενερώνεις με το GoT ρε παιδιά. Είναι η οπτικοποίηση των βιβλίων και είναι και αρκετά πιστό σε πολλά σημεία.


Μα τα έχουμε ξαναπεί (από εδώ και κάτω). Εγώ π.χ. ξενέρωσα πρώτα πρώτα με το βιβλίο. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι όλα τα άλλα παρόμοια βιβλία έχουν καλοκάγαθους νάνους κλπ, πάντως - χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι τα αντίστοιχα βιβλία της Λε Γκεν. Αλλά ντε γκούστιμπους νον έστ ντισπουτάντουμ, είναι και θέμα προσωπικής προτίμησης.


----------



## crystal (May 22, 2013)

Άζι, έγραψα τι ακριβώς με ξένισε εμένα: ότι μου "έδειξαν ρεαλιστικά" μια σκηνή που κι ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας απλώς υπαινίσσεται και δεν περιγράφει καν. Δεν μίλησα ούτε για ανάλαφρα ξωτικά ούτε για καλοκάγαθους νάνους.


----------



## azimuthios (May 22, 2013)

Επειδή δεν θέλω παρεξηγήσεις ειδικά για σειρές (αν είναι δυνατόν!!!!) δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είπες αυτό που έγραψες στο 273 (ωραίο ακούστηκε, Κρύσταλ). Εγώ αναφέρθηκα στα ξωτικά και τους νάνους. Εγώ! Εντάξει; 

Παιδιά, μια και καλή, αν κάτι ξέρω είναι να γράφω... Αυτό το ξέρω τουλάχιστον! Και πώς και τι γράφω! 

Κρύσταλ, συμφωνώ μαζί σου στο ότι στον βωμό της εικόνας πρόσθεσαν πράγματα. Αλλά και πάλι σε ποια ταινία βγαλμένη από βιβλίο δεν γίνεται αυτό; 

Παλ, δεν τολμώ να συγκρίνω Τόλκιν, Μάρτιν, Μπρουκς με τη Λε Γκεν. Άλλο είδος, άλλη γραφή, άλλα θέματα, άλλο εντελώς... Εσύ τη συγκρίνεις δηλαδή;


----------



## crystal (May 22, 2013)

Βρε δεν παρεξηγούμαι. Απλώς έτσι όπως εκφράστηκες, ήταν σαν εμείς να ενοχλούμαστε με τον ρεαλισμό - ενώ εγώ είπα καθαρά ότι με ενόχλησε το βήμα _πέρα _από τον ρεαλισμό, η (κατά τη γνώμη μου) άσκοπη _προσθήκη _της βίας.

Εννοείται ότι όλα είναι υποκειμενικά. Τα βιβλία είχαν από μόνα τους υπερβολική ασχήμια για το δικό μου στομάχι, κι επειδή η εικόνα είναι πιο ισχυρή, στη σειρά η πλευρά αυτή γιγαντώνεται. Κι όταν βλέπω μια παραγωγή τόσο άρτια από τόσες απόψεις, η αναίτια επιπλέον βία μού φαίνεται εύκολη λύση και με απογοητεύει.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2013)

Πάντως, από τότε που έγινε μια σχετική συζήτηση και είπες, Άζι, ότι δεν έβρισκες καθόλου του γούστου σου το _Big Bang Theory_, έχω δει όλα του τα επεισόδια, διάβασα και όλες τις κάρτες του Chuck Lorre (εμφανίζονται στο τέλος κάθε επεισοδίου) και μπορώ να σου περιγράψω καταλεπτώς τον κάθε χαρακτήρα και την πορεία του στις έξι σεζόν. Επίσης δεν ξαναβλέπω επεισόδια επειδή τα θυμάμαι.

Αν με ρωτήσεις να σου πω για το _Παιχνίδι των θρόνων_, φοβάμαι ότι θα μηδενιστώ σε όλες τις απαντήσεις... Θέλω να πω, de gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum.


----------



## azimuthios (May 22, 2013)

Ωραία, θα λέω ποια σειρά δεν μου αρέσει για να τη βλέπετε από τώρα κι έπειτα... χαχαχα

Περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτα. Εγώ δεν ξέρω για γκούστιμπους και κολόριμπους... :twit:


----------



## azimuthios (May 22, 2013)

Κι έτσι για πλάκα θα παρουσιάσω το Top 5 από τις σειρές που έχω δει: 

The Wire (μακράν η Νο 1 από όλες τις απόψεις) 

Prisonbreak (σπουδαίος 1ος κύκλος και Τ-Μπαγκ θεός!) 
How I Met your Mother (τα φιλαράκια των 00ς με ωραίο και όχι κουραστικό χιούμορ) 
2 and a Half Men (θα ήθελα να τη μεταφράσω μόνο και μόνο για τα λογοπαίγνια που έχει. Ο ύμνος των εργένηδων...χεχεχε) 
Τα Φιλαράκια (τότε που προβαλόταν ήταν αδιαμφισβήτητα πολύ αστεία) 

Παρατηρείτε ότι έχω βάλει τρεις κωμικές σειρές. Μάλλον έχω ανάγκη περισσότερο γέλιο παρά προβληματισμό. Αν και το Σύρμα τα είχε όλα και γι' αυτό την έχω πρώτη. 

Κατά τ' άλλα έχω δει Τζακ Μπάουερ (24), το οποίο στους 2-3 πρώτους κύκλους ήταν εξαιρετικά φτιαγμένο, έχω δει Σέρλοκ και το βρήκα πολύ ωραίο, αλλά λίγο, είδα Homeland και το θεώρησα πολύ καλό στο είδος του, είδα και Alias, αλλά για τη Τζένιφερ Γκάρνερ μόνο. Είδα και Lost αλλά θεωρώ ότι σεναριακά το έχεσαν το θέμα και έκανε τεράστια κοιλιά, άσε που είχε χαρακτήρες που ποτέ δεν συμπάθησα, όπως ο κλαψο...νης Τζακ. Έχω δει και λόγω ηλικίας Μέρφι Μπράουν αλλά και πολλά άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα. Α, το Alcatraz θυμήθηκα, που ήταν μέτριο. Και φυσικά το GoT που είναι άρτια φτιαγμένο. 

Σόρυ θυμήθηκα τώρα και το Seinfeld και το Larry (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβή τίτλο αλλά ήταν ο δημιουργός του Seinfeld).

Δεν έχω δει ακόμα Ντάουντον και κάποιες άλλες που γράψατε τις οποίες κρατάω για το μέλλον.


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Παλ, δεν τολμώ να συγκρίνω Τόλκιν, Μάρτιν, Μπρουκς με τη Λε Γκεν. Άλλο είδος, άλλη γραφή, άλλα θέματα, άλλο εντελώς... Εσύ τη συγκρίνεις δηλαδή;


Την ανέφερα επειδή μίλησες για βιβλία φαντασίας.


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Κι έτσι για πλάκα θα παρουσιάσω το Top 5 από τις σειρές που έχω δει



Και το δικό μου τοπ 5:

1. Star Trek The Original Series
2. Star Trek The Next Generation
3. Star Trek Deep Space Nine
4. Star Trek Voyager
5. The Big Bang Theory, αλλά μόνο τα επεισόδια με αναφορές στο Σταρ Τρεκ (δηλαδή σχεδόν όλα)

Εδιτ: Ευτυχώς που δεν έβαλες τοπ 10, θα μου τέλειωναν τα Σταρ Τρεκ!


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2013)

panadeli, οι προτιμήσεις σου υποδηλώνουν μονοθεϊσμό.


----------



## panadeli (May 23, 2013)

Μα ένας είναι ο θεός. Υπάρχει χώρος για άλλον;


----------



## azimuthios (May 23, 2013)

panadeli, δεν έβαλα τέτοιες σειρές γιατί επικεντρώθηκα στις πιο σύγχρονες και λουσάτες. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, όμως, γιατί με αυτά μεγάλωσα κι εγώ. Όπως και με Dr. Who.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2013)

Αυτό πάντως που εγώ καταλαβαίνω είναι πως αν μέναμε για λίγο καιρό οι Λεξιλόγοι στο ίδιο σπίτι με μία τηλεόραση (και χωρίς πισιά κλπ), θα γίνονταν ΕΠΙΚΕΣ μάχες πάνω απ' το τηλεχειριστήριο...


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2013)

Να πω, να πω; :)


Sopranos
Boston Legal
Modern Family 
The Shield
Sons of Anarchy

Έχω αφήσει πολλά απ' έξω, αλλά τι να κάνω...


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό πάντως που εγώ καταλαβαίνω είναι πως αν μέναμε για λίγο καιρό οι Λεξιλόγοι στο ίδιο σπίτι με μία τηλεόραση (και χωρίς πισιά κλπ), θα γίνονταν ΕΠΙΚΕΣ μάχες πάνω απ' το τηλεχειριστήριο...


Ξέρουμε ότι αυτό (τις επικές μάχες) θα μπορούσαν να το πετύχουν _δύο_ λεξιλόγοι, με το χειριστήριο της τηλεόρασης και το χειριστήριο της μουσικής. Θα έλυναν τις διαφορές τους στο ίδιο τραπέζι. (Οι συγκεκριμένοι που έχω κατά νου δεν μπορούν να τις λύσουν στο κρεβάτι.  )


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2013)

Πάντως η λύση στο πρόβλημα του τηλεχειριστηρίου θα ήταν να αφήσει κάποιος εντελώς τυχαία ένα καζάνι προφιτερόλ μακριά από την τηλεόραση, να επωφεληθεί από την σύγχυση που θα ενσκήψει (:inno:), να βάλει το κανάλι που θέλει και μετά να πετάξει τις μπαταρίες στην ανακύκλωση. Υποπτεύομαι ότι στη συνέχεια ο καβγάς θα περιστρεφόταν γύρω από το ποιος βαριέται λιγότερο να σηκωθεί και να αλλάξει το κανάλι με το χέρι αλλά επαφίεμαι στις ευεργετικές (και βαρυντικές) ιδιότητες της σοκολάτας :devil:


----------



## azimuthios (May 23, 2013)

Θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί και η συναινετική λύση του ενός επεισοδίου από την κάθε σειρά. Έτσι, τη μέρα θα βλέπαμε 24 επεισόδια. :) 

Ή εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε μόνο το 24... :lol:


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως η λύση στο πρόβλημα του τηλεχειριστηρίου θα ήταν να αφήσει κάποιος εντελώς τυχαία ένα καζάνι προφιτερόλ μακριά από την τηλεόραση, να επωφεληθεί από την σύγχυση που θα ενσκήψει (:inno:), να βάλει το κανάλι που θέλει και μετά να πετάξει τις μπαταρίες στην ανακύκλωση. Υποπτεύομαι ότι στη συνέχεια ο καβγάς θα περιστρεφόταν γύρω από το ποιος βαριέται λιγότερο να σηκωθεί και να αλλάξει το κανάλι με το χέρι αλλά επαφίεμαι στις ευεργετικές (και βαρυντικές) ιδιότητες της σοκολάτας :devil:



Για ένα καζάνι προφιτερόλ σας επιτρέπω να δείτε ακόμα και Τράγκα.:devil:


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2013)

Τι σας είπα; Ήδη πιάνει :twit:


----------



## panadeli (May 23, 2013)

Ας δώσω και μια πραγματική απάντηση, γιατί νωρίτερα έκανα πλάκα με το 5/5 Σταρ Τρεκ. Μα πάλι έπρεπε να βάλω φατσούλες;
Άντε λοιπόν στα σοβαρά τώρα, αλλά ανά κατηγορία, γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να συγκρίνω μήλα με πορτοκάλια:

Αστυνομικές/Μυστηρίου
1. Columbo. Απλά αξεπέραστος.
2. House, M.D. Για τον εκπληκτικό Χιου Λόρι. Ελπίζω να μην αναρωτιέστε γιατί μπαίνει στις σειρές μυστηρίου.
3. The Killing. Έχω δει το αμερικάνικο και μου άρεσε πολύ. Από 2 Ιουνίου η δεύτερη σεζόν.
4. Twin Peaks. Ποιος σκότωσε τη Λόρα Πάλμερ;
5. Moonlighting. Οι πρώτες δυόμισι σεζόν. Προτού —ατυχώς— γίνει το μοιραίο.

Δεν έχω δει: 
The Wire. Έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει μπει στο ροτέισιον.
Criminal Minds. Τα λίγα επεισόδια που έχω δει μου άρεσαν αρκετά, ιδίως λόγω της μεγάλης αδυναμίας μου στον Μάντι Πατίνκιν. 
Θα μπορούσε να είναι στο τοπ 5:
Sherlock. Μου άρεσαν οι δύο πρώτες σεζόν, αλλά περιμένω να δω και παρακάτω. 

Κωμικές
1. Yes Minister/Yes Prime Minister. Άποψή μου πάντα, αλλά μακράν η καλύτερη κωμική σειρά όλων των εποχών. Όποιος δεν την έχει δει δεν ξέρει τι χάνει.
2. Friends. Ξεκαρδιστικά επεισόδια ακόμη και στην 38η επανάληψη. Και μόνο ότι η σειρά κράτησε 10 χρόνια χωρίς να κάνει ιδιαίτερη κοιλιά τα λέει όλα.
3. Arrested Development. Εκπληκτικό χιούμορ, ιδίως οι πρώτες δύο σεζόν. Στην τρίτη οι σεναριογράφοι άρχισαν να βαριούνται και η σειρά δικαίως ματαιώθηκε.
4. The Big Bang Theory. Θα την έβαζα πιο ψηλά, αλλά έχω δει λίγα επεισόδια. Σε όλα όμως λύνομαι στα γέλια.
5. Blackadder. Ξεκαρδιστικό. Δυστυχώς κράτησε πολύ λίγο.

Δεν έχω δει:
Modern Family. Όλοι λένε ότι είναι καλό αλλά πού χρόνος.
How I met your mother. Ditto.
Seinfeld. Δεν έχω δει αρκετά επεισόδια για να σχηματίσω ολοκληρωμένη άποψη. Ορισμένες στιγμές τις βρήκα ξεκαρδαστικές, άλλες όχι τόσο.

Φαντασίας
1. Babylon 5. Η επιστημονική φαντασία συναντά τη διπλωματία στην αγαπημένη μου sci-fi σειρά όλων των εποχών. Το σενάριο δεν κάνει κοιλιά παρά τα πέντε χρόνια. Οι ατάκες του Kosh όλα τα λεφτά.
2. Star Trek: The Next Generation. Τα έχει όλα εκτός από το βαθύτερο story arc, κάτι που εμένα προσωπικά μου λείπει. Ίσως αυτό να κάνει και τη διαφορά σε σχέση με το προσωπικό μου #1.
3. Battlestar Galactica. Το ριμέικ. Το λάτρεψα, αλλά κάποιες σεναριακές ασυνέπειες μου άφησαν πικρή γεύση στο στόμα.
4. Star Trek: The Original Series. Και δεύτερο Σταρ Τρεκ στο τοπ 5; Ε ναι. Και λίγα είναι.
5. Life on Mars. Το αμερικανικό. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι στη σωστή κατηγορία, αλλά πού ακριβώς θα μπορούσε να μπει; Στα αστυνομικά ίσως.

Δεν έχω δει:
The Prisoner. Λένε ότι είναι εξαιρετικό. Το ορίτζιναλ δηλαδή.
Θα μπορούσε να είναι στο τοπ 5:
Game of Thrones. Δυστυχώς η τρίτη σεζόν έχει προλάβει να με ξενερώσει πολύ. Ίδωμεν.
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. Και τρίτο Σταρ Τρεκ στην πεντάδα ίσως πήγαινε πολύ. Θα άξιζε πάντως.

Ιστορικές
1. I Claudius. Μια κατηγορία μόνο του. Σπουδή στην παρακμή της δημοκρατίας και την αντικατάστασή της από τον δεσποτισμό. Εξαιρετικές ερμηνείες, η φοβερή δύναμη του βιβλίου βγαίνει στην οθόνη παρά τα λιτά μέσα και το θεατρικό στήσιμο. Η ίδια περίοδος εν μέρει ενέπνευσε και μια αγαπημένες μου κινηματογραφικές σειρές: τον Πόλεμο των Άστρων. Ναι, μη γελάτε.

Δεν έχω δει:
The Borgias, αλλά θα το κάνω σύντομα.
Roots.
Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν στο τοπ 5:
The Tudors, North and South, Cambridge Spies. Αλλά δεν πάει το χέρι μου να τα γράψω κάτω από τον Κλαύδιο.

Δραματικές/Περιπέτειες κλπ
1. Dexter. Κάποια στιγμή τη μίσησα, το τέλος της 4ης σεζόν με θορύβησε τόσο που δυσκολεύτηκα να κοιμηθώ. Όμως η τραγικότητα του κεντρικού ήρωα τελικά με κέρδισε.
2. Breaking Bad. Εδώ τον κεντρικό ήρωα μπόρεσα πραγματικά να τον αντιπαθήσω. Όμως οι πολλές σπουδαίες στιγμές της σειράς δεν μου επιτρέπουν να την κατεβάσω από το #2. 
3. Homeland. Καλογυρισμένο και με σπουδαίες ερμηνείες. Όχι, δεν είναι αντιτρομοκρατική προπαγάνδα. Περισσότερο σε αρχαιοελληνική τραγωδία μου κάνει.
4. The Good Wife. More than meets the eye.
5. Chicago Hope. Οι πρώτες δύο σεζόν, μόνο για τον Τζέφρι Γκάιγκερ, έναν από τους πιο αναπάντεχους χαρακτήρες που έχουν εμφανιστεί στη μικρή οθόνη. Μετά τη δεύτερη σεζόν δεν βλεπόταν.

Δεν έχω δει:
Πολλές.

Θα μπορούσε να μπει στο τοπ 5:
The Sopranos. Είχα δει παλιά τις δύο πρώτες σεζόν και μου άρεσαν πολύ, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν τις ξανάπιασα ποτέ.


Κινούμενα Σχέδια
1. South Park. Δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα γυριζόταν σειρά κινουμένων σχεδίων που να ξεπερνούσε τους Σίμπσονς. Κι όμως. 
2. The Simpsons. Ο,τι και να πει ή να γράψει κανείς είναι λίγο. Δυστυχώς κάπου μετά την 7η-8η σεζόν έκαναν φοβερή κοιλιά.
3. Στον ίδιο κατάλογο με τις παραπάνω δεν μπαίνει καμία σειρά για κανέναν λόγο.

Σίγουρα έχω ξεχάσει πολλές. Έπονται προσθήκες και ανακατατάξεις.


----------



## SBE (May 23, 2013)

Εμένα μου αρεσουν πολλά και δεν μπορώ να τα βάλω σε τοπ 5 ή τοπ 10. 
Έπειτα όταν τελειώνουν τα αντικαθιστουν άλλα. 
Αυτή την εποχή βλέπω συστηματικά How I met your mother, Big Bang Theory, The Good Wife. Βλέπω κι άλλα για να περάσει η ώρα, απλά δεν σκάω άμα χάσω κανένα επεισόδιο. 
Στο παρελθόν έβλεπα άλλα. Και μερικά που τα έχουν δει οι πάντες απλά δεν έτυχε να τα δω. Σοπράνος, The Wire κλπ.


----------



## azimuthios (May 23, 2013)

Δεν συζητώ ότι αισθάνομαι σαν βλαξ που μέσα στην ταχύτητα του ποστ μου δεν έβαλα, House, Yes Minister, Columbo, The Killing, Arrested Development, South Park etc. 

Ειδικά τις δύο πρώτες έπρεπε να τις βάλω στο Τοπ 5.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα τελείωσε το (αμερικάνικο) _The Office_. Αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι ο μοναδικός Έλληνας που το παρακολούθησε 9 χρόνια, 201 επεισόδια.


----------



## panadeli (May 25, 2013)

Μπορεί και να είσαι.
Εγώ είχα δει το πρώτο επεισόδιο και δεν μου είχε πολυαρέσει, οπότε δεν είδα παρακάτω.
Αξίζει, ε;


----------



## azimuthios (May 25, 2013)

http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/prwtagwnistria-tou-Game-of-Thrones-arnithike-na-ksanakanei-erwtikes-skines/677516

Εντάξει τώρα... ξενέρωσα κι εγώ! :lol:


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

@panadeli: Όπως λένε οι αγγλόφωνοι, it is an acquired taste. Ήθελε μερικά επεισόδια για να ξεπεράσεις τις ιδιορρυθμίες κάποιων από τους βασικούς χαρακτήρες, του Καρέλ αρχικά (ή του Ζερβέ / Τζερβέιζ, στη βρετανική βερσιόν). Στη μέση έφυγε ο Καρέλ, αλλά η σειρά επέζησε. Το ότι κράτησε 9 χρόνια, σε ένα γραφείο, με ελάχιστες αλλαγές χαρακτήρων, σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ψάξω να βρω ποια ήταν η μαγική του συνταγή.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

@azi:



> Η 26χρονη Chaplin δεν αποκάλυψε το όνομα της ηθοποιού, αλλά έχει υπάρξει αρκετή φημολογία ότι αυτή μπορεί να είναι η Emilia Clarke, η οποία παίζει την κόρη του πρώην Βασιλιά, την Daenerys Targaryen (ή Καλίσι, όπως την ξέρουμε περισσότερο).



George will be so sorry!
http://imgbox.com/adulFcDM


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2013)

Για τον θαυμαστή του The Office (το αμερικάνικο) κοίτα και το Parks and Recreation.


----------



## Tonia (Jun 1, 2013)

Διαβάζω το νήμα τόση ώρα και τρώγομαι να σχολιάσω τα πάντα. Το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω, λοιπόν, είναι να βάλω και το δικό μου top 5, αλλά θα κάνω ζαβολιά, δηλαδή θα διαχωρίσω τις κωμικές από τις υπόλοιπες.

Top 5 κωμικών σειρών:

1) Friends. Θα μπορούσα να παίξω όλους τους διαλόγους, έχω δει πάνω από 50 φορές το κάθε επεισόδιο και ενίοτε η σειρά είναι το happy place μου - μαζί με το (The) Shire.
2) Yes, Prime Minister. Στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το Friends.
3) Fawlty Towers. (Σβήνω-γράφω για το 2 και το 3 τόση ώρα, δεν έχω λόγια, τα αγαπώ και τα δύο πάρα πολύ, ίσως παίζει και ρόλο το ότι τα πρωτοείδα σε μικρή ηλικία – στην ΕΡΤ - και μου θυμίζουν τα νιάτα μου).
4) Big Bang Theory. Πρέπει να είσαι αρκετά geek για να εκτιμάς τα αστεία. Εγώ ήμουν πάντα σε ένα βαθμό, αλλά έχω και άντρα σούπερ geek (από εκείνους που κάνουν format το pc και επανεγκαθιστούν τα προγράμματα - για διασκέδαση) οπότε αυτό βοήθησε.
5) Frasier. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν είδα κάποιον να το αναφέρει. Για εμένα είναι κορυφαία σειρά και ωδή στον αυτοσαρκασμό. 

Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνω το Modern Family, επειδή δεν χωράει, και το How I met your mother, επειδή με έχει εκνευρίσει, αν και, επιτέλους είδαμε την περίφημη μαμά στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο του τελευταίου κύκλου. 

Top 5 άλλων σειρών:

1) Homeland. Για τις προσδοκίες μου. 
2) Dexter. Δεν μπορώ να μην αναγνωρίσω το πόσο έχω απολαύσει αυτή τη σειρά. Αλλά πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι α) το μοτίβο με την εικόνα του Dexter ως νήπιο (όσοι το έχουν δει, ξέρουν σε τι αναφέρομαι) είναι πολύ disturbing για έναν γονιό (γενικά από τότε που έκανα παιδιά έχω αναπτύξει ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία σε δραματικές σειρές που εμπλέκουν παιδιά στην υπόθεση) και β) η ζωή μου έχει γίνει λίγο χειρότερη από τότε που άρχισα να παρακολουθώ αυτού του τύπου τις σειρές (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του CSI). Θα ήθελα να μην μου είχε δοθεί η ευκαιρία να αναπτύξω τόσο τη φαντασία μου στον τομέα του εγκλήματος ή του «τι μπορεί να συμβεί». Και μετά από αυτά, εξακολουθεί να είναι στο νούμερο δύο. 
3) Game of Thrones. Δεν με έχει ξενερώσει καθόλου, απλά θα προτιμούσα να (είχα την υπομονή ώστε να περίμενα και να) έβλεπα την τρίτη σεζόν συνολικά. Με έχει εξοργίσει όμως το γεγονός ότι γύρισαν μόνο 10 επεισόδια και ότι πρέπει να περιμένουμε άλλον έναν χρόνο για να δούμε τη συνέχεια. Αναπολώ τις εποχές που μια σειρά παιζόταν κάθε εβδομάδα, από Σεπτέμβριο μέχρι Ιούνιο...... 
4) Lost. Όσο κι αν ένοιωσα εξαπατημένη με το (χειρότερο) φινάλε (όλων των εποχών), η διαδικασία της παρακολούθησης όλων των επεισοδίων πλην του τελευταίου ήταν εξαιρετικά ευχάριστη. Έχει κι αυτό την αξία του.
5) Sherlock. Αριστούργημα (BBC βεβαίως-βεβαίως), ίσως έχει παίξει ρόλο το ότι από μικρή λάτρευα τις ιστορίες του Sherlock Holmes, αλλά διάβαζα τελευταία διάφορα ακατανόητα, ότι, λέει, σκέφτονται να μην το συνεχίσουν και να το ξαναπιάσουν μετά από χρόνια, γιατί θα έχει ενδιαφέρον, λέει, ακόμα και για τους ηθοποιούς, να δούνε την εξέλιξη των χαρακτήρων μετά από χρόνια (@..!#&*). Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν ένα κανάλι δεν έχει έσοδα από διαφημίσεις..... 

Θέλω πολύ να δω Babylon 5 και Battlestar Galactica (αυτό το έχω ψιλοξεκινήσει) και νομίζω ότι θα το κάνω το καλοκαίρι. Επίσης, το The Good Wife. Α, και το Damages από τον δεύτερο κύκλο και μετά. Ο πρώτος μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ. Το Breaking Bad δεν μου άρεσε (είδα τον πρώτο κύκλο και τον μισό δεύτερο) αλλά νιώθω άβολα όταν το ομολογώ, καθώς άρεσε σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως τους φίλους και γνωστούς... Ίσως δεν του έδωσα την ευκαιρία που του άξιζε και θα επανεξετάσω τη στάση μου στο μέλλον.

Θα ακολουθήσουν επιπλέον σχόλια, αφού σίγουρα μόλις πατήσω το post θα θυμηθώ πολλά σημαντικά που έχω ξεχάσει να σχολιάσω (ήδη περνάνε από μπροστά μου σκόρπια γράμματα........χμ, Prison Break, Rubicon, House MD, Grey's Anatomy,Eureka, The Mentalist και πολλά - πολλά - άλλα).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 1, 2013)

Μμμμ... Για να δούμε...
Τοπ φάιβ. Φτάνει για όλες οι ιατρικές και sci-fi σειρές;
Τα υπόλοιπα έπονται. 

Και δεν βλέπω κανέναν να μιλάει για τον Σουλεημάν. Τι έγινε, αδέλφια; Μας έφαγε η κουλτούρα;  :devil:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 2, 2013)

Επειδή έχω εντρυφήσει στο θέμα «κωμικές σειρές» και έχω αφιερώσει άπειρες ώρες στην παρακολούθηση και την εμπέδωση πολλών από αυτές :-D, έχω να πω τα εξής: βεβαίως, τα _Friends, How I Met Your Mother, Two and a Half Men, Frasier_ (έχεις δίκιο Τόνια!), και παλιότερα το _Cheers_ και το _Taxi_ και άλλες αμερικανικές σειρές είναι πολύ καλές, πετυχημένες και ευχάριστες - αλλά το βρετανικό χιούμορ παραμένει αξεπέραστο. Ποιο απ' όλα αυτά συγκρίνεται με τον _Blackadder_, το _Monty Python's Flying Circus_, το _Yes, Prime Minister_ ή (δεν ξέρω αν το βλέπατε) το _Not the 9 o'clock News_; Το θετικό των αμερικανικών σειρών είναι ότι έχουν λίγο-πολύ σταθερό επίπεδο: ξέρεις ότι θα γελάσεις, όποιο επεισόδιο κι αν βλέπεις, ενώ οι βρετανικές έχουν πιο μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα. Πάντως κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι οι κωμικές σειρές πηγαίνουν από την Αγγλία στην Αμερική, ενώ τα τηλεπαιχνίδια πάνε αντίστροφα 

Κατά τα άλλα, το _Lost_ ήταν κτγμ από τις καλύτερες συλλήψεις στην ιστορία της τηλεόρασης (άσχετα με το πώς εξελίχθηκε στο τέλος), και ομοίως η πρώτη σαιζόν του _24_ (Jack Bauer for President!). Θεωρώ το _Homeland_ πάρα πολύ καλό μέχρι στιγμής, θα δούμε τι θα γίνει αργότερα. Το _Game of Thrones_ είναι εξαιρετικά καλογυρισμένο, με κάνει να εύχομαι να μην είχα διαβάσει τα βιβλία ώστε να έχω έστω και ελάχιστη αγωνία για το τι θα γίνει παρακάτω  Από sci-fi, το _Babylon 5_ ήταν όντως καταπληκτική σειρά: μετά τον πρώτο κύκλο, που κάπως ψαχνόταν, βελτιώθηκε κατακόρυφα. Κάποιος μου είπε ότι έχει έντονες αναφορές σε Tolkien, και νομίζω ότι είχε δίκιο!

Και βέβαια, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείτε λέγοντας «ιατρικές σειρές» - η ιατρική σειρά είναι μόνο μία! Το αστείο είναι πως ο Hugh Laurie, πριν γίνει House, είχε πει το εξής ως πρίγκηπας στο _Blackadder_:
...you have the physique of a demigod, purple of cheek, plump of fetlock, the shapely ankle and the well filled trousers: the tells of a human body in perfect working order!
Blackadder: He's dead sir.
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## panadeli (Jun 2, 2013)

Χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που αναγνωρίζουν πόσο σπουδαία σειρά ήταν το Babylon 5. 
Δεν το συναντάς συχνά. :) :up:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 2, 2013)

Όντως παραγνωρισμένη σειρά - πρέπει να τη μελετήσεις για να την εκτιμήσεις  Μ' αρέσει πώς κλείνουν και εξηγούνται στο τέλος θέματα που είχαν ανοίξει από τον πρώτο ή τον δεύτερο κύκλο!


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

H διαφορά που έχω παρατηρήσει ανάμεσα σε αμερικάνικες και αγγλικές κωμωδίες είναι στην υπόθεση. Οι Αμερικανοί χρησιμοποιούν απλή πλοκή και στηρίζονται στο διάλογο για να κάνουν τον θεατή να γελάσει, ενώ οι Άγγλοι φτιάχνουν κωμωδία με μεγάλη πλοκή, παρεξηγήσεις και καταστάσεις στις οποίες ο θεατής ξέρει περισσότερα από τους ήρωες. Και τα δύο έχουν πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα και νομίζω ότι το αμερικάνικο στυλ προέρχεται από τα πρώτα χρόνια της τηλεόρασης που ήταν περιορισμένα τα τεχνικά μέσα και ήταν όλα τα προγράμματα ζωντανά, ενώ το αγγλικό στυλ είναι από τη θεατρική παράδοση, μέχρι την κομέντια ντελ άρτε και τον Μολιέρο (και άλλα τέτοια που εμένα μου φαίνονται κρύα τον 21ο αιώνα). 
Κορυφαίες κωμωδίες το Frasier (δεν είδα ποτέ το Cheers και δεν ξέρω πώς ήταν) και το Μάλιστα Κύριε Υπουργέ/ Πρωθυπουργέ. Και με τις δύο σε κάποια σημεία έχω γελάσει μέχρι δακρύων*- αυτό δεν είναι άλλωστε το μέτρο της καλής κωμωδίας;

Όσο για το πώς ταξιδεύουν οι κωμωδίες και τα τηλεπαιχνίδια, ακόμα και γι'αυτό υπάρχει κωμική σειρά, Episodes (αμερικανοί σεναριογράφοι, αγγλική δομή, αγγλοαμερικανική συμπαραγωγή).

* Το επεισόδιο του Frasier, Daphne's Room, που γελάω μέχρι δακρύων κάθε φορά που το βλέπω, έχει εντούτοις την παραδοσιακή πλοκή της κωμωδίας της παρεξήγησης σε απλό και κατανοητό επίπεδο για κάθε θεατή. Οπότε ίσως τελικά η παραδοσιακή κωμωδία να μην είναι τόσο κρύα. Από την άλλη το επεισόδιο Room Service, της ίδιας σειράς, με το οποίο γελάω επίσης μέχρι δακρύων, έχει το τέχνασμα τρεις ψυχαναλυτές σε ένα δωμάτιο προσπαθούν να λύσουν τα προβλήματά τους- που κάποιοι θεατές όπως διαπίστωσα δεν το πιάνουν καθόλου.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 3, 2013)

Και το Fawlty Towers παιδιά, μην το ξεχνάμε... Πολύ γέλιο κατά τη γνώμη μου. 

Δείτε κι αυτό: http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/oi-Sopranos-i-pio-kalogrammeni-seira-olwn-twn-epoxwn/679407


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 9, 2013)

And who are you, the proud lord said that I must bow so low? 
Only a cat of a different coat that's all the truth I know. 
In a coat of gold or a coat of red a lion still has claws.
And mine are long and sharp, My Lord as long and sharp as yours.
And so he spoke, and so he spoke, 
that Lord of Castamere
but now the rains weep o'er his hall with no one there to hear. 
Yes, now the rains weep o'er his hall and not a soul to hear.

Ποιος είσαι συ, ο περήφανος άρχοντας λέει, στον οποίο θα υποκλιθώ;
Μόνο μια γάτα με μανδύα διαφορετικό, την αλήθεια αυτή ξέρω μόνο εγώ. 
Με μανδύα χρυσό ή μανδύα πορφυρό, το λιοντάρι έχει νύχια γαμψά. 
Και τα δικά μου είναι μακριά και κοφτερά, Άρχοντά μου, σαν τα δικά σου κοφτερά. 
Αυτά έλεγε, λοιπόν, αυτά
ο Άρχοντας του Κάσταμιρ 
όμως τώρα οι βροχές το κάστρο του πλημμυρίζουν και δεν τον ακούει κανείς 
Ναι, τώρα οι βροχές το κάστρο του πλημμυρίζουν και δεν τον ακούει ψυχή. 



Οι στίχοι και μια επιτόπου μετάφραση δική μου. Καλό άκουσμα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

Μπράβο. Από τα θετικά σημεία της σειράς.



nickel said:


> *Game of Thrones: *Παρότι το τραγούδι βρίσκεται στο τρίτο βιβλίο του Μάρτιν, στην τηλεοπτική μεταφορά ακούγεται στο τέλος του 9ου επεισοδίου του 2ου κύκλου. Το τραγούδι είναι ψευτομεσαιωνικό, λέγεται _The Rains of Castamere_ και το τραγουδάει ο Matt Berninger του συγκροτήματος The National.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rmzfuQN9vk


----------



## crystal (Jun 10, 2013)

Χάρη σ' εσάς ξεκίνησα να βλέπω το Life on Mars κι έχω ξετρελαθεί (ειδικά με τον Guv, πεθαίνω).


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Σίκουελ, _Ashes to Ashes_. Το έτος: 1983. Ο αντιπαθητικός που προστίθεται στο καστ της τρίτης σεζόν λέει:
—I got intel.
Το _intelligence_ κόντυνε σε _intel_ στη δεκαετία του 1960 αλλά στα 80 παραμένει σπάνιο.
Ο Χαντ (Guv) σχολιάζει λοιπόν:
— "Intel"? There's posh. Tell you what... you get "reconnoitre" into a sentence, I might buy you a fish supper.

Όταν θα φτάσεις εκεί, να ξέρεις ότι είσαι στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο της τελευταίας σεζόν και δεν έχει άλλο. (Η θλιβερή στιγμή που έζησα χτες  )


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Ξέρει κανείς αν η σειρά _*The Pretender*_ έχει ελληνικό όνομα ή γνωστή απόδοση στα ελληνικά;


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

...
Ζαζ, απολύτως τίποτα δεν βρήκα, άρα _υποθέτω_ ότι ο τίτλος έμεινε αμετάφραστος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω καν αν ήρθε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα! Οπότε να το αφήσω στα αγγλικά και δίπλα εντός παρενθέσεως να βάλω στα ελληνικά «...» — τι; Το «Ο υποκριτής» δεν είναι ανακριβές εδώ; Τα δε «υποκρινόμενος» ή «προσποιούμενος» μου ακούγονται κάπως... οι μετοχές μου μοιάζουν κάπως αδύναμες εδώ. «Προσποιητός» πάλι... μπα. Χελπ!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Αν μου ζητούσαν να βρω πρωτότυπο τίτλο για τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά θα έδινα κάτι σαν "Ο άνθρωπος με τα χίλια πρόσωπα". Και δεν το δίνει με την έννοια του υποκριτή αλλά αυτού που διεκδικεί κάτι -εδώ για λογαριασμό άλλων. Ο Διεκδικητής, λοιπόν;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

Ο άνθρωπος με τους χίλιους ρόλους;
Ο πολυπρόσωπος;


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

...
_*The Pretender*_ is an American television series that aired on NBC from 1996 to 2000. The series starred Michael T. Weiss as Jarod, a genius and former child prodigy with the ability to become anyone he wants to be, i.e., to flawlessly impersonate anyone in virtually any line of work. (e.g. a fireman, a doctor, etc.) ...


*Storyline*
Jarod is a pretender, a very intelligent person with the ability to slide into somebody else's personality. For that purpose, he has been taken from his family as a child in order to work for a secret agency called The Centre. But recently, he escaped. Jarod's new mission in life is to help people in need with his gift, and to find out what really happened to his allegedly dead parents. Only, Miss Parker and her team are out to get him...

*Also Known As (AKA)* 
Pretender (Germany, Spain)
A kaméleon (Hungary)
Hamitchaze (Israel, Hebrew title)
Jarod il camaleonte (Italy)
Kameleon (Poland)
Kameleonten (Sweden)
Kameleontti (Finland)
Kamæleonen: En mand på flugt (Denmark)
Ladrones de identidad (Spain, cable TV title)
Le caméléon (France)
Pretendentas (Lithuania, imdb display title)
Притворщик (Russia)


Μυριοκαρατερίστας ο χαμαιλεόντειος


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Ναι, καταλαβαίνω τι θέλετε να πείτε (#314-316), αλλά χρειάζομαι την ανάδειξη της προσποίησης (και της κάλπικης / μη-γνήσιας συμπεριφοράς) στο κείμενό μου...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

Απέρριψα το «Άνθρωπος-χαμαιλέοντας» επειδή είναι αρνητικό («άνθρωπος που αλλάζει απόψεις, ιδέες και φρονήματα ανάλογα με τις καταστάσεις και τα συμφέροντά του»). Αλλά οι άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι δεν επηρεάστηκαν.

Προσθήκη: Ε, Ζαζ!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Απέρριψα το «Άνθρωπος-χαμαιλέοντας» επειδή είναι αρνητικό («άνθρωπος που αλλάζει απόψεις, ιδέες και φρονήματα ανάλογα με τις καταστάσεις και τα συμφέροντά του»).


Κι εγώ τον χαμαιλέοντα σκέφτηκα πρώτα --μου θύμισε τον Ζέλιγκ


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

...
Τότε πάει και ο κάλπης (ο Πολύκαλπος ;)). Ο χαμαιλέοντας μου άρεσε, αλλά όντως η μεταφορική του είναι αρνητική 
(ΛΚΝ: «(μτφ.) άνθρωπος άστατος, που αλλάζει πεποιθήσεις ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις, για να εξυπηρετεί το συμφέρον του.»). Αν το πιάσουμε όμως σαν απλή (αχρωμάτιστη) παρομοίωση με το ερπετό; Το θέμα βέβαια είναι πώς θα το ερμηνεύσει ο αναγνώστης, οπότε...

Ο σφετεριστής; Ο άνθρωπος με τα χίλια πρόσωπα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Ήταν θέμα χρόνου με τόσους χαμαιλεονταρισμούς!


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

...
Ο άνθρωπος με τα χίλια πρόσωπα είπαμε, όχι με τα χίλια χρώματα και πολυσοβατισμένος. 
Εν τούτοις, ο χαμαιλέων ερπετόν ποικιλόχρουν εστί.


----------



## crystal (Jun 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σίκουελ, _Ashes to Ashes_. Το έτος: 1983. Ο αντιπαθητικός που προστίθεται στο καστ της τρίτης σεζόν λέει:
> —I got intel.
> Το _intelligence_ κόντυνε σε _intel_ στη δεκαετία του 1960 αλλά στα 80 παραμένει σπάνιο.
> Ο Χαντ (Guv) σχολιάζει λοιπόν:
> ...



Νομίζω πως το Ashes to Ashes είναι ακόμα καλύτερο (αφού ξεπεράσεις το αρχικό σοκ της μόδας του '80). Το μόνο που δεν αντέχω είναι που ο θάνατος είναι ντυμένος κλόουν. It gives me the creeps...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2013)

Είδα Homeland, τελείωσε το GoT, έχω το The Following στα προσεχώς. Άλλη σειρά κωμική ή περιπετειώδη να περάσουμε το καλοκαίρι μας με καμιά μπιρίτσα και ξηρό καρπό με τη σύζυγο; :)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 18, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Είδα Homeland, τελείωσε το GoT, έχω το The Following στα προσεχώς. Άλλη σειρά κωμική ή περιπετειώδη να περάσουμε το καλοκαίρι μας με καμιά μπιρίτσα και ξηρό καρπό με τη σύζυγο; :)



Το The Following το σταμάτησα μετά το 6ο-7ο επεισόδιο, μου παραφάνηκε διεστραμμένο.
Πριν λίγες βδομάδες ξεκίνησε η 2η σεζόν του The Killing.
Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για το Black Mirror και για το The Hour, αλλά δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να τα δω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

crystal said:


> (αφού ξεπεράσεις το αρχικό σοκ της μόδας του '80)



Έχω συχνά την εντύπωση ότι η συγκεκριμένη δεκαετία αναπαριστάται πολύ παραφουσκωμένη και υπερβολικότερη απ'ό,τι ήταν στ'αλήθεια. Και έχω και αποδείξεις, ξένα περιοδικά μόδας της εποχής εκείνης που τα βρήκα στην αποθήκη ΔΕΝ είχαν τόσο υπερβολικές εμφανίσεις όσο στο συγκεκριμένο σήριαλ (που το παρακολούθησα πολύ περιστασιακά), ούτε ότaν βλέπω ταινίες της εποχής εκείνης είναι ο κόσμος έτσι. Εκτός αν στην Αγγλία ήταν όντως τόσο υπερβολικές και ακραίες οι μόδες, όχι πουθενά αλλού. Το οποίο θα οτ πίστευα κρίνοντας από το τι φοράνε τώρα οι κάτω των 25 στο Λονδίνο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για το Black Mirror και για το The Hour, αλλά δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να τα δω.



Το πρώτο μου χάλασε τον ύπνο και δεν είδα όλα τα επεισόδια, το δέυτερο δε με συγκίνησε καθόλου. Αν το πετύχεις πουθενά, δες το Boss, έχει πάρα πολύ καλές ερμηνείες και γενικά ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/24-reasons-why-george-rr-martin-is-the-biggest-troll-in-lite

Προσοχή! Ας μην το ανοίξουν όσοι δεν έχουν δει τον τελευταίο κύκλο και σκοπεύουν να τον δουν. Οι άλλοι απλώς θα γελάσουν... :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 19, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Είδα Homeland, τελείωσε το GoT, έχω το The Following στα προσεχώς. Άλλη σειρά κωμική ή περιπετειώδη να περάσουμε το καλοκαίρι μας με καμιά μπιρίτσα και ξηρό καρπό με τη σύζυγο; :)





azimuthios said:


> Δες ... το TREME. ... έχει καλή μουσική και δείχνει Νέα Ορλεάνη. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον.



Είδα και τη δεύτερη σεζόν... Εξαιρώντας τη μουσική (η οποία, οφείλω να ομολογήσω, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αρκετά δύσκολη από κάποιους), σε ό,τι αφορά το "πολιτικοκοινωνικό" κομμάτι της πλοκής μου ήρθε πάμπολλες φορές η διάθεση να αναφωνήσω "Όπως Ελλάδα, ρε γαμώτο". Ανατριχιαστικές ομοιότητες (ιδίως δε το κομμάτι περί προκατάληψης γενικά των Αμερικανών απέναντι στους "τεμπέληδες και διεφθαρμένους" νότιους Νεαορλανίτες.

Θεωρώ ότι είναι από τις πολύ καλές σειρές που έχω δει. Στους ρυθμούς του The Wire (δηλαδή ώρες ώρες αργό), πολλές μουσικές αναφορές (συχνά όμως σε δύσκολα ιδιώματα), εξαιρετικό καστ, γυρίσματα στους πραγματικούς χώρους. 

Να ξεκαθαρίσω πάντως ότι για τους λόγους α και β (που μολαταύτα θεωρώ ότι ανήκουν στα θετικά της σειράς) ΔΕΝ το συστήνω.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Το The Following το σταμάτησα μετά το 6ο-7ο επεισόδιο, μου παραφάνηκε διεστραμμένο.


Εγώ παραλίγο να το παρατήσω γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι το τράβηξε από τα μαλλιά. Ο κύκλος ολοκληρώθηκε με cliffhanger, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, επομένως περιμένουμε το δεύτερο :)

Αζιμούθιε, αν σας αρέσει συνδυασμός βρετανικής σειράς με αστυνομικό θρίλερ, προτείνω το Wire in the Blood. Λίγο αργό, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται καλό :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 19, 2013)

Βρετανική σειρά και ξερό ψωμί, Παλ. Ευχαριστώ!

cliffhanger, ε; Καμιά απόδοση έχουμε γι' αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> cliffhanger, ε; Καμιά απόδοση έχουμε γι' αυτό;


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4504


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2013)

Ναι (έπρεπε να το είχα υποψιαστεί :)): http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4504-cliffhanger


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2013)

Χαχαχα, πρόλαβα τον Σπίντι Γκονζάλες! :laugh:


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 19, 2013)

Το ήξερα, απλώς ήθελα να δω αν είναι σε ετοιμότητα ο Ζάζουλας! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2013)

Αν σας αρέσουν τα πιο λάιτ νομικά που έχουν περισσότερη δολοπλοκία και λιγότερο δικαστήριο:

*Suits*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suits_(TV_series)

Είναι καλοκαιρινή σειρά: 12 επεισόδια το καλοκαίρι του 2011, 16 πέρυσι.


----------



## crystal (Jun 23, 2013)

Λοιπόν, τέλειωσα και το Ashes to Ashes (από τον Ντέξτερ είχα να κολλήσω έτσι) και ναι, ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο. Λυπάμαι μόνο τον άνθρωπο που θα το υποτιτλίσει.
Και τώρα, αγαπημένοι μου, αφού μου κάνατε τη ζημιά, έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι που να αντέξει τη σύγκριση; Βοηθήστε με, γιατί θα καταλήξω στο ριμέικ του Upstairs, Downstairs...


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2013)

Δεν είναι ρημέικ, είναι σίκουελ.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για μια ματιά στο μέλλον, δείτε τι είναι το Netflix και πώς του χρωστάμε το _House of Cards_ με τον Κέβιν Σπέισι.
> ]...]
> Η σειρά των 13 επεισοδίων ρουφιέται ανάλογα με το χρόνο που έχει να της διαθέσει κανείς. Το εννιάρι στο imdb δεν είναι τυχαίο.


Λοιπόν, μόλις τελείωσα τη σειρά και ήταν πραγματικά καταπληκτική, τη συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.
Όσο για το τέλος,


Spoiler



ήταν από τα καλύτερα cliffhanger που έχω δει - έκλεισε τέλεια και πολύ δυνατά!


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2013)

Eπειδή πιο πάνω αναφερθήκαμε στις μόδες του '80, έβλεπα τις προάλλες το The Americans, το οποίο διαδραματίζεται το 1981, και τα σκηνικά και κουστούμια είναι όπως θυμάμαι εγώ τα έιτιζ κι όχι όπως τα δείχνει το Ashes to Ashes. Όσο για το σήριαλ, δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα αν μου αρέσει ή όχι. Σίγουρα βλέπεται, πάντως. 

ΥΓ Το επεισόδιο που είδα διαδραματίζεται μετά την απόπειρα δολοφονίας κατά του Ρήγκαν. Και μου θύμισε ότι τότε ήμουνα μικρή, είχα ακούσει για τον Κένεντυ και για τον Λίνκολν, αν και χρονικά δεν είχα αντιληφθεί πόση απόσταση είχαν, οπότε είχα καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι το πιο επικίνδυνο επάγγελμα στον κόσμο είναι να είσαι πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2013)

Για τον Αζιμούθιο που ψάχνει σειρές για το καλοκαίρι, μια πρόταση, μόνο που δεν έρχεται από την Αγγλία: Les revenants, αγγλιστί The Returned, το οποίο έχει πάρει πολύ καλές κριτικές (και για τους φαν του Game of Thrones, ορισμένες κριτικές τις χαρακτήρισαν τις μόνες σειρές που αξίζει να δει κανείς φέτος). Δεν λέω τίποτα για την υπόθεση, αν και όποιος πάει στο πιο πάνω σάιτ θα την δει αμέσως πάνω πάνω (σπόιλερ αλερτ ηταν αυτό). Προειδοποιώ απλώς ότι είναι υπερφυσικό θρίλερ και μπορεί να σας κρατήσει ξύπνιους τη νύχτα. Οπότε είδα τα δύο πρώτα επεισόδια πολύ επιφυλακτικά, επίτηδες μέρα μεσημέρι και προετοιμασμένη να τα ξεχάσω αμέσως. Τελικά δεν τρόμαξα, αλλά πρέπει να προειδοποιήσω ότι στο τρίτο επεισόδιο αρχίζει να σοβαρεύει το θριλεριάρικο κλίμα, αλλά όπως όλα τα καλά θρίλερ, δεν βλέπουμε τίποτα ιδιαίτερα αηδιαστικό (πιο πολλά αηδιαστικά έχω δει στα CSI). Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο πρώτο επεισόδιο έχει μια πολύ καλοφτιαγμένη σκηνή που μας δείχνει τη συλλογή από πεταλούδες του ήρωα. 

Η μουσική είναι ιδιαίτερα τρομακτική ατμοσφαιρική, χωρίς όμως να την στηρίζει το σενάριο πάντα. Διάβασα μετά ότι έγραψαν τη μουσική πριν γραφτεί το σενάριο, το οποίο ίσως έχει σχέση. Το σήριαλ διαδραματίζεται σε μια πόλη που βρίσκεται σε πολύ ωραία ορεινή δασώδη τοποθεσία, που δείχνει ελαφρώς απομονωμένη, και αποτελείται από μοντέρνα κτίρια, υπερβολικά μοντέρνα θα έλεγα. Πιθανόν στην είσοδο της πόλης να υπάρχει καμιά ταμπέλα που να λέει _Καλωσήρθατε στην αδερφή πόλη του Τουιν Πικς._


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...
"Welcome to the Twin of Quadruplet Peaks the Twain o' Peaks."


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Άνοιξα νήμα για τους _Revenants_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13604-Les-Revenants-The-Returned-Οι-νεκραναστημένοι

Για όσους έχουν δει το πρώτο επεισόδιο:



Spoiler



Ξεκαρδίστηκα στο 32ο λεπτό με τον άθεο πατέρα, που εκνευρισμένος από τα χρόνια των προσευχών και της σχέσης της γυναίκας του με τον πνευματικό [ή ό,τι είναι αυτός] ρωτάει απότομα:
— Και τώρα τι κάνουμε;
— Μα γιατί ρωτάς εμάς; απαντά ο πνευματικός.
— Υπέθεσα ότι μετά απ' όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που προσεύχεστε να αναστηθεί, θα ήσασταν καλύτερα προετοιμασμένοι να την υποδεχτείτε!
(Je pensais qu'après des années de prières pour sa résurrection, vous seriez un peu mieux préparés à l'accueillir.)


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2013)

Spoiler



Αυτή ήταν κι η δική μου αντίδραση στο σημείο που περιγράφεις. Ομοίως και στο σημείο που ο παπάς- ψυχίατρος ή ότι άλλο, λέει ότι αυτό έχει συμβεί μόνο άλλη μια φορά. Βέβαια μετά σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να εννοεί τίποτα που δεν το ξέρουμε ακόμα. :woot:


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 30, 2013)

Μερικές φορές, τις καλύτερες προτάσεις για σειρές τις βρίσκεις εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις.
Είμαι στο τρένο, στην ήσυχη ζώνη που μόνο ησυχία δεν έχει και ψάχνω να δω ποιο παιδάκι ουρλιάζει τρέχοντας στο διάδρομο πάααλι, προσπαθώντας να καταπνίξω την επιθυμία να σβουρίξω μία στο σκασμένο (εκλογικεύοντας: δεν φταίει αυτό, οι γονείς του φταίνε, άρα εκείνοι θέλουν το χαστούκι κλπ κλπ). Καθώς κοιτάζω δεξιά-αριστερά λοιπόν, παίρνει το μάτι μου τη μπροστινή η οποία βλέπει στο λάπτοπ της The Mighty Boosh (όσοι αρέσκεστε στις βρετανικές κωμωδίες του παραλόγου να το τσεκάρετε, έχει πολύ γέλιο). Το επεισόδιο εκείνη την ώρα τελειώνει, η κοπελιά μετά βάζει κάτι άλλο να παίζει και την κατασκοπεύω διακριτικά μπας και πάρω καμιά ιδέα. Και πήρα. Rake, αγαπητοί μου, σειρά από Αυστραλία με πρωταγωνιστή έναν πανέξυπνο μεν αλλά εντελώς ρεμάλι δικηγόρο δε, ο οποίος χρωστάει στην εφορία, τζογάρει, ερωτεύεται λάθος γυναίκες και υπερασπίζεται κάθε λογής καμένα χαρτιά -στο πρώτο επεισόδιο αναλαμβάνει την υπεράσπιση ενός κανίβαλου (τον οποίο υποδύεται ο λέγε-με-Έλροντ-Agent Smith), επεισόδιο με σαφείς παραπομπές στην υπόθεση Meiwes (η οποία ενέπνευσε πολλούς). Μέχρι τώρα έχω δει τρία επεισόδια και ήταν όλα πολύ πολύ καλά. Οι Αμερικάνοι μάλιστα αποφάσισαν να γυρίσουν τη δική τους βερσιόν (μα καλά, τόσο δύσκολο τους είναι να παρακολουθήσουν τις ορίτζιναλ σειρές; ).

Επίσης, άρχισα επιτέλους το Walking Dead. Προσπαθώ ακόμα να ξεπεράσω την αναγούλα μου για τις σπλατεριές κι ελπίζω να το καταφέρω, η σειρά φαίνεται ν' αξίζει.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2013)

Porkcastle said:


> [...] Και πήρα. Rake, αγαπητοί μου, σειρά από Αυστραλία με πρωταγωνιστή έναν πανέξυπνο μεν αλλά εντελώς ρεμάλι δικηγόρο δε, ο οποίος χρωστάει στην εφορία, τζογάρει, ερωτεύεται λάθος γυναίκες και υπερασπίζεται κάθε λογής καμένα χαρτιά -στο πρώτο επεισόδιο αναλαμβάνει την υπεράσπιση ενός κανίβαλου (τον οποίο υποδύεται ο λέγε-με-Έλροντ-Agent Smith), επεισόδιο με σαφείς παραπομπές στην υπόθεση Meiwes (η οποία ενέπνευσε πολλούς). Μέχρι τώρα έχω δει τρία επεισόδια και ήταν όλα πολύ πολύ καλά. [...]



Εξαιρετική! Ειλικρινής, επίκαιρη μα όχι εφήμερη, καυστική. Και ζόρικη στον υποτιτλισμό, αλλά πολύ καλό μάθημα, δροσιστικό. Οι ατάκες του Κλίβερ ώρες ώρες με άφηναν με ανοιχτό το στόμα - από την έκπληξη και το γέλιο - άξιες για συλλογή αφορισμών. Καιρό τώρα θέλω να ξεθάψω μερικές για να τις ποστάρω, ιδίως από ένα επεισόδιο (S2-2) με κύριο θέμα τη διαστροφή της γλώσσας από κυβερνητικές, πολιτικές, μαρκετίστικες και άλλες θολογλωσσικές δυνάμεις. Περιμένω πώς και πώς την επόμενη σεζόν.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άνοιξα νήμα για τους _Revenants_:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13604-Les-Revenants-The-Returned-Οι-νεκραναστημένοι
> 
> Για όσους έχουν δει το πρώτο επεισόδιο:
> ...



Εγώ γέλασα μ' αυτό:


Spoiler



Δεν θυμάμαι τι έλεγε ο υπότιτλος, αλλά ο πατέρας ρωτάει το γιατρό από τι πάσχει η κόρη του: "Alors, docteur? Votre diagnostic? Résurrection foudroyante?" (Λοιπόν, γιατρέ, ποια είναι η διάγνωσή σας; Καλπάζουσα ανάσταση;


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2013)

Πάντως, τι να σας πω, είδα όλα τα υπόλοιπα επεισόδια και νομίζω ότι στο τελευταίο μας τα χαλάει. Και μας αφήνει με ένα σωρό απορίες και λέει νέα επεισόδια θα δούμε του χρόνου :-(


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2013)

Είναι ένας μήνας του έτους, όχι πάντα ο ίδιος, που οι σεναριογράφοι κάθονται δίπλα στο τηλέφωνο και έχουν μπροστά τους δύο προσχέδια. Αν τους πάρει η παραγωγή και τους πει ότι εξασφάλισαν τη συνέχεια για άλλη μια σεζόν, κάθονται και γράφουν την εκδοχή που μας αφήνει με ένα μάτσο ερωτηματικά στο τέλος και τη διάθεση να δείρουμε τους υπεύθυνους. Αν τα νέα είναι άσχημα, γράφουν ένα ωραίο τέλος της σειράς όπου όλοι ζουν καλά κι εμείς καλύτερα — ή σκοτώνονται όλοι και εμείς θέλουμε να δείρουμε τους υπεύθυνους. Τι τοπίο όμως!


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2013)

Το κακό είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη σειρά μέχρι το προτελευταίο επεισόδιο η ιστορία εξελίσσεται κανονικά με σταθερό ρυθμό κλπ και ξαφνικά στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο νομίζεις ότι όλα είναι στο FFW. Νομίζω ότι ήθελε ένα- δυο επεισόδια ακόμα. Αλλά είπαν φαίνεται όχι.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## dharvatis (Jul 20, 2013)

Porkcastle said:


> Rake, αγαπητοί μου, σειρά από Αυστραλία με πρωταγωνιστή έναν πανέξυπνο μεν αλλά εντελώς ρεμάλι δικηγόρο δε, ο οποίος χρωστάει στην εφορία, τζογάρει, ερωτεύεται λάθος γυναίκες και υπερασπίζεται κάθε λογής καμένα χαρτιά -στο πρώτο επεισόδιο αναλαμβάνει την υπεράσπιση ενός κανίβαλου (τον οποίο υποδύεται ο λέγε-με-Έλροντ-Agent Smith), επεισόδιο με σαφείς παραπομπές στην υπόθεση Meiwes (η οποία ενέπνευσε πολλούς).


Σ' ευχαριστώ Porkcastle! Πολύ πολύ καλή σειρά - ευχαριστώ που μας τη σύστησες!


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2013)

Καλή σειρά, τελικά, είναι και η πρώτη σεζόν του _Elementary_. Ο Σέρλοκ Χολμς (Jonny Lee Miller) ζει στη σημερινή Νέα Υόρκη υπό την επιτήρηση της Τζόαν Γουότσον (Lucy Liu, η οποία προσφέρεται Λούσι Λου, σαν τον υπουργό Οικονομικών των ΗΠΑ, όχι Λιού).


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2013)

Αυτό είχα πει να το πω και για τον πολιτικό, αλλά με την κινέζα είναι πιο σχετικό: οι περισσότεροι κάτοικοι των ΗΠΑ όλα τα ιου τα κάνουν ου (όχι μόνο όσα είναι μετά από t, d,n, όπως έκαναν παλιά). Αυτό είναι γνωστό. Όμως, οι λοιποί αγγλόφωνοι αμερικανοί και οι λοιποί αγγλόφωνοι του πλανήτη δεν έχουν ακόμα αποφασίσει να καταργήσουν τον δίφθογγο. 
Από την άλλη έχουμε ένα επίθετο που όπως μας λέει κι η Βίκη, είναι πολύ κοινό στην Ασία. Και μεταγράφεται με πολλούς τρόπους- κι εμένα μου μοιάζουν οι περισσότεροι τρόποι να έχουν δίφθογγο:


> Lao, Lau, Low, Lauv, Liew, Liu, Loo, Lowe, Liou or Yu



Θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος "διόρθωσης", ούτε θα διόρθωνα ποτέ κανεναν γι'αυτό το λάθος. Εκτός αν αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για παραγινωμένα βιβλία της βιβλιοθήκης (overdo/overdue books) κι αν τα τρία ανηψάκια γίνουν Χούη, Λούη και Ντούη. 
Όταν θα πάει ο Μήτσος να ζήσει στις ΗΠΑ μπορεί να αποφασίσει αν θέλει να μιλάει σαν καουμπόης ή σαν Άγγλος στη Νέα Υόρκη, στα ελληνικά μιλάει σαν Έλληνας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2013)

Και μια που λέμε για σειρές, άρχισα να παρακολουθώ το Top of the Lake της Τζέην Κάμπιον και έχω να πω:
- Η Νεά Ζηλανδία έχει φοβερή άγρια φύση
- Είναι λίγο περίεργο να βλέπεις την Πέγκυ από το Mad Men να κάνει την νεοζηλανδέζα αστυνομικίνα
- Το πρώτο επεισόδιο είναι μάπα, μετά βελτιώνεται
- Αν είχαν μείνει στο αστυνομικό χωρίς να μας πρήζει το σενάριο με τις χιπικες- φεμινιστικές βλακείες θα ήταν καλύτερο
- Μου λένε όμως ότι οι χίπικες- φεμινιστικές βλακείες είναι παρωδία που δεν την έπιασα κι ότι το σενάριο έχει αυτά τα ιντερλούδια με τη Χόλι Χάντερ ως μυστηριώδη χίπισσα-ψυχαναλύτρια-γκουρού για να γελάμε, όχι για να τα παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά
- Οποιαδήποτε ομοιότητα με το Twin Peaks είναι μάλλον γιατί προσπαθεί να το μιμηθεί και κάνει την σχετικά απλή αστυνομική υπόθεση μυστηριώδη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2013)

Katerina_A said:


> Έχω να σας προτείνω την απόλυτη τηλεοπτική σειρά των τελευταίων μηνών: *Breaking Bad*, κυρίες και κύριοι. Δείτε την και δεν θα το μετανιώσετε.
> Έχει μια εσάνς από Weeds, αλλά καμία σχέση πέρα από το προφανές. Η σειρά είναι ιδιαίτερα καλογυρισμένη, οι διάλογοι απολαυστικοί, το χιούμορ κατάμαυρο, οι ηθοποιοί φαίνεται να έχουν μπει στο πετσί του χαρακτήρα που υποδύονται.
> Δημιουργός της είναι ο Βινς Γκίλιγκαν, που ήταν παραγωγός σε πολλά από τα επεισόδια των X-Files.
> Με δυο λόγια, η ιστορία έχει ως εξής:
> ...


Για όσους το 'χουν δει κι άρα δεν νοιάζονται για τα σπόιλερ: :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Το πρώτο από τα βιντεάκια ήταν «ευχάριστο πρωινό ξύπνημα». Μου θύμισε τη διακωμώδηση ταινιών που έκανε το περιοδικό MAD. Το δεύτερο βιντεάκι το σταμάτησα σε κάποιο σημείο γιατί τώρα βλέπω την αρχή της πέμπτης σεζόν. Με βοήθησαν και τα δυο να θυμηθώ (κάπως...) τι γινόταν πριν από 4-5 χρόνια. Τα MAD τα θυμάμαι — το τι είδα πριν από 4-5 χρόνια δυσκολεύομαι να θυμηθώ. :-(


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Εγώ που δεν έχω δει τη σειρά και δεν φοβάμαι τα σπόιλερς είδα το πρώτο και γέλασα, γιατι πετυχαίνει ένα πράγμα 1000%, το ότι όλοι οι σνομπ τηλεορασόφιλοι τελευταία όλο γι' αυτό μιλάνε. Που σημαίνει ότι άμα δεν έχεις δει ούτε ένα επεισόδιο μένεις με την απορία.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2013)

Κάποιες προτάσεις μαζεμένες: http://www.in2life.gr/features/notes/articles/292514/article.aspx?singlepage=1.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2013)

*101 Best Written TV Series* — σύμφωνα με το Σωματείο Αμερικανών Σεναριογράφων. Έχω να γεμίσω πολλά κενά για όταν θα πάρω σύνταξη (102ο καλύτερο σενάριο).

http://www.wga.org/content/default.aspx?id=4925


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2013)

Χε χε, απόψε δουλεύω σε δύο από την πρώτη 12άδα. Έχει και καλά το επάγγελμα, όχι μόνο στραβά. Άλλωστε, μόνο έτσι μπορώ να συμπληρώσω τέτοια κενά πια, αλλιώς σιγά μην κάτσω να περάσω τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου (τον ποιο; το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις; ) με αυτό που τώρα κάνω επαγγελματικά. Ξέδωμα είν' αυτό;


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Για όσους το 'χουν δει κι άρα δεν νοιάζονται για τα σπόιλερ: :)
> ...



*Your Complete Creative Guide To "Breaking Bad"*
As the August 11 final season premiere of Breaking Bad approaches, Co.Create presents a comprehensive look at this most important show from many creative angles.

It’s hard to overstate the cultural impact of Breaking Bad. In its five seasons, the violent, morally murky tale of Walter White has racked up several Emmys, propelled its star onto the A-list, helped legitimize AMC as an entertainment force, and challenged The Wire for "enthusiastic recommendation" supremacy. And now it’s just about over.

A TV show can’t enter the pantheon of all-time greats, however, without inviting lots of curiosity and speculation along the way. As Breaking Bad's popularity grew, so did media interest and Internet memeing--and Co.Create was far from immune. Now that the August 11 final season premiere is almost upon us, we’ve cobbled together a comprehensive guide to our coverage of the sights, sounds, and stars of the show, as well as the mad genius behind it all.
[...]


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

epic...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2013)

Λοιπόν, με την απορία του Νίκελ εδώ θυμήθηκα τη σειρά αυτή: Shameless. Κωμική/κοινωνική σειρά για μια οικογένεια έξι παιδιών που μεγαλώνουν με έναν αλκοολικό πατέρα - αυτό που έχω δει είναι το αμερικάνικο ριμέικ (καλό είναι, συνεχίζεται), η αρχική σειρά είναι βρετανική. Η βρετανική δεν ξέρω τι ψάρια πιάνει, αλλά όταν μάθω θα σας πω :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Eδώ είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία (!!!!) αν και εγώ δεν την είδα ποτέ γιατί με εκνέυριζε- παραήταν ρεαλιστική.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2013)

Δεν θα το έλεγα αριστούργημα, πιο πολύ ευχάριστο πρόγραμμα για φίλους της επιστημονικής φαντασίας (αν και δεν είναι αυστηρά επιστημονική φατνασία, ειδικά στην αρχή). Πιο πολύ εντυπωσιάζει γιατι η πρωταγωνίστρια παίζει δέκα ρόλους. Α, ναι, και είναι καναδoαμερικανοαγγλική σειρά. Γυρισμένη στο Τορόντο.
Orphan Black




Μειονέκτημα: προς το τέλος προσπαθούν να το τελειώσουν στα δέκα επεισόδια και αρχίζει να γίνεται πιο γρήγορο με άτσαλο τρόπο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2014)

Eίπε πριν ενάμισι χρονο ο Panadeli 


panadeli said:


> Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για το Black Mirror και για το The Hour, αλλά δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να τα δω.



κι επειδή εγώ βρήκα τελικά χρόνο να δω τα έξι επεισόδια του Black Mirror εν όψει του πολυδιαφημισμένου εορταστικού έβδομου (πρώτου επεισοδίου του τρίτου κύκλου) έχω να πω: καλή σειρά, δείτε τη. Τα επεισόδια είναι αυτοτελή και με διαφορετικούς ηθοποιούς κλπ, οπότε δεν έχει σημασία με ποιά σειρά θα τα δείτε κλπ. Τα μισά περίπου δεν μου πολυάρεσαν, αλλά τα άλλα μισά με έκαναν να τα σκέφτομαι για μέρες. Το εορταστικό ήταν στην κατηγορία των "δεν μου πολυάρεσαν", παρεμπιπτόντως. Ίσως γιατί είναι υποτίθεται τρεις ιστορίες σε μία, αλλά περισσότερο έμοιαζε με μια ιστορία που αντί να προχωράει είχε ένθετες άλλες άσχετες ιστορίες. 
Τώρα, κάποιοι κριτικοί παρομοιάζουν τη σειρά με τη Ζώνη του Λυκόφωτος, κι αυτός ήταν ένας λόγος που δεν την είχα δει ως τώρα, αρκετές ξάγρυπνες νύχτες είχα περάσει με την παλιά σειρά που μου έκοβε το αίμα κάθε φορά. Λοιπόν, καμία σχέση. Δεν πρόκειται να ξενυχτήσετε από το φόβο με αυτά εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 24, 2015)

Ατάκα από το _Elementary_:
So your client’s statement is that she couldn’t have killed her husband because she was too busy planning to kill her husband?  :-D

Και η προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια, από την ίδια σειρά: στην ελληνική συνοικία της Νέας Υόρκης, να και η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ:


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 25, 2015)

Βλέπω το The Knick με τον Clive Owen και μ' αρέσει. Θυμίζει House των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα, αλλά έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον και πολύ καλή σκηνοθεσία από τον Στίβεν Σόντερμπεργκ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2015)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή έγινε αναφορά στον Σόντερμπεργκ, το πρώτο επεισόδιο του The Boss το είχε σκηνοθετήσει ο Γκας Βανσαντ και ήταν ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό οπτικοακουστικά, καμία σχεση με αυτά που βλέπουμε συνήθως στην τηλεόραση. Τα άλλα έχουν συμβατική σκηνοθεσία. Ηθελα να συνεχιστεί το οπτικοακουστικό, αν και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει πολύ κουραστικό και να χάσει κοινό. Οπότε αν πετύχετε πουθενά το πρωτο επεισόδιο, δείτε το.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Δεν είναι σειρά αλλά 137 λεπτά ντοκιμαντέρ, που το είδα απόψε αντί να ασχολούμαι με τις εκλογές και κόντεψα να πάθω αφυδάτωση γιατί διψούσα και δεν κουνήθηκα από τη θέση μου 137 λεπτά, γιατί είχα καθηλωθεί. ΟΚ, το παραδέχομαι ότι προς το τελευταίο ημίωρο κάπως αισθάνθηκα ότι έκανε κοιλιά, αλλά ίσως έφταιγε το ότι είχα αρχίσει να υποφέρω από τη δίψα. 
Bitter Lake, το τελευταίο έργο του Άνταμ Κέρτις, ο οποίος καταφέρνει να φτιάχνει ντοκιμαντέρ με πολύ υλικό αρχείου και λίγο φρέσκο υλικό, με μουσική ελαφρώς τρομακτική και με μόνο τη φωνή του να κάνει ελάχιστη αφήγηση. Και εντούτοις αισθάνεσαι σα να έχεις παρακολουθήσει αναλυτική διάλεξη για το εκάστοτε θέμα. 
Δείτε το. 
Προειδοποιώ ότι δεν είναι εύκολο θέαμα αν σαν ενοχλεί η αληθινή βία (όχι η χολιγουντιανή) γιατί ασχολείται με το Αφγανιστάν και περιλαμβάνει σκηνές βασανιστηρίων (αληθινές), δρόμους σπαρμένους με πτώματα κλπ. Αλλά τα πρώτα 15-20 λεπτά σε καθηλώνουν. Χωρίς αφήγηση (αν εξαιρέσουμε μια σύντομη εισαγωγή), μόνο με εικόνες αρχείου. Πρέπει να είσαι μαέστρος της σκηνοθεσίας για να φτιάξεις κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς να μοιάζει σαν τα επίκαιρα του σινεμά. 

Όσοι έχετε υπόψη σας τον Κέρτις θα ξέρετε ότι ώρες ώρες ακούγεται λίγο σαν συνωμοσιολόγος. Ε, λοιπόν, σε αυτό εδώ όχι. 

ΥΓ Και βλέποντας τα παλιά επίκαιρα διαπίστωσα ότι ο Φεϊζάλ της Σ. Αραβίας φέρνει λίγο προς τον Ιζνογκούντ (που ξεκίνησε μερικά χρόνια πριν γίνει βασιλιάς της Σ. Αραβίας ο Φειζάλ, οπότε μάλλον δεν ήταν η έμπνευση του σκιτσογράφου).


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 26, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Βλέπω το The Knick με τον Clive Owen και μ' αρέσει. Θυμίζει House των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα, αλλά έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον και πολύ καλή σκηνοθεσία από τον Στίβεν Σόντερμπεργκ.


 
Εξαιρετική σειρά, καλογυρισμένη και με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Ειδικά το τέλος του πρώτου κύκλου, αριστουργηματικό!
Πρόσφατα τελείωσα το Lilyhammer και το απόλαυσα, μαζί με το The Knick ήταν η αγαπημένη μου σειρά τους τελευταίους μήνες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

Έχετε βαλθεί να με καταστρέψετε όλοι σας...


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Γιατί βρε Νίκελ; Αφού βλέπεις που βλέπεις τηλεόραση, είναι ανάγκη να βλέπεις άλλα; Βλέπε μόνο όσα σου συνιστούμε. 

Εμένα το Λιλιχάμερ δεν με ενθουσίασε, πάντως. Θα το έβλεπα αν δεν είχε τίποτα καλύτερο εκείνη την ώρα αλλά αυτό μόνο. Το άλλο που συστήνει η Porkcastle δεν το έχω καν υπόψη μου. Βλέπω όμως αυτή την εποχή στο μπιμπισί τον πέμπτο κύκλο της γαλλικής σειράς Engrenages που νομίζω την έχω αναφέρει πιο πάνω, και είναι ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερη από τον τέταρτο κύκλο και πάντα στο ίδιο άψογο πνεύμα. Και συμφωνώ με το κοινό της Γκάρντιαν που τη θεωρεί ανώτερη αγγλικών προϊόντων όπως Broadchurch (που δεν το παρακολουθώ γιατί μου φαίνεται μάπα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

Lived long and prospered


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> Lived long and prospered








To the final frontier.

*Ο δόκτωρ Σποκ δεν είχε μυτερά αυτιά!*


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2015)

Επειδή πρέπει να ενημερώνω για όλα (αν και αυτό θα το δείξει και στην Ελλάδα η κρατική τηλεόραση, όταν θα αποκτήσει λεφτά για να αγοράζει πάλι ξένα προγράμματα), αυτή την εποχή τις Κυριακές η χώρα βλέπει την σύγχρονη εκδοχή ενός σήριαλ που οι πολύ παλιοί θα θυμούνται από την προηγούμενη μπιμπισιανή μεταφορά του, η οποία είχε μεγάλη θεαματικότητα και στην Ελλάδα*
Πόλνταρκ

To σήριαλ έχει απ'όλα, όχι σαν το Νταουντον (που ποτέ δεν με ενθουσίαζε και επιτέλους τελειώνει). 
Έχει κάτι ωραία τοπία (τη μοναδική βδομάδα που είχε ήλιο στην Κορνουάλη έγιναν όλα τα γυρίσματα), γύρω από αυτή την παραλία κυρίως



έχει και τους ηθοποιούς να καλπάζουν με το άλογο σε ηλιόλουστα χωράφια μονίμως ανθισμένα



έχει και κάτι εντυπωσιακούς εσωτερικούς χώρους, αλλά όχι στην Κορνουάλη. Αλλά αυτά τα'χουν κι άλλοι. Γιατί επομένως να δούμε αυτό εδώ; Μα γιατί ο πρωταγωνιστής έχει συμβόλαιο να γδύνεται σε κάθε επεισόδιο δυο- τρεις φορές. Δεν έχουμε ρεσιτάλ ηθοποιίας, έχουμε όμως σκηνές με τον πρωταγωνιστή να ξεχορταριάζει το χωράφι του ημίγυμνος (όπως κάθε κηπουρός :lol: ) ή να κολυμπάει στην παραλία πιο πάνω, εννοείται χωρίς μαγιώ γιατί δεν είχαν ανακαλυφτεί τον 18ο αιώνα. :inno: Και άλλα τέτοια. 
Έχουμε και μια υπόθεση που είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε Άρλεκιν, με ολίγην από Σταχτοπούτα, Τζέην Έυρ κλπ όλα αυτά δηλαδή που κάνουν το θέαμα ακατάλληλο για ανήλικους γιατί δημιουργούν λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις για τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. mg:


*το έδειχνε η ΕΡΤ2 αργά και φυσικά το έβλεπαν όλοι στο σπίτι εκτός από μένα που ήμουνα νιάνιαρο και μόνο μια φορά για κάποιο λόγο με άφησαν να μείνω ξύπνια αργά και μου έμεινε ότι ο πρωταγωνιστής είχε μια ουλή στο πρόσωπο, που να έβλεπα δηλαδή και κανένα τρόμου.

YΓ Για όλους εμάς που δεν βλέπουμε το Ντάουντον:


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Για όσους το 'χουν δει κι άρα δεν νοιάζονται για τα σπόιλερ: :)
> ...



Για τσι που το 'χουνε ιδωμένο τσαι πράμα δεν τσι γνοιάζει ζια τα μαρτυρζιάρικα:

Μια Κρητική Κριτική για το Breaking Bad


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 9, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πόλνταρκ
> 
> To σήριαλ έχει απ'όλα, όχι σαν το Νταουντον (που ποτέ δεν με ενθουσίαζε και επιτέλους τελειώνει).
> ......
> ...



You gotta give me something better από το "ο πρωταγωνιστής γδύνεται", αγαπητή, για να πείσω να παίξει... η ηθοποιία δεν σώζεται με τίποτα δηλαδή; 

To Downton το είδα μονορούφι και μ' άρεσε. Υπερβολικά μελό, φωσκολικό σε πολλές σκηνές αλλά το ευχαριστήθηκα.
Βλέπω τώρα το Mr Selfridge  και έχω κολλήσει, τέλειωσα τον πρώτο κύκλο, επόμενο στη λίστα είναι το Rev. όταν βρω το dvd. Πολύ καλά λόγια έχω ακούσει και για το Utopia, αλλά πάντα με αποθαρρύνουν οι βρετανικές σειρές με σεζόν 8 επεισοδίων αν είσαι τυχερός... εντάξει, τα καλά αρώματα είναι σε μικρά μπουκάλια αλλά πόσο ν' αντέξει ο τηλεορασόπληκτος; Δε φτάνει που έγιναν βεντέτες οι ηθοποιοί του Σέρλοκ και πλέον μας δίνουν ένα επεισόδιο το χρόνο, μην έχουμε άλλα... :)
Κατά τ' άλλα περιμένω τον δεύτερο κύκλο του True Detective. Θα παίζει, λέει, ο Κόλιν Φαρέλ.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2015)

Βλέπω το Secrets and Lies... καλός πασατέμπος είναι. Καλή ίντριγκα, ανατροπές και μια Τζουλιέτ Λιούις (μεγάλη πλέον για όσους τη θυμούνται κοριτσάκι στο Ακρωτήρι του Φόβου ή την απόλαυσαν να τραγουδάει στο Strange Days) να αποδίδει καλά τον ρόλο της ντετέκτιβ Κορνέλ που ερευνά την υπόθεση.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 9, 2015)

Να προσθέσω ότι η Τζουλιέτ με τη μπάντα της έχει γράψει κομματάρα για το GTA IV -ή τουλάχιστον εκεί ακούγεται τούτο δω. (Το Strange Days το απόλαυσα τα μάλα αλλά για εντελώς διαφορετικούς λόγους...)


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2015)

σ


Porkcastle said:


> You gotta give me something better από το "ο πρωταγωνιστής γδύνεται", αγαπητή, για να πείσω να παίξει... η ηθοποιία δεν σώζεται με τίποτα δηλαδή;



Η ηθοποιία είναι δεδομένη εφόσον προκειται για μαγνητοσκοπημένο πρόγραμμα κι όχι για θέατρο (αν πάει κάτι στραβά το ξαναγυρνάνε). 
Αλλά άμα θεωρείς την ηθοποιία του κου Σελφριτζ ικανοποιητική, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχείς. 
Κι ο πρωταγωνιστης γδύνεται, το ανάφερα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 16, 2015)

Σας έχω πει ότι βλέπω την Αποθήκη 13; Είναι μια όαση δροσιάς μέσα στα διάφορα αστυνομικά με τις νεκροτομές, τα ξεσκλίδια και τα πυροβολίδια, τους σχιζοφρενείς δολοφονους και τους κατά συρροήν παιδεραστές. Το μόνο κακο είναι ότι τελευταία το σίριαλ αρχίζει να παίρνει τον εαυτό του πολύ στα σοβαρά. Αντί να μείνουν στο σουρεάλ επίπεδο που μας κάνει και γελάμε, με τις σάλπιγγες της Ιεριχούς και τα κορδόνια από τα σανδάλια του Ερμή (λέμε τώρα). Τι να γίνει...


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2015)

Για τον Νίκελ που ενδιαφέρεται για τις βρετανικές εκλογές, ένα σηριαλ στα πρότυπα του 2012, Ballot Monkeys.
Η σειρά διαδραματίζεται στα λεωφορεία των τεσσάρων κύριων κομμάτων και βλέπουμε τα στελέχη της προεκλογικής εκστρατείας να συζητάνε μεταξύ τους. Η σειρά γυρίζεται τελευταία στιγμή, οπότε έχει διάφορες αναφορές σε τρέχουσες ειδήσεις, και οι κριτικές που ειδα είναι μισές μισές- οι μισές λενε ότι είναι επιτυχημένο, οι άλλοι μισοι ότι δεν είναι.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 25, 2015)

Μια και το νήμα αυτό ξεκίνησε με αναφορά στα τιμημένα X-Files, αξίζει να παραθέσουμε την εξής είδηση:
*Πρώην υπουργός: Oι εξωγήινοι υπάρχουν και οι κυβερνήσεις το κρύβουν*


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2015)

Α, καλά. Ο Ρέιγκαν ήταν σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι, αν και αυτός ήθελε να προετοιμαστούμε για την εισβολή τους. Αγνοούσε ότι βρίσκονται ήδη ανάμεσά μας. Όσο για τη NASA, αυτή είναι μακριά νυχτωμένη: «Θα βρούμε εξωγήινους μέσα στην επόμενη δεκαετία» μάς λέει, επειδή τώρα ξέρουν πού να κοιτάξουν. Και όχι, δεν εννοούν κάτω από τα κρεβάτια μας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2015)

Αυτό το βάζω εδώ γιατί μου άρεσε, αν και κλισέ, που τη βάζει ο σκηνοθέτης να κοιτάζει τον θεατή. Είναι από το The Good Wife και είναι η έξοδος από το σίριαλ της συγκεκριμένης ηρωίδας (δεν είναι spoiler, έχει ανακοινωθεί από πέρσι ότι η ηθοποιός θα φύγει για να πρωταγωνιστήσει σε δικό της σίριαλ).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2015)

Είναι σπόιλερ, παλιοσποϊλερού :angry: :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2015)

Πώς γίνεται να είναι σπόιλερ όταν έχει ανακοινωθεί εδώ κι ένα χρόνο ότι φεύγει; Κάπως δεν θα φύγει; Και δε γίνεται να τη σκοτώσουν, γιατί ήδη σκότωσαν πέρσι έναν πρωταγωνιστή (ελπίζω αυτό να μην είναι σπόιλερ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2015)

Γιά κοίτα επιτυχία η Καλίντα! Και ναι, είναι σπόιλερ (λέξη που το Χρηστικό γνωρίζει μόνο με την τεχνολογική της σημασία).

Το σπόιλερ που κατέστρεψε κατάσταση ήταν η είδηση ότι σκοτώνουν τον τάδε γιατρό σε γνωστή ιατρική σειρά (προσέχετε πόσο καλυμμένα τα λέω, έτσι;). Έχω σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό να βλέπω τη σειρά, τώρα είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα την ξαναπιάσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Μα δεν διαβάζετε τι θα δείτε στις σειρές προτού τις δείτε;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2015)

Να σας πω, κάπου εδώ να σταματήσουμε αυτό το βιολί γιατί είμαστε κι εμείς που δεν κοιμόμαστε και βλέπουμε τις σειρές στη ζούλα, διακόσια χρόνια αφότου παιχτούν. :curse:


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2015)

Επιτρέπεται να πω ποιός πυροβόλησε τον ΤζέιΑρ ή υπάρχει ακόμα κανένας που θέλει να δει το παλιό Ντάλλας και δεν το έχει δει; 
Και για όσους δεν έχουν δει το καινούργιο Ντάλλας, ο Λάρι Χαγκμαν πέθανε στ'αλήθεια, επιτρέπεται να πω τί έπαθε στο σηριαλ;


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2015)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Παλ, δεν είπα γιατι φέυγει η Καλίντα και που πάει, οπότε μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να βλέπεις το σήριαλ να σου λυθεί η απορία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2015)

Και μια που λέμε για σήριαλ, το Mad Men είναι από τα σήριαλ που χρειάζεται προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια- αν και καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι ο σεναριογράφος γράφει το σενάριο και μετά το περνάει άλλη μία φορά και προσθέτει τις λεπτομέρειες κάποιος φιλόλογος, από αυτούς που μας έβαζαν να κάνουμε ανάλυση στο σχολείο. 

Κοίταζα π.χ. ένα πρόσφατο επεισόδιο κι έχει μια σκηνή όπου οι πρωταγωνιστές έχουν πάει για καφέ σε ένα από αυτά που είναι ανοιχτά όλο το 24ωρο και μοστράρουν τα πολλά λεφτά που έχουν βγάλει. Ο ένας, μεθυσμένος προσβάλλει τη σερβιτόρα και μετά της αφήνει για λογαριασμό 11 δολλαρίων ένα κατοστάρικο, λόγω ενοχών. Η σερβιτόρα έχει στην τσέπη της ποδιάς της ένα βιβλίο και βλέπουμε ότι το βιβλίο είναι ο 42ος Παράλληλος του Ντος Πάσος. Το οποίο δεν έχω διαβάσει, αλλά γνωρίζω ότι ασχολείται με την αύξηση του χάσματος των οικονομικών κοινωνικών τάξεων στις ΗΠΑ αρχές 20ου αιώνα.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 30, 2015)

Αφιερωμένο στην Παλάβρα:


----------



## natandri (Apr 30, 2015)

Εξαιρετική σειρά, αν και παλιοσειρά (του 2001) είναι το Band of Brothers, πολεμικό, που διαδραματίζεται στο Β' ΠΠ. Την ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα και είδα και τα δέκα της επεισόδια σε τέσσερις μέρες. (Αν πω ότι έχασαν οι Γερμανοί, πιάνεται για σπόιλερ;:) )


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2015)

Χάνουν; Όχι ρε συ, δεν το είχα φανταστεί!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2015)

natandri said:


> Εξαιρετική σειρά, αν και παλιοσειρά (του 2001) είναι το Band of Brothers, πολεμικό, που διαδραματίζεται στο Β' ΠΠ. Την ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα και είδα και τα δέκα της επεισόδια σε τέσσερις μέρες.



Στα χρόνια από το 2000 μέχρι σήμερα μόνο 15 σειρές και 5 μινι-σειρές έχουν βαθμολογία πάνω από 9 στο imdb. Μόνο αυτή η σειρά έχει 9.6/10. Οπότε είναι εγγυημένο προϊόν.

Ορίστε και η μουσική της εισαγωγής. Ευχαριστούμε για την πρόταση.


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2015)

nickel said:


> Στα χρόνια από το 2000 μέχρι σήμερα μόνο 15 σειρές και 5 μινι-σειρές έχουν βαθμολογία πάνω από 9 στο imdb.



Κοίταξα τη λίστα να δω τί δεν έχω δει από αυτά και βλέπω ότι στις μίνι-σειρές οι πιο πολλές είναι ντοκιμαντέρ, που κανονικά δεν μετράνε. Από τις σειρές οι πιο πολλές είναι της τελευταία τριετίας- πενταετίας, που σημαίνει ότι παίζει ρόλο το ότι είναι πιο πρόσφατες και τις θυμάται ο κόσμος. 
Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που έχουν οι αμερικάνικες κυρίως σειρές είναι ότι αν είναι επιτυχημένες τις ξεχειλώνουν όσο περισσότερο γίνεται και γίνονται μάπα.


----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το βιβλίο είναι ο 42ος Παράλληλος του Ντος Πάσος, το οποίο ασχολείται με την αύξηση του χάσματος των οικονομικών κοινωνικών τάξεων στις ΗΠΑ αρχές 20ου αιώνα.


Αν λεγόταν Ντος Πέσος, θα ήταν τέλειος στα «ονόματα για καριέρα κλπ».


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2015)

Δυστυχώς, ήταν πορτογαλλικής καταγωγής η οικογένειά του, οπότε Ντος Εσκούδος μαλλον.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 10, 2015)

Porkcastle said:


> Πολύ καλά λόγια έχω ακούσει και για το Utopia...




Χθες τέλειωσα τον πρώτο κύκλο. Οι φίλοι των graphic novels και του Wire in the blood θα το λατρέψουν κι ο πιτσιρίκος που παίζει έχει τόσο τεράστιο ταλέντο που, αν το καλλιεργήσει, σε δέκα χρόνια θα παίρνει το ένα βραβείο μετά το άλλο.


----------



## dharvatis (May 12, 2015)

Από σήμερα αναλαμβάνω και νομικές μεταφράσεις: μόλις είδα σερί τις 8 σαιζόν του _The Practice_ και καπάκι τις 5 σαιζόν του _Boston Legal_. Μπορώ πλέον να απαντήσω σε οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση για το νομικό σύστημα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> ... Μπορώ πλέον να απαντήσω σε οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση για το νομικό σύστημα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών



Dharv on paroles.  Legal, yes; legit, how should I know? I'm clueless, lawless, no less.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Από σήμερα αναλαμβάνω και νομικές μεταφράσεις: μόλις είδα σερί τις 8 σαιζόν του _The Practice_ και καπάκι τις 5 σαιζόν του _Boston Legal_. Μπορώ πλέον να απαντήσω σε οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση για το νομικό σύστημα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών



Χτύπα κι ένα Good Wife, ένα Damages και ένα Suits και ξαναέλα με τον κηδεμόνα σου  (Πάντως το Boston Legal είναι από τις λίγες αμερικάνικες σειρές που με έκανε να ξεκαρδιστώ μερικές φορές)


----------



## dharvatis (May 13, 2015)

Χαχα! Μάλιστα κυρία! Το _Good Wife_ ήταν στο πρόγραμμα, θα προσθέσω και τα υπόλοιπα


----------



## natandri (May 14, 2015)

Και για τα παραθυράκια του νομικού συστήματος των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, ρίξε μια ματιά στο _How to get away with murder_. Που έχει επιπλέον και μια Viola Davis σε εξαιρετική φόρμα.


----------



## dharvatis (May 14, 2015)

Η Davis είναι όντως πολύ καλή, αλλά η σειρά δεν με κράτησε...


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2015)

Από τα πιο περίεργα "διαφημιστικά" αν μπορούμε να το πούμε διαφημιστικό, για τηλεοπτικό επισόδιο που έχω δει, αυτό εδώ από το περιοδικό Atlantic. Και ιδού τί είναι:
Στη σειρά Mad Men, η οποία τελείωσε χτες, σε ένα από τα πρώτα επεισόδια ένας από τους ήρωες γράφει ένα διήγημα το οποίο γίνεται δεκτό στο Ατλάντικ και για τα επόμενα χρόνια ταλαντεύεται ανάμεσα στη δουλειά και τη λογοτεχνία, χωρίς να είναι ποτέ σίγουρος τί προτιμάει. Το περιοδικό (το πραγματικό, όχι το φανταστικό) αυτή την εβδομάδα φιλοξενεί το (φανταστικό) διήγημα, με τον τίτλο που αναφέρονται σε αυτό στο σήριαλ κλπ, το οποίο μπορείτε να δείτε στο πιο πάνω λινκ, μαζί με σύντομο βιογραφικό του (φανταστικού) συγγραφέα. 

ΥΓ Και λέει οι αρχαιολόγοι του μέλλοντος βρίσκουν μόνο αυτή τη σελίδα, χωρίς να ξέρουν για σήριαλ κλπ και οδηγούνται σε εντελώς φανταστικά συμπεράσματα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2015)

Όπου κι αν πήγαινα χτες, ό,τι κι αν διάβαζα, όλοι ασχολούνταν με το θέμα των σπόιλερ: συμμετείχα σε πέντε διαφορετικές συζητήσεις με θέμα τα σπόιλερ και αυτούς που «σποϊλάρουν» (να το βάλουμε στους νεολογισμούς αυτού). Υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει το φινάλε του _Game of Thrones_... :devil:


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2015)

Με έκπληξη διαβάζω ότι η Βαϊόλα Ντέιβις, που κέρδισε χτες στα Emmy το βραβείο α΄ γυναικείου ρόλου σε δραματική σειρά είναι η πρώτη μαύρη ηθοποιός που παίρνει αυτό το βραβείο. Και μάλιστα με ισχυρό ανταγωνισμό. Την πρωτιά αυτή υπογράμμισε και η ομιλία της στην απονομή.

Αλλού σκόνταψα όμως: στην απόδοση του τίτλου της σειράς. Γράφει στο in.gr:

Η Βαϊόλα Ντέιβις κέρδισε το βραβείο α' γυναικείου ρόλου σε δραματική σειρά για το «Το Πώς να την Γλιτώσεις με Φόνο» (How to Get Away with Murder) και είναι η πρώτη μαύρη γυναίκα που τιμάται με αυτή τη διάκριση στην ιστορία της αμερικανικής τηλεόρασης.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500027024

Κάτι καλύτερο;




*Viola Davis Wins Lead Actress Drama Series 67th Primetime Emmy Awards 2015 *


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2015)

(Η σειρά παίζεται στην Ελλάδα με τον αγγλικό τίτλο).

Άλλες ιδέες:

Πώς να σκοτώσεις και να τη γλιτώσεις
Κάνε φόνο δίχως πόνο
Πώς δεν θα πληρώσει ο φονιάς


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Άλλες αποδόσεις: (πληροφορούμαι ότι το σήριαλ είναι οι δικαστικές περιπέτειες μιας καθηγήτριας ποινικού δικαίου)

Τον πρώτο χρόνο χαίρονται (ποιοί; ας το σκεφτεί ο θεατής)
Πώς να την γλυτώσεις φτηνά
Φόνος αλά αμερικανικά (αυτός ο τίτλος δεν λείπει ποτέ από μια καλή λίστα με τίτλους)
Κοντά στο φόνο κι η γνώση


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2015)

Πώς να τη βγάλεις καθαρή *από* ένα φόνο (όχι *με *ένα φόνο, γιατί είναι σα να σε προτρέπει να κάνεις το φόνο για να γλιτώσεις τις δυσκολίες).


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2015)

Έγκλημα χωρίς τιμωρία
Πώς να σκοτώσετε και να μην πληρώσετε 
Η τέχνη της αθώας περιστεράς
Σκοτώστε, σκουπίστε, γλιτώσατε!
Πώς να γίνετε τεφλόν


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> Άλλες αποδόσεις: (πληροφορούμαι ότι το σήριαλ είναι οι δικαστικές περιπέτειες μιας καθηγήτριας ποινικού δικαίου)


Για την ακρίβεια, είναι αυτό που γράφει στον πίνακα των παραδόσεων στο πρώτο της μάθημα, όταν τους εξηγεί ότι ένας καλός μάχιμος δικηγόρος του ποινικού δικαίου μπορεί να βοηθήσει τους πελάτες του να τη γλιτώσουν ακόμα κι αν έχουν κάνει φόνο (και έχει σχέση και με τη συνέχεια της σειράς, αλλά δεν κάνω σπόιλινγκ).
Άρα, «Πώς να τη γλιτώσετε ακόμα κι αν έχετε κάνει φόνο» / «Πώς να μείνετε έξω από τη φυλακή ακόμα κι αν κάνετε φόνο» :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> Άλλες αποδόσεις: (πληροφορούμαι ότι το σήριαλ είναι οι δικαστικές περιπέτειες μιας καθηγήτριας ποινικού δικαίου)
> 
> Τον πρώτο χρόνο χαίρονται (ποιοί; ας το σκεφτεί ο θεατής)
> ...



Εννοείς «στον πρώτο φόνο χαίρονται», έτσι; 

Πώς να κάνεις φόνο και να μην τρέχει κάστανο
Φονεύσεις μεν ου, μπλέξεις δε συγγνώμη, το στραβοκομμάτισα: Φονεύσεις μεν, ου μπλέξεις δε 

The Not So Strange Case of Mr Heykill and Dr Hideit
Crime does pay, if you get a good lawyer (and pay generously)
Dr. Strangekill, J.D., or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Murder
Everything you always wanted to know about getting away with blue murder (but were afraid to ask)






Yeah, but you hear these strange stories, you know, like there's this pill these women take, or sometimes guys slam their heads against the wall of hard rubber...


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Μου αρέσει το Εγκλημα χωρίς τιμωρία. 

Επίσης ξεχάσαμε το κλασσικό:Ένας φόνος, μα τί φόνος!


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2015)

Ακούω τον Stephen Rea (στο 5ο επεισόδιο του _Honourable Woman_*) να λέει:

You know what “clue” is in Ancient Greek? It’s “thread”.

Παρντόν; Μη νομίσετε ότι το _clue_ έχει ελληνική προέλευση. Είναι γερμανικότατη λέξη. Η αρχική της ορθογραφία ήταν _clew_ και η αρχική της σημασία ήταν νήμα και κουβάρι, αλλά ειδικότερα ο *μίτος*, το νήμα που σου επιτρέπει να βγεις από λαβύρινθο, άρα *Ariadne’s clue* ή *Ariadne’s clew* (το ODE προτείνει μόνο τη δεύτερη ορθογραφία και κρατά την ορθογραφία _clue_ για τις ενδείξεις που σε οδηγούν στη λύση κτλ.). Αυτό πρέπει να εννοούσε ο συγγραφέας της σειράς. 


* *The Honourable Woman*, μια θαυμάσια μίνι σειρά 8 ωριαίων επεισοδίων, παραγωγή του BBC (2014), με Χρυσή Σφαίρα για την πρωταγωνίστρια Μάγκι Τζίλενχολ και Bafta δεύτερου ανδρικού ρόλου για έναν Στίβεν Ρέι που δεν τον χορταίνεις, τόσο καλογραμμένος είναι ο ρόλος του. Ρούφηξα και τα οκτώ επεισόδια σε δύο τετράωρα!


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2015)

Η πιο βαρετή σειρά που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Εντελώς εξωπραγματική υπόθεση και χαραμίσανε τους ηθοποιούς. Το Mπιμπισί το ξέρει, γι’ αυτό την πρόβαλαν Αύγουστο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2015)

SBE said:


> Η πιο βαρετή σειρά που έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Εντελώς εξωπραγματική υπόθεση και χαραμίσανε τους ηθοποιούς. Το Mπιμπισί το ξέρει, γι’ αυτό την πρόβαλαν Αύγουστο.



Πω πω, καλά που δεν είχες εκφραστεί προτού τη δω. Το είχα σημειώσει από τότε που πήρε τη Χρυσή Σφαίρα η Τζίλενχολ, επειδή με ενδιέφερε το θέμα και είχε καλή βαθμολογία και καλές κριτικές. Στο imdb όσοι την είδαν χωρίζονται ανάμεσα στους λάτρεις της σειράς και όσους δεν συμφωνούσαν με την πολιτική ματιά της. Και κάποιοι λίγοι έλεγαν ότι είναι αργή — και μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά περίεργο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2015)

Μα είναι αργή. Τα μόνα καλά σημεία είναι τα κατασκοπευτικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2015)

Εσείς οι νεότεροι τα θέλετε όλα γρήγορα και στο πιτς-φιτίλι. Δεν έχετε εξασκηθεί, όπως η δική μου γενιά, στον ρώσικο κινηματογράφο και τον Αγγελόπουλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μα είναι αργή. Τα μόνα καλά σημεία είναι τα κατασκοπευτικά.


Πες το, βρε παιδί μου. Είναι η μία από τις δύο σειρές που δεν κατάφερα να δω ούτε ένα επεισόδιο, επειδή μ' έπαιρνε ο ύπνος. Η άλλη είναι το True Detective. Δηλαδή, ξεκινούσα με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις να δω το επεισόδιο, θεωρητικά είδα όλα τα επεισόδια, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είδα τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2015)

Τη δεύτερη σεζόν του _True Detective_ την παράτησα. Η πρώτη μού άρεσε. Αλλά τώρα που βρήκε ο Φίλιππος τον Ναθαναήλ και... αποενοχοποιηθήκατε, το ενδιαφέρον είναι γιατί κάποιοι βαρέθηκαν τη σειρά (_The Honourable Woman_) από το πρώτο κιόλας επεισόδιο και οι πολλοί τη λάτρεψαν (δεν είναι τυχαία η αποδοχή που δείχνει η βαθμολογία εδώ). Οι παραγωγοί σίριαλ θα ήθελαν πολύ να γνωρίζουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2015)

Και κάτι άλλο: Δεν έχω δει ποτέ ολόκληρη ταινία Χάρι Πότερ στην τηλεόραση επειδή με παίρνει ο ύπνος. Μία φορά που πήγα στο σινεμά να δω Χάρι Πότερ, με πήρε ο ύπνος κι εκεί, και σηκώθηκα κι έφυγα στο διάλειμμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2015)

Οι Βρετανοί δεν τη λάτρεψαν τη σειρά, και φαίνεται ότι το Μπιμπισί το ήξερε, γι’ αυτό την έπαιξε σε νεκρή περίοδο (καλοκαίρι, που λείπουν όλοι). 
Οι Αμερικανοί λατρεύουν ό,τι βγάζει η Αγγλία, οπότε φυσικό είναι να τους άρεσε. 
Το παίξιμο της Τζίλενχαλ ήταν κακό, κι είναι κρίμα, γιατί νομίζω ότι έκανε ακριβώς όπως της τα έλεγε ο σκηνοθέτης, αλλά η αγγλική προφορά μάλλον τη ζόρισε. Ειδικά εκεί που κάθε τρεις και λίγο φωνάζει τον οικογενειακό φίλο, τον Slow-mo(tion), είναι όντως πολύ σε αργή κίνηση. 
Επίσης, η υπόθεση είναι εξωπραγματική. Όποιος διαβάζει έστω και πλαγίως τις ειδήσεις ξέρει ότι:
α. η τεχνολογία που μας δείχνουν πάσχει.
β. αν είχε συμβεί μια απαγωγή σαν του σίριαλ, η Μοσάντ θα είχε ελευθερώσει τους ομήρους και θα είχε καθαρίσει και ό,τι υπήρχε στην περιοχή μέσα σε 24 ώρες.
γ. ο μικρός θα είχε δοθεί για υιοθεσία στο τσάκα τσάκα.

Γενικά το σίριαλ ζητούσε πολύ suspense of disbelief κι όπως είπα οι μόνοι καλοί και στο παίξιμο και γενικώς ήταν οι κατάσκοποι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Οι Βρετανοί δεν τη λάτρεψαν τη σειρά, και φαίνεται ότι το Μπιμπισί το ήξερε, γι’ αυτό την έπαιξε σε νεκρή περίοδο (καλοκαίρι, που λείπουν όλοι).
> Οι Αμερικανοί λατρεύουν ό,τι βγάζει η Αγγλία, οπότε φυσικό είναι να τους άρεσε.



Νομίζω ότι θα αρκούσε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι πού και πού διαφέρουν τα γούστα μας, χωρίς να γίνονται ατυχείς γενικεύσεις σαν την παραπάνω. Δηλαδή, εγώ που το ευχαριστήθηκα είμαι... αμερικανάκι; 

Ζητήματα γούστου δεν τακτοποιούνται με τέτοιο τρόπο, γιατί θα αρχίσω κι εγώ να επικαλούμαι τη μαρτυρία του βρετανικού τύπου. π.χ.

For eight weeks we have been gripped by Hugo Blick’s tale of espionage and intrigue, set against the backdrop of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...Honourable-Woman-has-captured-our-hearts.html

Στο Amazon.co.uk:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Honourable-Woman/dp/B00KLP0I88


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2015)

Συνιστώ την Γκάρντιαν και το κοινό της.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Συνιστώ την Γκάρντιαν και το κοινό της.



Για να ξέρω αν θα μ' αρέσει κάτι πριν το δω ή για να ξέρω αν πρέπει να μου αρέσει κάτι αφού το δω; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2015)

Ο Chuck Lorre, δημιουργός της τηλεοπτικής σειράς Big Bang Theory (και πολλών άλλων για τις οποίες δεν έχω άποψη), τσοντάρει ένα δικό του κείμενο σε ειδική οθόνη στο τέλος κάθε επεισοδίου. Αυτές τις λεγόμενες «κάρτες ματαιοδοξίας» (vanity cards) [για τις οποίες έχουμε ξαναγράψει εδώ κι εδώ] δεν προλαβαίνεις να τις διαβάσεις στη διάρκεια της προβολής. Δημοσιεύονται ωστόσο στον ιστότοπο του Chuck Lorre. Η κάρτα που συνόδευσε το τελευταίο επεισόδιο (Σ09Ε07) ήταν μια από τις καλύτερες που έχει γράψει. Πολλοί φίλοι της επιστημονικής φαντασίας θα συμφωνήσουν μαζί του:


I grew up devouring science fiction books. I was like a little Pac-Man, gobbling up everything I could get my hands on: short stories, novels, and, of course, comic books. Looking back, I realize that sci-fi and, to some degree, fantasy novels, were my first attempt at escaping reality (later attempts would prove to be a bit more problematic). Regardless, I now see that immersing myself in this kind of literature informs my current view of the world. The path of history is, for me, forever seen through the eyes and imagination of Arthur C. Clarke, Isaac Asimov, Robert Heinlein, Ray Bradbury, Roger Zelazny, Frank Herbert, Larry Niven, Philip K. Dick, H.G. Wells, Aldous Huxley, and many, many more. Which is why I consider all efforts to control human behavior through force as ultimately doomed to fail. Sure, they might work for a while. That's where the cool story is - the resistance and overcoming of authoritarian rule. But at the end of the day, the macro, sci-fi view is always toward greater freedom, regardless of what form it takes. The real evil, the much more insidious method of control, is actually what we do to ourselves. The abuse of drugs and alcohol, plus relentless consumerism and over-exposure to mind-numbing entertainment, are the real chains on the human spirit. Of course this means that I, having produced close to a thousand half-hours of television, am part of the problem. Sorry. I never meant to be a Minor Overlord for the Terrestrial Shadow Masters. 
http://www.chucklorre.com/index-bbt.php?p=507​


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2016)

Χάρηκα που η σειρά *Mozart in the Jungle* (2 σεζόν των 10 επεισοδίων) πήρε φέτος δυο Χρυσές Σφαίρες (Best TV Comedy και Best Actor in a TV Comedy). Αμβλύνοντας τις οξείες γωνίες του βιβλίου στο οποίο βασίζεται, περιγράφει τις μέρες μιας νεοϋορκέζικης συμφωνικής ορχήστρας υπό τη διεύθυνση ενός νέου εκκεντρικού μαέστρου από το Μεξικό. Σχέσεις, κόντρες, εκκεντρικότητες, τα γνωστά που βρίσκει κανείς σε σίριαλ, αλλά με μια πολύ γλυκιά, συχνά εξιδανικευμένη προσέγγιση στην ομορφιά και τη δύναμη της μουσικής.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 12, 2016)

Εγώ που έχω τάμα να μην κολλάω με σήριαλ, τραβάω κόλλημα με την γαλλόφωνη καναδική σειρά Unité 9. Διαδραματίζεται σε γυναικείες φυλακές του Κεμπέκ (οι οποίες φυσικά είναι πολύ πιο άνετες από τα ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια της Ελλάδας, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα). Δεν ξέρω πόσο ρεαλιστική είναι, υποτίθεται όμως ότι η σκηνοθέτιδα εμπνεύστηκε από μια αληθινή περίπτωση και έκανε μεγάλη έρευνα σχετικά με τις φυλακές πριν γυρίσει τη σειρά (πέντε χρόνια). Σίγουρα είναι πολύ προσεγμένη, με καλό ρυθμό και εξαιρετικές ερμηνείες. 

Το κόλλημα το τραβάω μάλλον επειδή δεν μπορώ να τη δω κατά το κέφι μου. Το έβλεπα στο TV5 Monde, αλλά τελείωσε ο προηγούμενος κύκλος και ο επόμενος δεν ξέρω πότε αρχίζει. Στο σάιτ που λινκάρισα πιο πάνω υπάρχουν όλα τα επεισόδια που έχουν προβληθεί και μπορεί κανείς να δει όποιο θέλει, αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει για την Ελλάδα. Στο Radio-Canada που παίζει κανονικά η σειρά, αρχίζει σήμερα η νέα σαιζόν, αλλά παίζει στις 8 το βράδυ που εδώ είναι 3 τα ξημερώματα. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το γράψω - ίσως ναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο και αμάν πια, δεν θα κάτσω να ψάχνω το τι και πώς μόνο και μόνο για να δω ένα σήριαλ. Είπαμε καλό καλό, αλλά δε θα χάσω και τον ύπνο μου. Προτιμώ να χάσω το σήριαλ - δηλαδή να το δω όταν ξαναρχίσει στο TV5 Monde, που σημαίνει ότι θα χάνω και κάνα επεισόδιο, γιατί δεν θα μπορώ να είμαι πάντα απίκο, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να δω τα παλιά επεισόδια.

Ο κόσμος είναι άδικος και σκληρός. Σνιφ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ο κόσμος είναι άδικος και σκληρός. Σνιφ.



Τις αδικίες του κόσμου τις αντιμετωπίζουμε με... χειμάρρους. Αλλιώς, περιμένεις να γίνει προσαρμογή της σειράς από τους Αμερικανούς.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2016)

Δεν έχουν πλέον όλα τα κανάλια κάποια δυνατόττηα που μπορείς να δεις το πρόγραμμά τους όποτε θέλεις; Στο ΗΒ π.χ. έχουμε το BBC iPlayer και άλλα πολλά. 

Και μια που το αναφέραμε, άρχισα να βλέπω την γερμανική σειρά Deutschland 83 στην τηλεόραση (στο ΗΒ, ναι, δείχνουν και τέτοια) και είναι σαν το The Americans σε γερμανική βερσιόν. Δηλαδή κατασκοπευτικό της δεκαετίας του '80, με μπόλικα απίθανα σενάρια. Π.χ. ο στόχος των κατασκόπων μένει σε ξενοδοχείο στο οποίο η καμαριέρα είναι πράκτορας των ανατολικών, αλλά αντί να βάλει αυτή τον κοριό στο δωμάτιο του στόχου, που θα ήταν απλή δουλειά αφού μπαινοβγαίνει στα δωμάτια, τον δίνει στον πρωταγωνιστή, που χρειάζεται να κάνει δέκα ακροβατικά και να μας κρατήσει σε αγωνία μέχρι να τα καταφέρει. Γιατί έτσι. 
Και φυσικά έχουμε την κλασσική σκηνή που ο αφελής νέος που αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί τον διαλέξανε για κατάσκοπο (μετά το μαθαίνουμε), μαθαίνει όλα τα κόλπα που θα του χρειαστούν στη δουλειά του μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρόνο με μουσική υπόκρουση Eye of the Tiger (ΟΚ, χωρίς Eye of the Tiger, πάντως με μπόλικα χιτ του 1983- από μουσική πάει πολύ καλά η σειρά). 
Δεν θα την ανέφερα τη σειρά, γιατί δε νομίζω ότι είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από ελαφρά ψυχαγωγία, αλλά είχε κάτι ενδιαφέρον στους υπότιτλους: επεξηγήσεις. Λέει π.χ. ο δυτικός και ανυποψίαστος συνάδερφος του πρωταγωνιστή: Διαβάζω το βιβλίο της Πέτρας Κέλλυ (και μας το δείχνει). 
Λένε οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι: Διαβάζω το βιβλίο της ιδρύτριας του Κόμματος των Πράσινων Πέτρας Κέλλυ. 
Και σε άλλο σημείο βλέπουμε υποτίθεται τηλεόραση και μας δείχνουν τον Κολ ενώ ακούγεται κάποιος να σχολιάζει τον Κολ κι οι υπότιτλοι γράφουν (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς το σχόλιο): Ο δυτικογερμανός καγκελάριος Κολ λέει χαζομάρες. 
Τον Ρήγκαν πάντως τον θεωρούν αρκετά γνωστό, οπότε δεν είδα μέχρι στιγμής επεξήγηση ποιον βλέπουν στην τηλεόραση οι πρωταγωνιστές. 
Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κλάψω που τους αναγνωρίζω και δεν χρειάζομαι επεξήγηση (που σημαίνει ότι μεγάλωσα) ή αν πρέπει να στενοχωρηθώ που αποφασίστηκε ότι χρειάζονται επεξηγήσεις οι θεατές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2016)

Από το χτεσινό καλοφτιαγμένο επεισόδιο του Modern Family (S07E11): Ο παππούς Τζέι θυμάται τις διακοπές που έκανε με τον πατέρα του.

Maybe it's hitting me hard 'cause I never went through that with my dad.
After my junior year, we rode a tandem bike across Mykonos.
Come to think of it, there were lots of fathers and sons there.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2016)

Ο Σάμιουελ Τζάκσον δίνει μια οκτάλεπτη περίληψη του Game of Thrones. Δεν θυμάμαι καν σε ποιο σημείο της περίληψης σταμάτησα να βλέπω τη σειρά. Αλλά υπήρξα και πιο ιερόσυλος. Είδα προχτές μια φετινή ταινία και θεώρησα ότι η πρωταγωνίστρια είχε ενδιαφέρουσα προσωπικότητα και καλές προοπτικές για το μέλλον. Το όνομά της, Εμίλια Κλαρκ. Στο τέλος ανακάλυψα ότι είναι η ξανθιά του GoT με το περίεργο όνομα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Το όνομά της, Εμίλια Κλαρκ. Στο τέλος ανακάλυψα ότι είναι η ξανθιά του GoT με το περίεργο όνομα.



Daenerys Targaryen = Νταινέρυς Ταργκάρυεν, straight from the horse's dragon's mouth. 


—Πώς λέγεται η ξανθιά επίδοξη βασίλισσα που κυκλοφορεί σαν παλιοφρικιό;
—Νταινέρυς Ταγάριεν.

—Πώς λέγεται στο Κάσλροκ η μικρή καρδάρα όπου πήζει το τυρί;
—Τύριον Κάνιστερ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2016)

Εγώ είχα πάει θέατρο και είχα δει μια παράσταση στην οποία πρωταγωνιστούσε ένα κοριτσάκι γύρω στα 15-16 το οποίο έδινε ρέστα και σκέφτηκα α, αυτό το μικρό έχει μέλλον. Μετά την παράσταση μου είπαν ότι η μικρή παίζει στο GoT, αλλά δεν είχα ιδέα. Ε, λοιπόν, το μικρό είναι η μικρή που τη δείχνει να παλεύει με σπαθιά κλπ. 
Και την Κλαρκ ομοίως, την είδα πρόσφατα σε μια ταινία και σκεφτόμουν ότι είναι καλή για πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη. 
Πόσο πίσω έχω μείνει!


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2016)

Μετά από καιρό είδα κι εγώ Game of Thrones...

*Game of Thrones Season 6: Blooper Reel *


----------



## crystal (Jan 27, 2017)

Κατά βάση δεν μ' αρέσουν τα κυνηγητά και τα πιστολίδια, αλλά έχω πάθει πλάκα με το Narcos (και κατάλαβα γιατί έχει 8,9 στο imdb). Έξτρα μπόνους ο Πέδρο Πασκάλ, ήτοι ο πιο σέξι άντρας που πέρασε ποτέ από το Game of Thrones. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2017)

crystal said:


> ... Έξτρα μπόνους ο Πέδρο Πασκάλ, ήτοι ο πιο σέξι άντρας που πέρασε ποτέ από το Game of Thrones. :)



Έξτρα έξτρα μπόνους στο έξτρα μπόνους, το τεξ-μεξ σάουντρακ για τον Πέδρο:






Του πάει, κι ας είναι και Χιλιάνος. Και Πέτρο Πασχάλη να τον λέγανε, πάλι θα του πήγαινε. 


Αν προτιμάς, βγαίνει και σε τσέλα, με κάπες μεγαλόπρεπες, πριν από δυο βδομάδες με τη Συμφωνική του Λονδίνου:






Too epic and bloated for my taste, but de gustibus... bustibus.


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2017)

...
The Saint is gone












Lord Sinclair went to meet Danny Wilde


----------



## dharvatis (May 24, 2017)

daeman said:


> Daenerys Targaryen = Νταινέρυς Ταργκάρυεν, straight from the horse's dragon's mouth.




 

Επ' ευκαιρία, μόλις τελείωσα το _Night Manager_ και σας το συνιστώ θερμά!


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Έχει ωραία φωτογραφία και ωραία τοπία, όντως.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Και μια που έχω καιρό να πω τι βλέπω αυτή την περίοδο, το έχω ρίξει στα ξενόγλωσσα με σκοπό την εξάσκηση. Οπότε μόλις τελείωσα τον τρίτο κύκλο ενός γαλλικού με τίτλο Les hommes de l'ombre, αγγλιστί Spin το οποίο δεν ήταν τίποτα το συγκλονιστικό αλλά ήταν από τα πολιτικά σήριαλ που δεν βλέπεις και τόσο πλέον στην Αγγλία. Απλά οι Γάλλοι έχουν μανία με το χάπι έντ. Στο τέλος οι κακοί τιμωρούνται και οι καλοί επιβραβεύονται. 
Kαι ξεκίνησα ένα δανέζικο αστυνομικό με αγγλικό τίτλο Dicte: Crime Reporter. Αυτό είναι δύο επεισόδια η κάθε ιστορία και διαφέρει από τα άλλα στο ότι δεν είναι καταθλιπτικό. Έχει διάφορες ιστορίες που εξελίσσονται παράλληλα με το έγκλημα της εβδομάδας (ή μάλλον του δεκαπενθήμερου), οι οποίες το κάνουν πιο λάιτ. Κλασικά η ηρωίδα του τίτλου η Βενεδίκτη (με πήρε μερικά επεισόδια να καταλάβω από που εβγαινε το όνομά της), είναι όπως όλοι οι ήρωες αστυνομικών: σε αυτούς συμβαίνουν όλα τα εγκλήματα. Σε λίγο θα πιστέψω ότι το Ααρχους είναι η πρωτεύουσα του εγκλήματος. Οι δρόμοι είναι στρωμένοι με πτώματα. 
Αυτό που έμαθα από το σήριαλ πάντως είναι ότι το επιθετο Wagner στα δανέζικα προφέρεται Γουάουγνερ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 25, 2017)

Όσοι πιστοί του Neil Gaiman προσέλθετε! Έχει ξεκινήσει να προβάλλεται η σειρά American Gods. Δεν με τρέλανε το καστ στην αρχή αλλά it grows on me. (Και ειδικά ο Τσέρνομπογκ!) Αν θέλετε λινκ πείτε μου (και για το Neverwhere το ίδιο).


----------



## dharvatis (May 10, 2018)

Όλοι εσείς που βλέπατε _Stranger Things_ και δε λέγατε τίποτα, είστε αδικαιολόγητοι! Και όλοι εσείς που δεν βλέπετε τώρα _Stranger Things_, είστε επίσης αδικαιολόγητοι! (Γενικώς είστε όλοι αδικαιολόγητοι εκτός από εμένα, που σας ενημέρωσα)


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2018)

Έχω κρατήσει την εντύπωση (από την παρακολούθηση της πρώτης σεζόν και κάποιων επεισοδίων της δεύτερης — τόσα προλαβαίνω) ότι, παρά την αρτιότητα των περισσότερων πτυχών της σειράς, είναι από τις πιο αξιολησμόνητες που έχω δει. Φταίει ίσως ότι δεν τα πάω καλά με το μεταφυσικό. Ή ότι ξεχνάω γρήγορα. 

Ίσως όμως θα μπορούσαμε να επιστρέψουμε σε κάποια συζήτηση για τις σειρές που βλέπουμε και συστήνουμε ανεπιφύλακτα. (Κάτι να γεμίσουμε τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας, ντε.) Θα κάνω μια λίστα με τις σειρές που έχω αφήσει στη μέση με σκοπό να τις συνεχίσω και τις άλλες που άφησα στη μέση και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μάθω πώς τελειώνουν.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2018)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω θρίλλερ, διαμονικά και μεταφυσικά. Οπότε αν και γνωρίζω το καμ-μπακ της Γουινόνας, δεν επεδίωξα να το δω. 
Το μόνο σήριαλ που βλέπω αυτή την εποχή είναι το The Good Fight. O πρώτος κύκλος με έκανε να αναρωτιέμαι αν γράφανε και γυρίζανε το κάθε επεισόδιο την εβδομάδα που παιζόταν, γιατί ήταν τόσο πολύ μέσα στις περσινές ειδήσεις. Ο δέυτερος (και τρέχον) κύκλος όχι τόσο πολύ μέχρι στιγμής (είναι λίγο πιο μπαγιάτικες οι ειδήσεις). Κι ο ενδυματολόγος της σειράς είναι φοβερός. 
Ολα τα άλλα σήριαλ για τα οποία γράφονται καλές κριτικές και όλοι μου λένε ότι πρέπει να τα δω κλπ τα βλέπω αλλαδεν με έχει συγκινίσει κανένα πρόσφατα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 12, 2018)

Οι σειρές που βλέπω αυτό τον καιρό είναι κατά κύριο λόγο πρόσφατες, αλλά περισσότερο απολαμβάνω μια λίγο πιο παλιά, το _Justified_. Περίμενα να μη μου αρέσει, καθώς φέρνει σε σύγχρονο γουέστερν, αλλά με κέρδισε από το πρώτο επεισόδιο. Καλογραμμένοι διάλογοι (που όπως λένε όσοι ξέρουν, ακολουθούν πιστά το ύφος του Έλμορ Λέναρντ), έξυπνες πλοκές, τοπικό χρώμα και πολύ χιούμορ, με περίπλοκους κεντρικούς χαρακτήρες και μια ανεξάντλητη συλλογή από ιδιόρρυθμους και συχνά κουτοπόνηρους εγκληματίες. Ο Τίμοθι Όλιφαντ μαγνητίζει στον πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο, ενώ από το υπόλοιπο καστ ξεχωρίζω τον εξαιρετικό Ουόλτον Γκόγκινς και (στον δεύτερο κύκλο) τη σπουδαία Μάργκο Μάρτιντειλ.

Είναι από τις σειρές που ξεκίνησα να βλέπω στην τηλεόραση (με εντυπωσίασε το Mega που την πρόβαλε μες στο καλοκαίρι του 2013, αντί για επαναλήψεις), αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να δω τον πέμπτο (και προτελευταίο) κύκλο όταν προβλήθηκε την επόμενη χρονιά. Φέτος την ξεκίνησα από την αρχή, ευτυχώς μη γνωρίζοντας ακόμα πώς τελειώνει.


----------



## crystal (May 12, 2018)

nickel said:


> Έχω κρατήσει την εντύπωση (από την παρακολούθηση της πρώτης σεζόν και κάποιων επεισοδίων της δεύτερης — τόσα προλαβαίνω) ότι, παρά την αρτιότητα των περισσότερων πτυχών της σειράς, είναι από τις πιο αξιολησμόνητες που έχω δει.



Ιιιιιιιιι 

Σε άλλα νέα, φέτος τον χειμώνα είδα το Fargo (τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη) κι έπαθα πλάκα.


----------



## Marinos (May 12, 2018)

Παρατηρώ ότι σνομπάρετε την τηλεόραση και δη την δημόσια. Εγώ που κολλάω όταν μπορώ να δω το ένα επεισόδιο μετά το άλλο (το έκανα μόνο με το Game of Thrones) βλέπω τις σειρές της ΕΡΤ, δυο με τρεις φορές τη βδομάδα, και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος: The Affair όλο τον χειμώνα, Peaky Blinders τώρα.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2018)

Marinos said:


> The Affair όλο τον χειμώνα, Peaky Blinders τώρα.



Έχω εκλεκτές συστάσεις και για τα δύο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βλέπω σειρές σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα ούτε έχω τα εργαλεία να γράφω από την τηλεόραση κατά την απουσία μου. Η ανάγκη για ευελιξία έχει οδηγήσει και σε άλλες λύσεις...

Απορία: Πώς πάνε από υποτιτλισμό; Υποθέτω ότι το δεύτερο έχει και αρκετή αργκό — ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Marinos (May 12, 2018)

Αργκό δεν έχω παρατηρήσει πολλή, αλλά βαριά προφορά ναι (τσιγγάνοι του Μπέρμιγχαμ, και μπόνους ένας Εβραίος μαφιόζος του Λονδίνου - ο Τομ Χάρντι). Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω προσέξει μαργαριτάρια, αντίθετα με τα ντοκιμαντέρ της ΕΡΤ νομίζω (αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και στα δύο).
Το The Affair έχει το ωραίο χαρακτηριστικό ότι κάθε επεισόδιο αφηγείται περίπου την ίδια πλοκή από τη σκοπιά δύο διαφορετικών πρωταγωνιστών, και είναι πάντα διαφορετική σε λεπτομέρειες όπως όταν θυμόμαστε κάτι μετά από καιρό και εξωραΐζουμε το ρόλο που παίξαμε.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2018)

Eτσι όπως το έγραψες Μαρίνε νόμιζα ότι θα αναφερόσουν σε τίποτα ελληνικά σήριαλ, όχι σε ξένα που τα παίζει η τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα.
Αυτά τα δυο, αμφότερα Μπιμπισί, δεν τα παρακολούθησα γιατί τα έχω ψιλοβαρεθεί αυτά. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, είχα δει πριν λίγο καιρό, δυστυχώς όχι όλη, μια σειρά ντοκυμαντέρ, αμερικανική παραγωγή, για τον πόλεμο του Βιετνάμ. Πάρα πολύ καλό. Τίτλος The Vietnam War. Εξαιρετικό.


----------



## Marinos (May 13, 2018)

SBE said:


> Eτσι όπως το έγραψες Μαρίνε νόμιζα ότι θα αναφερόσουν σε τίποτα ελληνικά σήριαλ, όχι σε ξένα που τα παιζει η τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα.


Σας έχω και ένα εξαιρετικό ελληνικό σήριαλ που έβλεπα πριν από δέκα χρόνια και το οποίο δεν είχε τίποτα να ζηλέψει από τα ξένα: την Άμυνα ζώνης. Δεν ξέρω πού μπορεί να τη δει κανείς σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2018)

Marinos said:


> Δεν ξέρω πού μπορεί να τη δει κανείς σήμερα.



Εδώ;

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyTWsrBNQgFCHYSbRBeUH4IDMsEERyRAE


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 9, 2018)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό ο γιος μου έχει κολλήσει με τη σειρά _The Boss Baby_ («Αρχηγός από κούνια», αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στο Netflix. Ευτυχώς είναι μεταγλωττισμένη κι έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζει τους υπότιτλους (ακόμα δυσκολεύεται και πολλές φορές δεν τους προλαβαίνει). Όμως το κείμενο της μεταγλώττισης είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από των υποτίτλων, και μάλιστα έχει αρκετά λάθη - όποτε τυχαίνει να δω λίγο μαζί του, πάντα αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν αξιοποίησαν την άριστη δουλειά του υποτιτλισμού. Και φανταστείτε την παντελή απουσία έκπληξης όταν είδα, στο τέλος ενός επεισοδίου, το εξής credit: 
Υποτιτλισμός: Τατιάνα Ραπακούλια


----------



## Marinos (Nov 9, 2018)

dharvatis said:


> Υποτιτλισμός: Τατιάνα Ραπακούλια



Ποια είναι αυτή η Ταβιάνα Παραπούλια; Την ξέρουμε;


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 12, 2018)

dharvatis said:


> Τον τελευταίο καιρό ο γιος μου έχει κολλήσει με τη σειρά _The Boss Baby_ («Αρχηγός από κούνια», αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στο Netflix. Ευτυχώς είναι μεταγλωττισμένη κι έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζει τους υπότιτλους (ακόμα δυσκολεύεται και πολλές φορές δεν τους προλαβαίνει). Όμως το κείμενο της μεταγλώττισης είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από των υποτίτλων, και μάλιστα έχει αρκετά λάθη - όποτε τυχαίνει να δω λίγο μαζί του, πάντα αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν αξιοποίησαν την άριστη δουλειά του υποτιτλισμού. Και φανταστείτε την παντελή απουσία έκπληξης όταν είδα, στο τέλος ενός επεισοδίου, το εξής credit:
> Υποτιτλισμός: Τατιάνα Ραπακούλια


Και αναρωτιόμουν ποιος παρακολουθεί αυτή τη σειρά! 

Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια. Κάθε κριτική είναι ευπρόσδεκτη, αλλά σαν τον έπαινο δεν έχει. :)
Να αποδώσουμε τα εύσημα και στον εξαιρετικό επιμελητή της σειράς, κάποιον Δαιμόνιο Δαιμονάκη, είναι απ' το χωριό, δεν τον ξέρετε. ;)
Ο καταιγιστικός ρυθμός των διαλόγων, τα πολλά λογοπαίγνια και τα πολλά "μεγαλίστικα" αστεία με αναφορές στον επιχειρηματικό κόσμο ήταν μια διαρκής πρόκληση.

Η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι ότι η μεταγλώττιση γίνεται πριν τον υποτιτλισμό και σπάνια έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δώσουμε κάποιο feedback. Μας δίνεται ένας κατάλογος με αποδόσεις βασικών ονομάτων για να υπάρχει συνέπεια μεταξύ μεταγλώττισης και υποτιτλισμού, στον οποίο συνήθως δεν έχουμε δυνατότητα παρέμβασης, εκτός κι αν υπάρχει κάποιο κραυγαλέο λάθος. Στον υπόλοιπο διάλογο κάνουμε λίγο έως πολύ ό,τι θέλουμε. Δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει διαφορετικά, διότι οι ανάγκες της μεταγλώττισης είναι πολύ διαφορετικές από αυτές του υποτιτλισμού (εκείνοι έχουν το lip synch, εμείς έχουμε την ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης κ.λπ.). Καμιά φορά μπορεί να μας δώσουν τα κείμενα της μεταγλώττισης και τότε προσπαθούμε να κινηθούμε στο ίδιο κλίμα, κρατώντας κάποιες από τις επιλογές τους (όχι όλες, διότι δεν εξυπηρετούν πάντα και διότι δεν μας βρίσκουν πάντα σύμφωνους). Το αντίθετο, δηλαδή το να δώσουν τους υπότιτλους στους μεταφραστές της μεταγλώττισης, εξ όσων γνωρίζω δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ (πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να γίνει, μια που η μεταγλώττιση έχει προηγηθεί).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 12, 2018)

Ώστε πρώτα γίνεται η μεταγλώττιση; Δεν το ήξερα, πίστευα ότι θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο γιατί χρειάζεται στούντιο, ηθοποιούς κ.λπ. Έτσι εξηγούνται πολλά.


AoratiMelani said:


> Να αποδώσουμε τα εύσημα και στον εξαιρετικό επιμελητή της σειράς, κάποιον Δαιμόνιο Δαιμονάκη, είναι απ' το χωριό, δεν τον ξέρετε. ;)


:) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2019)

Στις πρόσφατες διακοπές μου παρακολούθησα και τις δύο (μέχρι τώρα) σεζόν (18 επεισόδια των 45-60 λεπτών) της βραβευμένης σειράς *The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel*, που από δύο ορθογραφικές λεπτομέρειες καταλαβαίνετε ότι είναι αμερικάνικη. Πρωταγωνίστρια η πολύ δροσερή Ρέιτσελ Μπρόσναχαν (που μου ήταν άγνωστη), πρωταγωνιστής ο πασίγνωστος Τόνι Σαλούμπ — λιβανέζικης καταγωγής, εδώ στο ρόλο Εβραίου πάτερ φαμίλια. 

Εκτός από πολύ χιούμορ — η κ. Μέιζελ ξεπερνά τα προβλήματα του χωρισμού ανεβαίνοντας στο σανίδι και κάνοντας την στάνταπ κωμικό (την ορθοστατική κωμικό, όπως λέει ένας φίλος μου) στη Νέα Υόρκη του 1958 — η σειρά έχει υπέροχα χρώματα σε σκηνικά και ρούχα, και εξαιρετική συλλογή παλιών τραγουδιών.

Εδώ η Μπρόσναχαν σε σύντομη συζήτηση με τον Τζίμι Φάλον:


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2019)

Ποιο είναι το μήνυμα του *Τσερνόμπιλ*, της μίνι σειράς πέντε ωριαίων επεισοδίων (που παρακολούθησα χτες μονορούφι, αφιερώνοντας πάνω από πέντε ώρες, μαζί με τα διαλείμματα);

Το πρώτο και κύριο μήνυμα που αποκόμισα εγώ είναι ότι πολύ περισσότεροι πεθαίνουν από το κάπνισμα παρά από τα πυρηνικά δυστυχήματα. Οι πρωταγωνιστές καπνίζουν αρειμανίως, ενώ δίνουν και παίρνουν τα κοντινά σε τασάκια που γεμίζουν. Αν επρόκειτο για τη ρωσική ταινία που γυρίζεται τώρα σαν απάντηση στην αμερικάνικη σειρά, θα σκεφτόμουν: «Ρε, αυτοί θέλουν να μας πείσουν ότι για τους θανάτους έφταιγε το τσιγάρο…»

Αστειεύομαι, αλλά… πολύ τσιγάρο, πράγματι. Και πολλή βότκα. Ίσως πάλι να είναι κάποιο υπόρρητο μήνυμα της αμερικάνικης προπαγάνδας ότι το σύστημα μόνο με πολύ κάπνισμα και πολλή βότκα αντεχόταν.

Λοιπόν, τέρμα οι πλάκες. Η σειρά είναι υποδειγματική, με εντυπωσιακή ακρίβεια (οι ελάχιστες σεναριακές ελευθερίες αναφέρονται στο τέλος), οι τρεις πρωταγωνιστές (ο Τζάρεντ Χάρις, γιος του Ρίτσαρντ, που γνωρίσαμε στους _Mad Men_, ο Στέλαν Σκάρσγκαρντ και η Έμιλι Γουότσον) εξαιρετικοί (θυμήθηκα ότι θέλω να ξαναδώ το _Breaking the Waves_). Τα αγγλικά του (Λονδρέζου) Χάρις αλλά και άλλων Βρετανών της παραγωγής ήταν κάθε άλλο από σπαστικά, κάτι σαν εκδίκηση για τα ρώσικα στον Άμλετ με τον Σμοκτουνόφσκι που ξαναείδα πρόσφατα. 

Η σειρά έχει βαθμολογία 9,6/10, η πιο ψηλή που βρίσκω για τηλεοπτική σειρά στο imdb.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7366338/reference

Τώρα, αν μπορέσω, θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τις ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές που έγιναν, μία για κάθε επεισόδιο της τηλεσειράς, για τα γυρίσματα και την πραγματική ιστορία.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUeHPCYtWYQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faQs2_hjNZk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uLpY1TSAwI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzhpQxdhv6U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0NFfgrb-ks


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 22, 2019)

Κάποιοι συζητούσαν στο φέισμπουκ για τη σειρά και κράτησα το εξής σχόλιο: "Μάλλον νόμισες ότι είναι ντοκιμαντέρ". Δεν ξέρω πώς τα πάει από ιστορική και επιστημονική ακρίβεια, δεν το έχω ψάξει, δεν την έχω δει, καλό είναι πάντως να θυμόμαστε ότι είναι σειρά, δηλαδή μυθοπλασία - έστω κι αν βασίζεται σε ριάλιτι πραγματικά γεγονότα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2019)

Εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ τα «based on facts» και «loosely based on facts» και τα docudramas, αλλά πάντα στο τέλος πάω και διαβάζω για να ξέρω τι να κρατήσω σαν ενημέρωση και τι σαν φαντασία. Τώρα, ειδικότερα για το Τσερνόμπιλ είχα καλή και πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση από την αρχή επειδή το ’86 ο γιος μου ήταν ενός και εγώ υπερευαίσθητος στα θέματα των πυρηνικών. Έτσι, όπως έγραψα, βρήκα εντυπωσιακή την ακρίβεια στη μεταφορά των γεγονότων (και της εικόνας της τοποθεσίας και της εποχής) αλλά και ανώδυνη την «προπαγάνδα» της σειράς. Ήταν διασκεδαστικό το πικαρισμένο ύφος στην αντίδραση του Ριζοσπάστη: 

«Η σειρά διατείνεται ότι αντανακλά πιστά τα γεγονότα, παρότι στηρίζεται σε ρόλο - κλειδί ανύπαρκτου προσώπου, παρουσιάζει δυστύχημα με ελικόπτερο εκτός του πραγματικού χρονικού πλαισίου και άλλες ανακρίβειες. Η μεγαλύτερη “ανακρίβεια” βρίσκεται όμως αλλού. Προσπαθεί να παρουσιάσει τη γνωστή εικόνα της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης που φιλοτέχνησε επί δεκαετίες ο καπιταλισμός (καταπίεση, διώξεις, απόκρυψη πληροφοριών κ.τ.λ.), αλλά την ίδια στιγμή δεν μπορεί να κρύψει τον ηρωισμό και την αυτοθυσία των εργατών (πυροσβεστών, ανθρακωρύχων κ.ά.), που κλήθηκαν να αντιμετωπίσουν ένα απρόσμενο, μεγάλο και δύσκολο από κάθε πλευρά δυστύχημα.»
https://www.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=10385727

Η σειρά δεν κρύβει τις αλλαγές που επέβαλαν οι σεναριακές σκοπιμότητες και ταυτόχρονα βγάζει πολλή αγάπη για τους περισσότερους χαρακτήρες (είναι αφιερωμένη στη μνήμη όσων υπέφεραν και θυσιάστηκαν). Όσο για την «εικόνα της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης που φιλοτέχνησε επί δεκαετίες ο καπιταλισμός (καταπίεση, διώξεις, απόκρυψη πληροφοριών κ.τ.λ.)», αυτή δεν είναι κατ’ ανάγκην έργο δημιουργικής φαντασίας.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2019)

Υπάρχει και η επιλογή του _Fargo_, που είδα ότι είχε αναφερθεί παλιότερα (εγώ όπως έχω πει είμαι αρκετά καθυστερημένος σ' αυτά), η ψευδής δηλαδή δήλωση ότι πρόκειται για πραγματικά γεγονότα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2019)

Εγώ έχω λίγο πρόβλημα με τις σειρές που δηλώνουν ότι βασίζονται σε πραγματικά γεγονότα. Η πραγματικότητα ποτέ δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον στην οθόνη, είναι υποχρεωτικές οι αλλαγές για να γίνει καλύτερο αυτό που βλέπεις. 
Από την άλλη, σε αληθινά γεγονότα στηρίζονται κι ένα σωρό πολεμικά δράματα- ο Β'ΠΠ έγινε στ' αλήθεια, κι ας μην έγιναν όλα αυτά που έχουμε δει στο σινεμά για τον Β'ΠΠ. Επομένως γιατί πρέπει να βάζουν ένα "στηριγμένο σε αληθινά γεγονότα" λες κι αυτό κάνει κάτι στο έργο, λες και δίνει περισσότερη βαρύτητα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2019)

SBE said:


> Επομένως γιατί πρέπει να βάζουν ένα "στηριγμένο σε αληθινά γεγονότα" λες κι αυτό κάνει κάτι στο έργο, λες και δίνει περισσότερη βαρύτητα;



Υποθέτω ότι, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι μέρος κάποιου γραπτού κανονισμού, σίγουρα είναι μέρος ενός άγραφου κανόνα ότι στα έργα δηλώνεις τις πηγές σου. Είναι θέμα τιμιότητας. Εκτός αν είσαι οι Κοέν, οπότε είναι θέμα πλάκας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2019)

Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο η μυθοπλασία. 
Μαλλον είναι περισσότερο γιατί πουλάει εισιτήρια το να πας να δεις κάτι που είναι δήθεν βγαλμένο από τη ζωή (ή όπως θα έλεγε η μητέρα μου παλιά "είδα την ιστορία του"΄, I saw his story on screen)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2019)

...
Love, Death + Robots






18 σφηνάκια, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για εφ, τρόμο, χιούμορ, φαντασία και τις μίξεις τους.
Όχι όλα καλά, αλλά γούστα είναι αυτά. Ενδιαφέροντα πάντως, σαν μικρές κομιξάδικες ιστορίες, με ανιμέισιον διαφόρων ειδών.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2019)

Είδα το πρώτο και θυμήθηκα τα χρόνια που τα διάβαζα σε κόμικ. Θα δω κι άλλα. Δεν είναι ποτέ κακό να θυμάσαι τα νιάτα σου...


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2020)

Στις χαλαρές μέρες της καραντίνας, νιώθοντας απενοχοποιημένος, αφιέρωσα αρκετό χρόνο στο θέαμα, κυρίως αναπληρώνοντας κενά σε σειρές. Προχτές πληροφορήθηκα για τη σατιρική σειρά του N~x, *Space Force*, με τον Στιβ Καρέλ και τον Τζον Μάλκοβιτς. Παράτησα το άλλο πρόγραμμά μου και καταβρόχθισα τα δέκα ημίωρα επεισόδια σε δυο καθισιές. Αγνόησα αυτό που είδα να γράφεται για κακές κριτικές, αλλά εκνευρίστηκα νωρίς νωρίς, σε ένα από τα πρώτα επεισόδια όταν νόμισα ότι επαληθεύονται. Κάποιος από τους διαφορετικούς συγγραφείς θυμήθηκε τις χειρότερες στιγμές τού _The Office_ και έπαιξε πάνω στην απαίσια συνταγή του ήρωα που κάνει χοντρές βλακείες (με τις οποίες ίσως μόνο οι πιο ηλίθιοι Αμερικανοί γελάνε) για να σώσει το παιχνίδι στο τέλος με κάποια φαεινή ιδέα ή επίδειξη του καλού του χαρακτήρα. Ευτυχώς ωρίμασε αρκετά η προσέγγιση στον χαρακτήρα του Καρέλ και έδεσε καλύτερα με τους υπόλοιπους χαρακτήρες — και σώθηκε η σειρά.

Το θέμα της (ένα νέο διαστημικό πρόγραμμα των ΗΠΑ) προσφέρεται για σάτιρα (γενικότερα αντιμιλιταριστική και ειδικότερα αντιτραμπική), που δεν είναι πάντα εύστοχη αλλά συχνά βγάζει γέλιο (εντάξει, μετά από δυο-τρεις σεζόν μπορεί να είναι και σε επίπεδο _Dr Strangelove_). Για μένα το μεγάλο ατού της σειράς είναι ο Μάλκοβιτς — αλλά ο Μάλκοβιτς είναι από τις αδυναμίες μου ό,τι κι αν παίζει. 

Χωρίς πολλά λόγια, δυο ευχάριστα δυομισάωρα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2020)

Εγώ τώρα που για εμάς το κλείσιμο μέσα συνεχίζεται, αφού είδα ό,τι πρόσφατο είχα χάσει είπα να πάω στο παρελθόν. Αφορμή παλιότερα επεισόδια του Big Bang Theory στα οποία γίνεται αναφορά στη σειρά *Firefly* γιατί ο Σέλντον παραπονιέται που κόπηκε κλπ κλπ (σε ένα επεισόδιο που πάνε οι ήρωες με το τρένο ταξίδι έχουν συνεπιβάτισσα μία από τις ηθοποιούς του σήριαλ). 
Το συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι αν και με 17 χρόνια καθυστέρηση μου άρεσε. Είχα καταφέρει να μην έχω ιδέα για την υπόθεση πέρα από το ότι είναι επιστημονικής φαντασίας και δεν περίμενα αυτό που είδα. Τελικά είναι διαστημικό κωμικό γουέστερν (δεν έχει πολλά έργα σε αυτή την κατηγορία). Ψάχνοντας να δω γιατί περιορίστηκε μόνο σε μία σειρά και τελείωσε απότομα, διαπίστωσα ότι τα επεισόδια δεν παίχτηκαν με τη σειρά που τα έχει το Amazon Prime και συμφωνώ ότι με άλλη σειρά δεν βγαίνει και πολύ νόημα και δεν κάθεται ο θεατής να το δει, γιατί είναι μεν αυτοτελή, αλλά υπάρχει και μια γενικότερη πλοκή. Άλλο ενδιαφέρον είχε το ότι είδα φάτσες που τις ήξερα από μεταγενέστερα σήριαλ και ταινίες. 
Κι ένα μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον: σε πολλά σημεία οι ήρωες λένε διάφορες φράσεις στα κινέζικα, γιατί υποτίθεται ότι βρισκόμαστε στον 24ο αιώνα και οι δύο τελευταίες υπερδυνάμεις της Γης ήταν οι Αμερικανοί και οι Κινέζοι κι ο πολιτισμός που προέκυψε είχε στοιχεία κι από τις δύο χώρες. Τα κινέζικα δεν μεταφράζονται στους υπότιτλους, λέει απλώς [chinese] π.χ. "what the [chinese] is going on [chinese], [chinese]? Αυτό είναι επιλογή του σκηνοθέτη. Οι μεταφράσεις υπάρχουν ονλάιν στα fan site για όσους ενδιαφέρονται. 
Εκτός από αυτό ο σεναριογράφος χρησιμοποιεί και μερικές φτιαχτές λέξεις στην αγγλική γλώσσα, που νομίζω ότι τις βάλανε για να μην καταδικαστεί το πρόγραμμα σε μετάδοση αργά το βράδυ (είναι κυρίως βρισιές). Βεβαίως οι ηθοποιοί τις λένε κι αυτές και τα κινέζικα τόσο φυσικά που στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι απλώς είχε πρόβλημα η ακοή μου ή η αντίληψή μου. 
Συμπέρασμα: αν το πετύχετε πουθενά, δείτε το, εγώ πέρασα μερικές ευχάριστες ώρες.


----------



## dazed (Jul 27, 2020)

Αυτή τη στιγμή "παλεύω" με την τρίτη σεζόν του Dark που δεν θυμάμαι τι έφαγα χτες και με το Castlevania για τον ύπνο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 27, 2020)

Αν δείτε το *Firefly *(εξαιρετική, λατρεμένη σειρά), να ξέρετε ότι ουσιαστικά κλείνει με την ταινία _Serenity_ στην οποία εξηγούνται όλα τα μυστήρια που είχαν ανοίξει στα επεισόδια της σειράς.


----------



## dazed (Jul 27, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> Αν δείτε το *Firefly *(εξαιρετική, λατρεμένη σειρά), να ξέρετε ότι ουσιαστικά κλείνει με την ταινία _Serenity_ στην οποία εξηγούνται όλα τα μυστήρια που είχαν ανοίξει στα επεισόδια της σειράς.



Τα είδα λιγο με ανάποδη σειρά  δεν ξέρω αν θα την έλεγα εξαιρετική, σίγουρα ευχάριστη!


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2020)

Βλέπω αρκετές σειρές (αν και όχι περισσότερες από ταινίες). Κάποιες τις έχω αφήσει στη μέση, μόλις άρχισαν να επαναλαμβάνονται και να κάνουν κοιλιά. Επίσης, αποφεύγω σειρές με έντονο το στοιχείο του φανταστικού και του μεταφυσικού (π.χ. έχω δει το Stranger Things, αλλά δεν το πάω). Προ ημερών δυο δικοί μου άνθρωποι γύρω στα τριάντα ζήτησαν να τους πω μερικές ιδέες και τους ανέφερα τις παρακάτω από τις πιο πρόσφατες σειρές (ή παλιότερες που εγώ είδα πρόσφατα). Παρέλειψα σειρές που δεν θα τους ταίριαζαν λόγω ηλικίας.

Chernobyl
The Morning Show
Hollywood
Line of Duty
Modern Love
Ozark
Unbelievable
Little Fires Everywhere

Ε, δείτε πρώτα αυτές και μετά θα προτείνω κι άλλες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2020)

To Little Fires Everywhere είδα το πρώτο επεισόδιο και είπα καλά, θα δω κάποια στιγμή και τα υπόλοιπα, και ακόμα δεν τα έχω δει. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι αριστούργημα κλπ κλπ αλλά δεν με ενθουσίασε. Έχει να κάνει και με τη διάθεση. Είδα π.χ. τα 144 επεισόδια της Μπάφης παλιμπαιδίζοντας εν μέσω λοκντάουν. Άλλοι θα λέγανε ότι είμαι για δέσιμο, αλλά τί να καθίσεις να δεις όταν έχεις πολύ χρόνο και λίγα να κάνεις; Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι έχει πολύ καλές ατάκες, και έτσι είπα να δω και το Firefly, του ίδιου δημιουργού. 
Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουμε αναφέρει το What we do in the Shadows. Αυτό είναι ταινία και σήριαλ νεοζηλανδέζικο και τώρα το έχουν μεταφέρει στις ΗΠΑ με τους ίδιους παράγοντες και έβλεπα το αμερικάνικο. Δεν ξεκαρδίζεσαι στα γέλια, έχει μερικά χαζά, αλλά έχει και μερικά πολύ πολύ έξυπνα. Και κλασσικά έχει και την αγγλοκυπριακής καταγωγής πρωταγωνίστρια να λέει σε ένα επεισόδιο τις πιο γνωστές ελληνικές λέξεις, γιαγιά και μαλάκας. Νομίζω της είχαν πει να αυτοσχεδιάσει σε ξένη γλώσσα. Τελείως ξεκάρφωτα τα ελληνικά, γιατί υποτίθεται ότι είναι από κάπου στην Ανατολική Ευρώπη (το καληνότσες, Χανιά -Ηράκλειο δεν το ξεπερνάει κανένας ακόμα).


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2020)

SBE said:


> To Little Fires Everywhere είδα το πρώτο επεισόδιο και είπα καλά, θα δω κάποια στιγμή και τα υπόλοιπα, και ακόμα δεν τα έχω δει. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι αριστούργημα κλπ κλπ αλλά δεν με ενθουσίασε.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι διάβασα το βιβλίο πρώτα και, μόλις το είχα τελειώσει, έμαθα ότι γυρίστηκε και σειρά, οπότε είπα να τη δω κι αυτήν, να κάνω σύγκριση, κάτι που σπάνια συμβαίνει. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο περιμένω και την ταινία του _Where the Crawdads Sing_.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2020)

Δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές ακόμα θα αντέξω να δω μια ακόμα εκδοχή της ζωής των κατοικων των αμερικανικών προαστίων, και ειδικά των νοικοκυρών.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2021)

Συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα (αλλά είμαι ήδη φίλος του στιλ αυτών των σειρών του BBC) την τρίωρη μίνι σειρά *Time *με τον Σον Μπιν και τον Στίβεν Γκράχαμ (Γκρέιαμ). Ας έχετε το τριωράκι στο χέρι σας όταν θα την ξεκινήσετε, γιατί μπορεί να μη θέλετε να σταματήσετε στη μέση.









Time (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


Time (TV Series 2021– ) Reference View




www.imdb.com


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2021)

nickel said:


> Συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα (αλλά είμαι ήδη φίλος του στιλ αυτών των σειρών του BBC) την τρίωρη μίνι σειρά *Time *με τον Σον Μπιν και τον Στίβεν Γκράχαμ (Γκρέιαμ). Ας έχετε το τριωράκι στο χέρι σας όταν θα την ξεκινήσετε, γιατί μπορεί να μη θέλετε να σταματήσετε στη μέση.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Οντως, την είδα μια κι έξω, και τα τρία επεισόδια μαζί. Επίσης το BBC είχε μια εκπομπή στο ραδιόφωνο με τους ηθοποιούς (όχι όλους, ο Μπην π.χ είναι πολύ φίρμα για να κάνει τέτοια) και με παράγοντες του σωφρονιστικού συστήματος που συζητούσαν για το σήριαλ, και γενικά λέγανε ότι είναι ρεαλιστικό σε πολλά σημεία.


----------



## crystal (Jul 14, 2021)

Αν δεν έχετε δει το Succession, διορθώστε αυτό το λάθος αμέσως. Απίστευτα character arcs, τσεχοφικές σκηνές, εθιστικό intro. Είχα χρόνια να δω κάτι τόσο καλό στην τηλεόραση. HBO.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2021)

crystal said:


> Αν δεν έχετε δει το Succession, διορθώστε αυτό το λάθος αμέσως. Απίστευτα character arcs, τσεχοφικές σκηνές, εθιστικό intro. Είχα χρόνια να δω κάτι τόσο καλό στην τηλεόραση. HBO.


Είδα το πρώτο επεισόδιο. Θα δοκιμάσω και λίγα ακόμα. Αλλά πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι αντέχω να βλέπω αυτές τις διελκυστίνδες ανάμεσα σε κακομαθημένα κωλόπαιδα. Ακόμα κι ο Τσέχοφ αν τις γράφει.


----------



## crystal (Jul 22, 2021)

nickel said:


> Είδα το πρώτο επεισόδιο. Θα δοκιμάσω και λίγα ακόμα. Αλλά πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι αντέχω να βλέπω αυτές τις διελκυστίνδες ανάμεσα σε κακομαθημένα κωλόπαιδα. Ακόμα κι ο Τσέχοφ αν τις γράφει.



Παρακολούθησα τα πρώτα επεισόδια με ελαφριά θυμηδία. Η σειρά σε ανταμείβει παρακάτω - εμένα περισσότερο στη δεύτερη σεζόν.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2021)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt15392100/


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2021)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt12624928/


----------

